# **SOLO Central - WDW & DCL**



## taswira

*SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!

Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!

Shari


----------



## taswira

SOLOS, _please_ utilize this thread for solo related topics and arranging solo DISer meets only! Thanks!


----------



## KarenNY

Thanks for putting up the links. Actually, a big thanks to Kath (Nativetxn) for the suggestions on making the links and "sticking" this thread .


----------



## MdmMim

This is a great alternative to a separate board! (Should have known Katholyn and Karen would come up with this creative idea!)


----------



## figment52

Thanks for setting this up.  I can't wait to see if there is anyone else out there travelling when I am.


----------



## billybaruch1

taswira, way to go! "They said it couldn't be done..." (insert appropriate music here).

I'll be a solo at WDW the next-to-last week in October. I'm looking forward to meeting anyone and everyone.


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

I will be at WDW   SOLO   December 5th - 11th.     I will be wearing the Mickey lime green paint swatch  WITH  my lime green ribbons dangling from it.

This will be my  9th WDW visit,  but my 5th SOLO  visit.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I will be there solo Dec. 12-16. If someone wants to mee just let me know.


----------



## billybaruch1

> _Originally posted by Claudia Kellenberger _
> *I will be at WDW   SOLO   December 5th - 11th.     I will be wearing the Mickey lime green paint swatch  WITH  my lime green ribbons dangling from it.
> 
> This will be my  9th WDW visit,  but my 5th SOLO  visit. *



Why lime green? Where can I obtain these swatches and ribbons? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

Bill,
    Lime green ribbons have been used by The DIS people for years to identify each other.   Wear one if you want to say Hello to other DIS'ers.

    Just a few months ago,  someone on The DIS came up with this really neat idea.
Go to your nearest Home Depot store,  and go to the area where they sell paint.
There should be a display for Disney paint.  All the swatches are in the shape of MICKEY heads.  There is a perfect lime green color called "Alien Green". These are perfect to cut out and wear on your shirt.

   I'm going to wear the lime green MICKEY heads  WITH  my lime green ribbon dangling from it.


----------



## billybaruch1

Okay! Sounds like fun.


----------



## jerseydizdreamer

What a fantastic idea this forum is! Heading to the House of Mouse from November 29-December 6, and I can't wait to see who all will be there! Maybe this time (my second solo trip) I'll have someone to sing silly songs with at Jellyrolls! 

Richard 
(new member, first time poster)


----------



## katypop

it's a long way off, but just had to share  just booked my 2nd solo trip for april 2004  staying 5 nights at PC then 9 at CSR.  
kathe


----------



## theresaruth

I will be taking my first solo trip for my birthday - Nov. 15-20.  Can't wait...OKW or WL, still deciding though I have a ressie at WL.  I normally stay at the Swan but did not get a great rate for the time of travel...willing to try something new...Lime Green Ribbons?? Is this a way of identifying DisBd Members?  I am new to the boards and have been a Disney fan forever...what a wonderful place...Tee


----------



## KarenNY

<b>Welcome to the Adult/Solo Board, theresaruth</b>. Check out the threads for each month's solo travelers to see if anyone will be there during your vacation. Many DISers wear Lime Green ribbons to help other DISers identify them. If you see someone wearing one, say hi.


----------



## brady961

Hiya
Due to living close to WDW I visit often. Sometimes every weekend, or even run over after work just to walk around.
I always go SOLO, so if anyone is ever planning on visiting and would like company let me know. I would love to meet others that just find WDW fun, no matter how old we get. hehehehe.

Brady


----------



## taswira

Brady - I sent you a PM a couple of days ago. Check your private messages! 

Shari


----------



## brady961

Shari
Sorry I missed your PM.  I wasn't around the house until last night and didn't even think about checking PM.

I did reply to the PM but also wanted to touch base here.  Are you going over today, Christmas Eve?

looking forward to meeting ya sometime at WDW.

Brady (Marsha)


----------



## lilpatty19@aol.com

hi well I have a tripped plan july 1-4 and i was supposed to go with a friend but she cancelled on me at last minute so now I'm going alone...I was just curious if those who have gone can tell me if its actually fun going alone..I've never been alone so we'll see how this goes.:thewave:


----------



## Taja

Traveling solo is interesting, lilpatty19. People tend to enjoy it or not! While I enjoy traveling with others, I also enjoy the solo experience in a different way.

You are free to maintain your own schedule, talk to others or not, observe things you might not do with others, see attractions or go on rides you wouldn't otherwise take in. Eat when and where you choose, budget permitting!

Approach your solo trip with a positive attitude. You'll be surprised how much there is to do and enjoy when you travel solo!

Relax and enjoy!


Taja


----------



## lilpatty19@aol.com

thanks for the help...I'm definitely thinking positive about it now and i can't wait..only 12 days to go


----------



## johnnymosh

Since my divorce, i've been there 8 times in two years as a solo, I've found it to be even more enjoyable solo, although nothing beats taking my daugther to disney........ at any rate , i'm an avid golfer, and i go every few months for 3 to 5 days, i'm heading there oct 17-22 for the food and wine and the funai classic.... if any of ya'll will be around, happy to make new freinds.....johnny


----------



## ThePhantomsGirlfrien

Hey all!

I will be moving to just outside of Orlando in mid-January.   As I am an abosolute Disney nut - I am thrilled!!!   

I used to plan for ages to go.  You know how it is when you have to plan a year or two in advance to save up for flights, hotel, etc.  And then I often couldn't find anyone to go with me.    There ARE people who think I'm nuts to want to go to Disney when I'm an adult.  What's WRONG with these people?!!!   I'd rather go to Disney than just about anywhere else!   Now hopefully I'll be able to go quite often.  I plan to get a resident pass as soon as I can.

I haven't been now for about five years.  I moved from the east coast to Arizona.  I did go to DL a coiuple of times but to me it doesn't compare with WDW.

I'm glad I found this board.  I'll have to get one of the t-shirts and see if I spot someone else from this board!

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

I have an AP this year so I'll be going at least twice more.

I put a list of solo travelers up on the Solo Annual Meet thread. So many people say I'll be there such and such a time and I'd be willing to etc... I thought the solo meet idea was a good idea and maybe you will too. I'm working on including people from this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=7813453#post7813453


----------



## GorshGoofy

I'm thinking of a Solo Land/Sea trip for this fall.  I would be at WDW (CBR) October 27th --30th and on the Disney Wonder October 30 -- November 3.  I know I can do WDW solo but I've never taken a cruise.  Any solo cruisers out there who have advice or could point me to a thread I've missed on solo cruising?  I hope to be recertified as a scuba diver by then and would like to dive Nassau and Castaway Cay.


----------



## justlikeeyore

Ill be going solo 21-26Apr staying at POP Garden and flower Fest. at EPCOT


----------



## Alacrity

Going solo to hang out with the Mouse in September and sampling a couple DVC resorts!  Two weekends, before and after a conference in town. Sept 9, 10 and 11 at the Beach Club Villas and September 16, 17 and 18 at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. Ye haw!


----------



## bchlvrrn

I am going solo to BWV April 26 thru April 30. Anyone else?


----------



## taswira

Sure . . . I am _usually_ around, so anyone can just PM me if they would like to meet for a meal or to do the parks.

NOTE to smokers: I am a NON-smoker, but as long as you are willing to take your smoking breaks without me in a designated smoking area, we can still get along.


----------



## kamiafive

Hi, 

I am new to this website but it was recommended by a friend.  I have reservations for the Disney LA cruise 7/23/05 to 7/30/05, my daughter and I were going but she needs to take a class for college during the summer and is unable to go.  I now need to find someone to take her place.  I am 44, non-smoking, I love Disney, this is my first cruise.   I am meeting cousins onboard but their cabins are full with their families.  Anyone who is thinking about this is very welcome to be a part of our group.  We come from a large family and can be lots of fun.   I need to find someone soon.  This cruise needs to be paid in full by May 9th,  this is also the last day to make changes in the names or anything else without any penalities.  My daughter and her friend were going to be joining me so the room is set for 3 adults if you and a friend or family member are considering this.   Please contact me at my email address kamiafive@yahoo.com 

Thank you 
Diane
kamiafive@yahoo.com


----------



## KlippertFan

I'm thinking of doing a solo Disney trip.  I've never been to WDW (or Disneyland for that matter) and I really want to go but have no one to go with that either wants to go or can afford to go.  I would have never considering going it alone until I found this forum.  Just found this message board last night so I'm looking forward to browsing through all the forums.  I ordered my Disney Planning Package but having never been to WDW before any tips anyone can offer me either about going solo, ways to save money, or must-sees or need-to-do's or any of that I would appreciate any feedback you have for me.


----------



## disneyaggie

First of all, welcome to the DISboard!   

I go solo a lot and love it. I find that to be great "God and Debbie" time! When planning what I have found to be most helpful is the "Theme Park Attractions and Strategies" thread board. Wow did I learn a lot! I just thought I was a pro until I read the threads there!   

Go, have fun and let us know how your trip was!


----------



## Littlegem

Will anyone be going to Disney Between the 10th & 19th July...?

I will be on a solo visit from the UK & would love to have someone to look out for whilst I am there...

Well I won't be quite Solo.. Its actually me and "Junior", but I will only be 13 weeks pregnant then so perhaps we can overlook him...hehe   

Seriously, I could do with some tips on what is safe to ride & which shows are best for Baby & me...

Hope to hear from you all soon, 

Hazel


----------



## Miss Mickey Mania

Littlegem said:
			
		

> Will anyone be going to Disney Between the 10th & 19th July...?
> 
> I will be on a solo visit from the UK & would love to have someone to look out for whilst I am there...
> 
> Well I won't be quite Solo.. Its actually me and "Junior", but I will only be 13 weeks pregnant then so perhaps we can overlook him...hehe
> 
> Seriously, I could do with some tips on what is safe to ride & which shows are best for Baby & me...
> 
> Hope to hear from you all soon,
> 
> Hazel




Hi there Hazel,
Congratulations on the baby! Looks like we will be at WDW around the same time. Get ready for all that heat   .

Here are a couple of links you may find helpful.
http://allearsnet.com/tp/rr.htm
http://allearsnet.com/pl/pregnant.htm


----------



## Littlegem

Hi Miss Mickey Mania...

Thankyou so much for the two links.... This has answered some of my questions regarding Favorite rides like "Splash Mountain" & "Tower of Terror"..

Guess I will just have to pass riding them on this trip...   
Still that gives me more time to concentrate on the things I usually miss !   

Its a Shame that my Husband can't be there with "us", but at least I will be able to go at my own pace, resting & eating when I feel like it...

I am going to have a couple of chill out days at the Water Parks, to help keep cool as well... 

BTW ...I am staying at the Raddison Resort Parkway...

Hope you guy's have a Really great time, maybe I will see you there..

Hazel


----------



## Miss Mickey Mania

Hi again Hazel,
Your plan sounds sensible. There are many rides and attractions you will still be able to enjoy. Just take it a little slower than you would usually do it.

I'm looking forward to taking things at my own pace as well, just doing my own thing. I'm staying onsite at Port Orleans Riverside.

Loiuse


----------



## iluvstitch

I'm doing the solo thing (again!) in September (12th -19th)  Never really considered meeting anybody while I was there - but if anyone is going to be there during that week, PM me...we'll talk!


----------



## disneygurl1960

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie. So glad to find this site & this board. 

Have traveled solo at least 10 times. It's great!
Don't be discouraged or afraid. I started visiting disneyworld 1979.
Visited Disneyworld 1980-2000 with 'significant other'. Never
thought I'd be able to go to 'our favorite destination' ALONE. 
I could not imagine not visiting Disney, and it is not convenient for
friends with families to pick up & go. So I became determined and
made my 1st trip alone 5 years ago. Have taken at least 2 trips per
year alone. Have also visited with a friend or two on several separate trips.
It is enjoyable either way. Traveling & sharing with companions is so
fun, but does require compromise & planning to make sure that it
is fair & everyone hits their disney wish list. 
Alone you can plan as you wish. Shop as often as you wish. Eat
anything & everything, hahaha & at the restaurant of your choice.
Perhaps that one eatery you've always wanted to try. I'd go on my favorite rides multiple times, consecutively (rock-n-rollercoaster & haunted mansion) with no hesitation. Watch your favorite show multiple times, or watch fireworks at Magic Kingdom & then Epcot on the same evening, no worries, manuvering as one person, its easy. The single ride lines on the popular rides are no wait. You can people watch. You relax more, sit down and observe. You visit attractions & rides you would not normally stop at.  Go see a movie at Pleasure Island AMC & have dinner at Pucks express. It's a whole new experience, it's fun. It's your movie pick, fav dinner & dessert.
You meet a lot of people. It seems as though you have so much more time.
You tend to talk to people & observe people more. 
It gives you confidence & pride, that you can be by yourself, and enjoy it.
There is so much to do at Disney. Even if you feel uncomfortable going on rides alone, bring a book & sit by the pool. Then in the late afternoon go to Epcot. Enjoy all the wonderful Epcot music & entertainment & then Illuminations. Shop a bit. See a movie. Eat out, or in your room. There is just so much to do. 
It is safe. It is clean. It is a beautiful destination, scenery everywhere.
Unlike so many solo vacations, it is affordable. 
There is just no doubt that Disneyworld is one of the greatest solo
vacations around.


----------



## iluvstitch

AMEN DISNEYGURL!!!


----------



## Welovethe Mouse

My mom and I used to go to WDW at least once a year when I was a child, teen, and even young adult.  She divorced and wants to visit alone but I know she's nervous and to be honest I am too.  She's in her mid 60's and I worry a lot. Any suggestions???????


----------



## taswira

Welovethe Mouse said:
			
		

> She divorced and wants to visit alone but I know she's nervous and to be honest I am too. She's in her mid 60's and I worry a lot. Any suggestions???????


As long as she is healthy and has the desire to go solo, I'd say no worries. 

I'm sure there are plenty of us locals who would be happy to meet up with her for some meals or "doing the parks" if she decided she wanted company.


----------



## gjw007

Welovethe Mouse said:
			
		

> My mom and I used to go to WDW at least once a year when I was a child, teen, and even young adult. She divorced and wants to visit alone but I know she's nervous and to be honest I am too. She's in her mid 60's and I worry a lot. Any suggestions???????


I would also suggest going for it as long as there is no other reason not to.  Just figure out what the worries are; I think Disney is safe and since she's been there before, she knows the area.  Why not go with your mom?


----------



## stitchrules76

Hello Hello!

My name is Jeroen, im 29 years old and living in the Netherlands. That's in Europe if anyone is wondering...

I am visiting WDW Orlando in the last week of september, and will be self entertaining for most of the time, so i was wondering if someone who was familiar with the parcs was going to be there to for that period and would like to show me around or share my experience of my first Orlando visit. 

I have been to Anaheim twice and about 20 times to Disneyland Resort Paris. It has always been a great wish for me to visit Orlando and i want to enjoy it to the max, but mainly i will have to visit it on my own. So please contact me on :  jeroenmartijn@home.nl  , if you are interested in Showming me around or join the experience!

Thanks in advance!!

Greets,

Jeroen
The Netherlands


----------



## raysnkaysmom

I'll be 'kinda' alone at times on my 1st ever Disney Cruise! I leave feb 16, 2006, and although I'm bringing my kids...I have a feeling they'll be in the clubs to leave me to fend for myself at times... 
sooo, just wanted to wave hi to anyone who might be in the same 'boat' so to speak


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'll be visiting WDW alone for the fourth time in five years on November 30, staying in Wilderness Lodge and leaving December 8.  Because of mobility issues (I cannot drive and do not have a driver's license) caused by poor eyesight and cerebral palsy, I have to plan my vacations around how easily (and cheaply) I can get around without a car.  For me, a person used to public transportation, WDW and the free Disney Transit is ideal.

Jim


----------



## NH_Bubba

Hi All,

Planning My First solo trip to Florida for Nov. 29 til Dec. 8th planning on staying at the Frech Quater after the 3rd. 

Looking forward to meeting some other DISers on my trip. If there are any NE people down there would love to meet some for the PATS game.


----------



## Tink10

I'm headed down for my first solo trip Jan 28 - Feb 3 (CR & BWV) and would love to meet up with other DISers or DVCers for a monorail Drink-a-Thon or whatever!


----------



## staciabright

To:  Disneygrl1960.... Thanks for the encouragement.  I am brand new to the site and have NEVER thought to visit WDW alone!  Not sure if I'm 100% confortable, but you give a lot of food for thought.


----------



## disneygurl1960

You're welcome. I was so leary of doing the "alone" trip. The very first trip I was a little uncertain. I learned so much about myself. It's good to spend time with yourself. So many people neglect to do that &/or lack the time to be able to. Another reason a solo trip is invaluable; I think it's something special you can do for yourself. Afterall, you deserve it. 

Since then I've been on trips to several cities. My most recent favorites were Washington DC (twice) and New Orleans prior to the tragic hurricane. I have just had a really great time. It is great being able to set my own agenda & really rewarding to achieve visiting so many sites. I have met wonderful people. Particularly in Washington DC at the holocaust museum, men who served in WW II & at the World War II museum in New Orleans. I doubt that I would have sat down (as I did for hours) and talked to these men had I been traveling with a companion. I'm not knocking travel companions, dont get me wrong. I *love* traveling with my friends. However traveling alone just brings new & different opportunities.

So good luck in your endeavors & I hope you'll write me soon & tell me that you had an outstanding trip, SOLO. 

Yours,  Karen aka disneygurl


----------



## JudyS

I am doing a last-minute solo trip.  I will be at Disneyworld Sept 27 - October 1st.  If anyone wants to meet up, please PM me!  I will try to check my Disboards messages while I am at Disneyworld.


----------



## staciabright

Anyone interested in meeting up for a meal or two (or just giving me some good pointers for my first Solo) send me a PM!


----------



## SharonS

I will be travelling to WDW Oct 26-Nov 2 and again Dec 7-13.    If anyone is interested in getting together, PM me and we can work something out.

I have travelled to WDW many times solo and also just returned from Disneyland.


----------



## taximomfor4

I am travelling (mostly) solo...with my stepmom.  I will most certainly want to meet up with fellow DISers, though. Being alone with my stepmom (very nice, but odd) will grate on my nerves sometimes. We are going our separate ways quite a bit, actually. I will be at AKL 12/21-12/24 (flying home early in the a.m.). If anyone is going to be there around then, and likes hanging out around the WS especially, PM me! I am an EPCOT WS junkie!

Beth


----------



## mazzypig

I'm very new here, but I'll be traveling solo from 5 Jan-11 Jan 2006...anyone else going around that time?


----------



## Joanna71985

I am. I will be going solo January 1-5 at AS Sports. Can't wait!


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

I'm heading to WDW the first week of Feb 06 for my first DVC experience. I've been to WDW about...hmmm...400 times....


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

I'll be making my first DVC journey January 29th to my new home..OKW!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

im heading down to wdw on june 5-9 for my first solo trip!!! im so excited i cant wait! everything seems to be comming to order, plane is booked and the room at pop century is also booked! if anyone else is going down the same time let me know!!!!


----------



## feelingroovy

Wow, I can not tell you how happy I am to see that I am not alone.   I love WDW and was there Jan 05 with my husband, our first time there without any kids.   We had a great time but he died unexpectantly in May.   I was thinking of going to WDW alone but honestly I don't think I ever noticed any visitor there alone, i.e. in the restaurants.

So there are others like me??  Nice.  For my first trip alone, I will come back here to this forum.
Thank you!!


----------



## disneyaggie

feelingroovy said:
			
		

> Wow, I can not tell you how happy I am to see that I am not alone.   I love WDW and was there Jan 05 with my husband, our first time there without any kids.   We had a great time but he died unexpectantly in May.   I was thinking of going to WDW alone but honestly I don't think I ever noticed any visitor there alone, i.e. in the restaurants.
> 
> So there are others like me??  Nice.  For my first trip alone, I will come back here to this forum.
> Thank you!!


I am so sorry to hear about your hubby. But oh yes, my dear friend, go to WDW. I go solo and LOVE it! My next solo trip is scheduled for May (or earlier now that I have just bought an AP before the prices went up).

Go, have fun! And hey, you will see on the Dis Board that many people go when you go so you can hook up with them for dinner sometime!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Im also very sorry to hear about your husband. And like you i was worried about making a solo trip to disney but after reading some of the older posts in this "solo" board it really persuaded me to just go for it! i honestly cant wait. hope you have a good time too and hope u keep us updated on your trip!!!


----------



## justlikeeyore

I will be going solo 3May-8May06 will be staying at POP. If anyone would like to meet at Paul Revere and the Raiders at Flower Power concert, just let me know


----------



## disneyaggie

justlikeeyore said:
			
		

> I will be going solo 3May-8May06 will be staying at POP. If anyone would like to meet at Paul Revere and the Raiders at Flower Power concert, just let me know


I will just miss you. I am scheduled to be at the POP from May 8th to the 13th!   Just leave the light on for me.


----------



## justlikeeyore

Will DO


----------



## DSDopey48

Feelinggroovy, sorry to hear about your Husband,  going solo to WDW  is a great time, you can relax do as you would like and what a better place to feel the Magic.  I travel solo many times and always have the best time.  Many Dis members have gone solo and there is lots of Trip reports.  Go and enjoy.   

I will be traveling Solo in June 28 - July 10  cant wait


----------



## ckphila

who's going to wdw 5/19 - 5/21? will be staying at pofq then will be sailing on wonder 5/21 -5/25 solo anyone that would like to meet let me know.


----------



## taswira

I'll be around, ckphila. PM me if you'd like to meet to do the parks or a meal.


----------



## HiddenMickey3018

I am so glad I found this thread!  I am taking my 3 kids to WDW Dec 9-15.  I am taking them to a resort child care service, so I can go through some parks and hit some rides that I know my kids wont touch!  Is anyone else traveling alone during this time?


----------



## lizardqueen

June 3-5.  I was supposed to go a week later for 4 nights, but I am starting to feel "iffy" about leaving my foster kids for too long.  Since I already have my airfare and part of my room paid, thought I would shorten it to when I knew would be a "safe" time.  So, I'm still leavin' the DH and the kiddies at home and would love to meet up with any other solo travelers that want to do the parks or a meal.


----------



## budcollector

i'll be at wdw pop century solo May 11 - 15, anyone wanna meet let me know.


----------



## bathcandy

I must admit, I am very lucky to be able to travel to WDW, and even more fortunate to be able to travel for 3 weeks. 
If anyone would like to hook up and say hello or hang out, please get in touch and I will be happy to share my itenerary. 
   
Until then, 
Best of Hugs, 
D


----------



## bathcandy

taswira said:
			
		

> I'll be around, ckphila. PM me if you'd like to meet to do the parks or a meal.


 I am in town until 06/02/06


----------



## budcollector

i'll be back down at pop century dec. 23 - 28


----------



## dsanner106

I will be there aug 6-13, let me know if you will be too.

Drew


----------



## GOOFYGIRL1969

I am new to this message board thing so I hope I am doing this okay!! This is my first message posting. 

I just want to see if anyone will be around 9/21/06 to 9/25/06, just in case any solo travelers are around. 

By the way, what does it mean "wear the green ribbon" or "home depot card"? Is that how solo travelers recognize each other?[/COLOR]


----------



## DisneydaveCT

GOOFYGIRL1969 said:
			
		

> I am new to this message board thing so I hope I am doing this okay!! This is my first message posting.
> 
> I just want to see if anyone will be around 9/21/06 to 9/25/06, just in case any solo travelers are around.
> 
> By the way, what does it mean "wear the green ribbon" or "home depot card"? Is that how solo travelers recognize each other?[/COLOR]



Welcome to the Disboards.  Many of us who travel to WDW solo will post our travel plans...dates and which resort we will be at during our trips.  Some people plan to meet up with each other to share our love of Disney with fellow Disney fans.  The Home Depot color deals with the Disney Alien Green paint sample card that you can get at Depot.  It is in the shape of Mickey.  Some people have placed on themselves while down at WDW to help identify themselves as a member of Disboards.

What part of the country, other than WDW, do  you call home?


----------



## GOOFYGIRL1969

Thanks for the info Dave. Now I know what to look for when I go!

I actually live in South Florida and have a seasonal pass. I go as often as I can afford to. In the fall and winter months I try to go once a month if I can!!


----------



## scrapsoflife

I'll be at The World 9/22-24, most likely solo (unless a friend decides she can actually go). Anyone have tips for doing MNSSHP solo (or any of the hard-tickets? I was at MVMCP 2 years ago but was with the now-ex and it was *not* the happiest experience ever lol).


----------



## alisongkc

Fellow DISer's!

Here's my story...

My DH and I were scheduled to travel to France for two weeks in September, and a week ago he informed that things at work were too crazy for him to go and that he had to cancel.  My response?  Go to France alone?  Hell no!  Go to WDW!  So, with DH's blessing I am booked into the WL for 5 nights, and then two nights at the Dolphin - both places I've never stayed and am very much looking forward to.

At the same time I'm excited about going to WDW, and very much looking forward to doing whatever I want whenever I pretty much want to (well, within the constraints of WDW's rules and regulations) I am wondering if it wouldn't be fun to meet up with some other childless (or even childish) solo adult professionals for a drink or something.  I'm a college professor, but I promise not to lecture on anything remotely related to my area of specialization...

Anyway, I'll be at the World from 9/9 through 9/16.  Give me a holler if you're interested.

Thanks,

Alison


----------



## disneyaggie

alisongkc said:
			
		

> I am wondering if it wouldn't be fun to meet up with some other childless (or even childish) solo adult professionals for a drink or something.  I'm a college professor, but I promise not to lecture on anything remotely related to my area of specialization...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be at the World from 9/9 through 9/16.  Give me a holler if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alison



I will be solo that trip as well (staying at Pop).     Since I don't drink, I would still be open to catching a Coca Cola with you! I am in healthcare, but taught Medical Terminology for a local college a few years ago so it would be a treat to meet you! And hey, lecture away!    I always love good conversation!


----------



## brady961

Hiya Alison and/or Debbie

I live in Orlando and would like meeting up during the weekend. have to work the week grrr <G>.   A coke, or hanging out at one of the parks is cool too. Well maybe not cool just yet in Sept but fun <G>

Send me a private message or email thru profile if interested in seeing if could plan to meet up.

brady


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Will be there from Dec 4-8, if anyone wants to meet up at Jellyrolls or PI, or even to try a Monorail Drink-A-Thon.


----------



## feelingroovy

I wish I could come then Allison,   sounds like it would be fun.   I hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## robbob

Hi everyone, 
Ok, i finally did it. Living in Florida, I have always wanted a Disney pass. Well, I got one! 

I took my children for to WDW the first time a month ago. I wanted to get in that trip before they move to North Carolina with their mother. I decided afterwards that having a seasonal pass would give me somewhere to go, get happy, and fill the time since I will no longer be an every weekend dad. 

So expect to see me hopping to the parks anytime. 

I'd love to meet up with any of y'all while there.
Rob-bob


----------



## kkymmy

Hi everyone,

I booked a trip with two friends for next Summer but they have both pulled out so now I'm considering going solo....

any hints/tips/facts/stories you could tell me to try and dissuade me from cancelling altogether.  I'm only just 20 so a solo trip from the UK to FL seems very daunting!

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## GOOFYGIRL1969

Hi Kirsty,

I know it must seem daunting to come to the States by yourself but when you are Disney it will all seem worth it! There is nothing like it! But, I will say that if you are not comfortable riding rides and such by yourself, I would wait until you can have someone come with you. I have a blast when I go by myself but when my cousin comes (who also loves Disney), we just have a fabulous time. We just got back from the Halloween party. It was our first time and it was just amazing.  I am actually seeing if I can go back again this year before it ends!

Well, good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Indybill

kkymmy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I booked a trip with two friends for next Summer but they have both pulled out so now I'm considering going solo....
> 
> any hints/tips/facts/stories you could tell me to try and dissuade me from cancelling altogether.  I'm only just 20 so a solo trip from the UK to FL seems very daunting!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kirsty


 Kirsty,

I have been to WDW many times by myself and it is still fun. The harder part is the evenings as its more fun to have someone to go out to eat with or hitting the clubs. I would bet, though, that you would probably find some other Disboards member going around the same time that you could meet up with. If you decide to go, set up a thead for that week on the board and see if other's post to it. There are a lot of members with annual passes who live close by who also might be able to join you for part of the trip. WDW is too much fun to miss so unless you think your friends might go another time soon, I would still go.


----------



## njmickeyfan

Hi everyone,

Way back in December of 2005, a Good Friend/Disney enthusiast and I booked both the Cruise (12/3-12/7) and Land (12/7-12/11) portions of Mousefest 2006.  After reading about Mousefest on the Disney Boards and checking out the great photos our plans to be part of the Mousefest Experience were in place-Yeah!  Finally, a special event Disney cruise and a chance to do Disney with the experts.  Ooops  --change in plans. Due to health issues my friend will not be able to travel in December so now I'm going solo.

I'm looking forward to meeting "my friends" from the Disney Boards and having some great Disney fun.

Hope to see you in December   .

Carol


----------



## kkymmy

thanks indybill and goofygirl...

I think I will still be going to Disney and Florida....I can't stand the thought of turning it down and losing my deposit and stuff.  Being alone doesn't really bother me that much cos I'm an only child, used to filling my time by myself, and to be perfectly honest I'll be so busy in the parks during the day i'll go somewhere to get some food and crash in bed most nights!!

Still be interested to hear the opinions of others   

Kirsty


----------



## hootie4

Hey Kirsty,
Im planning to go solo myself to Disney but in February.  Im 29yrs. old and like to have a good time.  I have been to Disney a couple of years ago with my ex-gf so I am a little bit curious to how I will feel going back alone.  But its so nice there and I know I will have a good time.  Is there anyway you could switch your trip to Feb.  and maybe we could meet up?   Im from New York so Im still in the middle of planning the trip.  Is anyone going to be down there solo in February 2007.

Let me know what you think!
Tom


----------



## budcollector

i'll be at disney for christmas


----------



## texsinco

mazzypig said:
			
		

> I'm very new here, but I'll be traveling solo from 5 Jan-11 Jan 2006...anyone else going around that time?



I'll be there from the 6th until the 11th!  I'm staying at POR.  And I haven't been to the World in 19 years.  We'll have to meet somewhere!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, guys, I just started a tree swap thread, if anyone's interested....http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1252860


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'll be solo on the Mousefest cruise (December 3-7, 2006 on the Disney Wonder) and land portions (December 7-12, 2006 at Beach Club).

Jim


----------



## texsinco

Jim,

It looks as though you have much more recent "World" experience than I do.  AK & MGM were not there the last time I was.  I already have several ADRs set up, but I'm game to change or have someone join me if you'd like to fill me in on your Disney fun!  We're the same age, so remembering high school antics could be fun.

Darlene


----------



## Outonarun

Hello Darlene and Jim, and others visiting WDW during the first two weeks of Jan '07:

I will be there Jan 3 to the 14, solo (only ten weeks away)!!    I would love to meet up with other Disney enthusiasts!!  I am also about the same age as you, Darlene (growing up, we ate dinner watching Star Trek).  

PM me if you'd like to meet up!!  

 Best to all,

Teri


----------



## NMPTheatre

Hello All You Solo-ists!  I'll be there flying solo (well, walking fast anyhow) Dec. 10-18th.  It'll be my fourth time to be there but the first one alone.  I can't wait!  I'll be staying at the AS Movies.  Drop me a line if'n ya' wanna...  -- Michael


----------



## Euromir

Hi

I be staying at ASMov from 26th Dec to 2nd Jan.
Lone english guy planning on 5-6 days in WDW and maybe day out to busch / IOA

Anyone fancy a pint (english pub in epcot ofc) or someone to ride with let me know


----------



## WDWPinCollector

Moved to Brevard recently and obtained a seasonal pass.  Have been to WDW twice, one with relatives, once by myself.  If you're a solo traveler in this area and would like some company/share a ride, let me know.


----------



## manhiding28

Good Afternoon-

There is nothing like stringing a one day trip onto a work-related trip, is there?

I will be doing the solo trip thing (as usual) for a full day on Sunday the 21st... Anyone interested in doing the parks with me?

Who am I?  I am a 30yr old project manager and not bad company... Let me know if you would like to hang out sometime that day.

See you real soon!  :mickey:


----------



## faindrops27

I will be visiting disneyland April 19th, and DCA the 20th. Anyone else going solo??! My first time in 20 years. It should be fun!!


----------



## cityofweasels

edited


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

I'm cruising solo on the Magic for the Eastern (Pal Mickeys Sail The Eastern Caribbean) on 11/24/07.   I DO know other people who will also be sailing solo!


----------



## taswira

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I'm cruising solo on the Magic for the Eastern (Pal Mickeys Sail The Eastern Caribbean) on 11/24/07.   I DO know other people who will also be sailing solo!


Well, of course you DO! ME! ME! And Pal Mickey cruises again! 

Any other solos with us on this one?


----------



## cityofweasels

Hi all... going to be in Orlando on the first week in March, the 5th - 9th. Business during the day, but hoping to get away at night for a little WDW fun.  

Looking for WDW dinner and/or Pleasure Island company... anyone? anyone?


----------



## kona-kraft

*I'll be solo at WDW in September....9/5 til 9/15.....hoping to run into other DIS'ers while I'm there   *


----------



## brady961

I am going solo on a DCL 7 night western caribbean Sept 22-29, 2007.  Unless a friend decides to go or even someonen from the DIS boards is wanting to go but needs to share a room.  That person wouldn't mine doing so with a middle aged woman that is a little over the top in enjoying, and loving everything about Disney <G> If don't believe me about being over top check out my online photo album <G> which has more pictures of Pal Mickey dressed up visiting the parks or the cruise from Jan this year <G>


----------



## Colette

I'll be at DisneyWorld from Dec. 10th-17th, at the POFQ. This is my first solo trip and I'm really excited about it. I took my first solo cruise in March and it was a success, so now I want to experience DisneyWorld at my favorite time of year, there. Love to meet others who will be there at this time.
                                                                                      Colette


----------



## brady961

Colette said:


> I'll be at DisneyWorld from Dec. 10th-17th, at the POFQ. This is my first solo trip and I'm really excited about it. I took my first solo cruise in March and it was a success, so now I want to experience DisneyWorld at my favorite time of year, there. Love to meet others who will be there at this time.
> Colette



Colette, so glad you hear your solo cruise was a success. I can't wait for mine this coming Sept.

I live in Orlando so visit the parks often as a solo.  I can't say for sure right now what i will be doing during your Dec WDW visit, but if possible would enjoy meeting even for lunch or to just say hi.

WDW solo is wonderful too so enjoy.


----------



## queenof hearts

Got a credit on Southwest, and three complimentary tickets to the parks from a nephew.  So  I am going  by myself  really looking forward to it.  April 24, 25 & 26.  I am staying at POP.  Going to do everything I haven't in the last 10 trips:  Lots of shopping and looking.  All the Epcot entertainment twice and all the Garden Show stuff.     I hope I have a good time.  Sure that I will.  See how many pictures of me and a character I can get!


----------



## Jetsong

Going solo May 10-15...I have dinner ressies for may 11 at Cape May at Beach Club with another solo disser..If anyone else wants to join us for dinner let me know Cathy


----------



## brady961

Jetsong said:


> Going solo May 10-15...I have dinner ressies for may 11 at Cape May at Beach Club with another solo disser..If anyone else wants to join us for dinner let me know Cathy




Cathy what time on that Friday night at Cape May? That is one if not my favorite place to eat. love the shrimp and ribs yummmmy.

Would love to meet there if the time is where I could get there after work. (I live in Orlando).  you can private message if want to see if can work something out.

good luck and have lots of fun!!!!


----------



## Colette

Marsha,
 Thanks for the reply. I'm jealous of you living in Orlando and able to go to disney anytime or on a cruise. My son is in college and i'm planning to move to florida within 5 years and he is going to apply to fire depts in Florida after he has his degree. We both love Florida and are sick of the winters in New Hampshire. Anyway, I took him on the Magic when it first came out and it was a combined trip with DisneyWorld. I loved the ship! My last cruise(solo) was on the Carnival Liberty and it was awesome, so always do a land vacation next and land for me is disney. I would love to get together if you're able, while I'm there, so keep in touch-I love to talk about Disney!
                                                                                   Colette


----------



## brady961

Colette said:


> Marsha,
> Thanks for the reply. I'm jealous of you living in Orlando and able to go to disney anytime or on a cruise. My son is in college and i'm planning to move to florida within 5 years and he is going to apply to fire depts in Florida after he has his degree. We both love Florida and are sick of the winters in New Hampshire. Anyway, I took him on the Magic when it first came out and it was a combined trip with DisneyWorld. I loved the ship! My last cruise(solo) was on the Carnival Liberty and it was awesome, so always do a land vacation next and land for me is disney. I would love to get together if you're able, while I'm there, so keep in touch-I love to talk about Disney!
> Colette



very cool. let's see what can figure out about at least meeting to say hi. and of course talk disney.  i am over the top disney "nut" I will warn you. I decorate my scooter (or power chair) with disney, i carry a dressed up Pal Mickey and now dressed up plush Minnie around when visiting parks, and now join me on cruises.  My first disney cruise was Jan with a friend. my next is in Sept solo.

feel free to private message if want to see if can work out some time to meet when you are here.

marsha


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I'll be at DisneyWorld from Dec. 10th-17th, at the POFQ. This is my first solo trip and I'm really excited about it. I took my first solo cruise in March and it was a success, so now I want to experience DisneyWorld at my favorite time of year, there. Love to meet others who will be there at this time.
> Colette



Hi Colette and Marsha!

I will be at WDW solo December 8-16 at Pop Century.  Let me know if you would like to get together for lunch and/or park hopping.     RICH


----------



## brady961

PennConn said:


> Hi Colette and Marsha!
> 
> I will be at WDW solo December 8-16 at Pop Century.  Let me know if you would like to get together for lunch and/or park hopping.     RICH




 Dec is going to be fun meeting new ppl. And hanging out at the parks. most likely with my work schedule i will have to do so on weekends. but hoping will have some vacation time so can take off at least one day during week.


----------



## Colette

Hi Rich,
 I'd love to get together while at Disney. I've been chatting with Marsha by e-mail and am hoping to meet her, also-Disney fans are the best! I"m form New Hampshire, so love to travel south in the winter. I'm not much for the roller coaster type rides, but love the shows and last time Soarin was my favorite ride.Feel free to e-mail me.... I'll be staying at the POFQ this trip.  Colette


----------



## PennConn

Hi Colette

I just answered your E-Mail ..... December should be lots of fun!


----------



## brady961

queenof hearts said:


> Got a credit on Southwest, and three complimentary tickets to the parks from a nephew.  So  I am going  by myself  really looking forward to it.  April 24, 25 & 26.  I am staying at POP.  Going to do everything I haven't in the last 10 trips:  Lots of shopping and looking.  All the Epcot entertainment twice and all the Garden Show stuff.     I hope I have a good time.  Sure that I will.  See how many pictures of me and a character I can get!



hope you have a great time. I will be out of town the entire week for work, or would have enjoyed trying to meet to say hi.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I will be there later in December for a birthday trip for my DS. . .still as a solo Single Mom though and my son is bringing a friend. . .hmmmm.  May have to plan to meet other solo DISers. .. lol


----------



## KyleRayner

Pop Century for the first night (4/21) and then the Boardwalk Villas the rest of the trip (4/22-4/26).


----------



## LarryinArk

I'll be making my FIRST trip to DW, not just solo, but FIRST trip period Sept 3 - 8.  I've made dining res for Brown Derby 9/3, Breakfastasaurus 9/5 (Donald's my fave character), and La Cellier 9/7.  I'm taking advantage of the dining plan and was hoping someone could point me in the direction of something I'm missing; or should cancel from the above reservations.


Larry


----------



## disneyaggie

LarryinArk said:


> I'll be making my FIRST trip to DW, not just solo, but FIRST trip period Sept 3 - 8.  I've made dining res for Brown Derby 9/3, Breakfastasaurus 9/5 (Donald's my fave character), and La Cellier 9/7.  I'm taking advantage of the dining plan and was hoping someone could point me in the direction of something I'm missing; or should cancel from the above reservations. Larry



Sounds like fun! I oftentimes take solo trips and love them.

One thing I enjoy doing is lunch at Mitsukoshi Tappanyaki (EPCOT - Japan). You sit with several other people around a large cooking area and the chef cooks your meal (quite entertaining) in front of you. You are able to dine with others and meet new folks. I believe each "table" seats around 8. 

I also suggest to have Lunch with an Imagineer. It is at the Brown Derby. You can not use your dining plan for this one but it is something I highly recommend.

Have fun!


----------



## KyleRayner

LarryinArk said:


> I'll be making my FIRST trip to DW, not just solo, but FIRST trip period Sept 3 - 8.  I've made dining res for Brown Derby 9/3, Breakfastasaurus 9/5 (Donald's my fave character), and La Cellier 9/7.  I'm taking advantage of the dining plan and was hoping someone could point me in the direction of something I'm missing; or should cancel from the above reservations.
> 
> 
> Larry



Hi Larry,

I give you props for taking this solo trip. I was a little nervous about my first solo trip last month and I've been to WDW like 10 times. The fact that you're doing it and not only is it your first solo trip, but your first trip to WDW. I think that's awesome. I look forward to hearing about your trip when you return. Have fun!!!


----------



## cheapi86

5/11 is my solo day. Dinner at Jikos and then I'll prob head over to Epcot for the world showcase. 

I'm excited! Anyone leaving for Disney this week?


----------



## StageTek

kona-kraft said:


> I'll be solo at WDW in September....9/5 til 9/15.....hoping to run into other DIS'ers while I'm there


Almost the exact dates I'll be there!



LarryinArk said:


> I'll be making my FIRST trip to DW, not just solo, but FIRST trip period Sept 3 - 8.



Hey Larry,

I'll be making my first solo trip Sept 5 - 13. I haven't been there since I worked there 30 years ago. I tried to get a res at La Cellier for the 7th, but they were already booked.

Where are you staying? I'll be at All Star Movies.

-rik


----------



## lizardqueen

I'll be at Pop Aug 26 - Sept 4.  First real solo trip.  Anyone there during that time that wants to meet up?


----------



## CatStarr

I will be at BWV from 09/05-09/09.  I would love to meet up with somebody solo there.  I will be at the pin event a lot.  Anybody else going then?

Cat


----------



## madenon

Seems like there going to be enough of us there in september. Here another one; my first time WDW ever (been to disney europe once before), and solo. I'll be staying at the ASM from 9/4-9/12. Only a  100 more days to go!


----------



## CatStarr

nurse.darcy said:


> I will be there later in December for a birthday trip for my DS. . .still as a solo Single Mom though and my son is bringing a friend. . .hmmmm.  May have to plan to meet other solo DISers. .. lol



When will you be there in December?  I will be there with my daughter and her girlfriend from the 16th-22nd.  Staying at BWV.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be solo at CBR Aug. 30-Sept. 3, and will be attending the Pirate and Princess Party on Aug. 31.

*Brian*


----------



## CatStarr

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be solo at CBR Aug. 30-Sept. 3, and will be attending the Pirate and Princess Party on Aug. 31.
> 
> *Brian*




Have a great time Brian!  Are you going in costume?


----------



## Brian_WDW74

CatStarr said:


> Have a great time Brian!  Are you going in costume?



Thanks! I probably won't wear a costume. But I have a nice selection of PotC shirts, hats, pins and other sundry items from which I think I can put together an appropriate party ensemble.  

*Brian*


----------



## LoveMyLAP-BAND

Hi,

I am going to be solo at POP from Sept 1-5.

*I have an IllumiNations boat booked for Monday, Sept. 3- would anyone like to join me. I hope to fill the boat so it would only be $30 per person.

*I would like to dine at Spoodles on Monday, Sept. 3 and would love a dinner companion.

*I would like to dine at Narcooses on Tuesday, Sept. 4 and would love a dinner companion.


I am 39, from NJ, married with 3 kids. I love to scrapbook and I love anything DISNEY!


----------



## Andi AAA

I will be there solo for the pin event from Sept 6th to the 10th.
Not sure where I'm staying yet.
Andrea


----------



## englishrose47

disneyaggie said:


> Sounds like fun! I oftentimes take solo trips and love them.
> 
> One thing I enjoy doing is lunch at Mitsukoshi Tappanyaki (EPCOT - Japan). You sit with several other people around a large cooking area and the chef cooks your meal (quite entertaining) in front of you. You are able to dine with others and meet new folks. I believe each "table" seats around 8.
> 
> I also suggest to have Lunch with an Imagineer. It is at the Brown Derby. You can not use your dining plan for this one but it is something I highly recommend.
> 
> Have fun!


I'd like more info on this please??


----------



## LarryinArk

Andi AAA said:


> I will be there solo for the pin event from Sept 6th to the 10th.
> Not sure where I'm staying yet.
> Andrea


What is the pin event?


----------



## Andi AAA

It's called 'Where Dreams HapPin' and it's Sept 7-9 in World Showcase at EPCOT. There's info in several places if you google Disney Pin Trading. I'm really excited and can't wait!  It's been about 3 years since my last visit!  
Would love to meet with any other solos that weekend.
I am so glad I found this board!
Andi


----------



## lassiem1127

Hello...I will be making my first solo trip Sept 23 thru Sept 27.  My wife is tired of Disney, but not me.  I'm a little worried about going by myself because I like having someone to talk to....but I can't wait until summer of next year to go again!!


----------



## NeverlandPixie

My *first* solo trip isn't for a while yet, but I'm booked!  March 30 to April 5, 2008, at the Poly.  Would love to meet some fellow DISsers!  Unfortuntely, while the Home Depot here does carry the Disney paint, they are not in the shape of Mickey heads!  Should I just get some lime green ribbon to decorate my Canada backpack with?


----------



## PacMan3000

Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips?  I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day.  But muliple days?

It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."

But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely.  And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

I'll be arriving on Oct. 29th & leaving Nov. 3rd. If anyone wants to hang out a day or two, let me know.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Visiting WDW solo for the fifth year in a row and going on the MouseFest Cruise solo for the second year in a row.

MouseFest 2007 Cruise on the _Disney Wonder_: Sunday, December 2, 2007 to Thursday. December 6, 2007.

All Star Movies: Thursday, December 6, 2007 to Tuesday morning, December 11, 2007.

Animal Kingdom Lodge: December 11, 2007 to Sunday morning, December 16, 2007.

Sunday evening, December 16, 2007: Depart for home.

Jim


----------



## Pixie-Dust

I am going to be at WDW from 11/26-12/1 and the on the DCL Western from 12/1-12/8.  Are there any male travelers going at this time?  I have two single friends going with me also female and we range in age from 41, 36, & 26.  I am just hoping to meet a special someone.  Maybe that is stupid.  But it is the place wishes come true.  

I also was wondering if anyone had been to the singles mingles on the DCL's?  What are they like?

Thanks.


----------



## Disneydude123

I wish to visit the parks in the next couple of weeks. I would really enjoy having a buddy to do the parks with me so I would have someone to enjoy the experience with. I have done them solo but it is more fun when you can laugh, scream and use all your senses together. I live in NJ and my days to go are open. I have a great sense of humor, know a lot about the parks and how to get the most out of each day and love to talk about the technology of the attractions and the backstorys. If you don't that is ok too just as long as you are ready to have fun Disney style. If you are in the area or visiting soon please post a reply and if we feel comfortable we can talk on the phone then do the parks. I am an adult male by the way. I use the term adult lightly when I happen to be strolling down Main Street USA.


----------



## Glendamax

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visiting WDW solo for the fifth year in a row and going on the MouseFest Cruise solo for the second year in a row.
> 
> MouseFest 2007 Cruise on the _Disney Wonder_: Sunday, December 2, 2007 to Thursday. December 6, 2007.
> 
> All Star Movies: Thursday, December 6, 2007 to Tuesday morning, December 11, 2007.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge: December 11, 2007 to Sunday morning, December 16, 2007.
> 
> Sunday evening, December 16, 2007: Depart for home.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim We'll be there the same time. Let me know if you want to join me for dinner at Boma on Tues. 11th @ 6:30.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Going solo this trip but would love a travel buddy. . .especially a Disney enthusiast. . .


----------



## iluvstitch

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips?  I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day.  But muliple days?
> 
> It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."
> 
> But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely.  And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.



Hey PacMan3000! Just answering your question   I'm a single female who is going to Disney World for my 5th straight year, this time I'm staying for 12 days and I'm going totally solo!  (And yes, I've backpacked Europe by myself  )  In response, I think it just takes a particular kind of person.  If you're not thinking about how alone you are and focusing on the fact that you are alone and just get into the fun of WDW, then it's not lonely at all.  I'm surrounded by people - friendly ones too.  I always go around getting pictures, autographs (I even push all the buttons in Minnie's house), I eat by myself, get on the single rider line every time and I never focus on the fact that I'm by myself.  I'm having so much fun that it never enters my mind.  I soak up the atmosphere, people watch - and watching somebody else's kid see Mickey for the first time still brings tears to my eyes.  It's not utterly lonely unless that's what you see - for me, I don't see that at all - only the good stuff.  I've done Disney World with people before, and being as antisocial as I am was ready to scream and go running off on my own anyway, so I stopped inviting people and started going alone.  Don't get me wrong, I totally see why it can be fun going with friends and family, but just not for this Disney Freak!   (And maybe it's because I'm not an only child... )


----------



## flessan

Pixie-Dust said:


> I am going to be at WDW from 11/26-12/1 and the on the DCL Western from 12/1-12/8.  Are there any male travelers going at this time?  I have two single friends going with me also female and we range in age from 41, 36, & 26.  I am just hoping to meet a special someone.  Maybe that is stupid.  But it is the place wishes come true.
> 
> I also was wondering if anyone had been to the singles mingles on the DCL's?  What are they like?
> 
> Thanks.



I am here now too.  I have never solo'd before, but I am here for work and can't pass up the chance!  I am going to be at Magic Kingdom Thursday the 29th....maybe we can meet up.


----------



## unknownname

Im not really going solo. But Ill be with my family. Im looking to meet up with people though. It would be nice to get away from family alittle. hehe.
Im 19 f. I'll be there (WDW) around my birtday april 8th to the 13. :]


----------



## mjperry

i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?


----------



## ttester9612

mjperry said:


> i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?



MJ, there's a bunch of single solos going in May.  Check out the thread "Are there any Disney Men Out There..."  And post your question.


----------



## buena vista

Hi all,

Very new to DISboards, but very not new to WDW. I'm planning a week vacation the first week of April (3/31-4/7 - just booked at OKW thru DVC). I'm trying to remember how many trips this will be. Somehwere around 17 I'd guess, though this will be my second solo trip.

Counting down the days.. 

Cheers!

BV


----------



## wirki

mjperry said:


> i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?



There are also quite a few of us that are going in Sept.


----------



## Northern_Julie

mjperry said:


> i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?



I am going in October.  It has been 10 years.  Many times as a child and young adult.  I finally gave up on my friends "thinking" about it and just went for it.  I figure the wine and food festival is a good adult time to go.


----------



## mjperry

Ya that sounds great maybe i'll get up the nerve to go alone soon. Good thing about its a stright flight from KJAN to KMCO so thats a plue


----------



## RockinDisney

Hey Gang
Anyone going to be around "The World" this weekend? 2/2 or 2/3?


----------



## mjperry

Are there any good planning books with the soloWDW  traveler in mind?


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm going for a solo birthday trip to the World, November 8-15th. I'd love to meet up with some Disers!


----------



## acm563

Well, I just found out that I will be going solo as my friend backed out at the last moment. I have always said I wanted to try WDW alone  just to see if I would enjoy it, but would have planned it differently if I had known. 
If anyone is going solo and will be there this weekend into Wed please let me know


----------



## clhcpaca

wirki said:


> There are also quite a few of us that are going in Sept.



I am going two weeks in September.  When is everyone else going?

Cindy


----------



## Jetsong

Solo trip in June and another solo trip for Aug. June I will be staying at the animal kingdom lodge and in Aug, the Beach club


----------



## LocustPoint

I'm going solo September 12 through September 20th.  My DH doesn't get the leave I do so he's staying at home.  I can't wait as this will be a completely different type of trip for me.


----------



## courtneydisney

I'm going to WDW and the cruise afterward solo - being single means you get to go wherever and whenever!  I've only been to WDW once before, so I've got lots to check out and explore.

I'm going so that my trip coincides with Mousefest, December 11-21.  This way, I can hang out with the mousefest peeps for a while, and still have plenty of solo time to explore.

If you make it down there during that time, send me a note!


----------



## Slugworth

I'll be going to the parks this Saturday. If anyone wants to meet up, let me know. Its been a long time since I went with someone who actually appreciates it as much as I do.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I'm going solo for the Dec 7-11 cruise and then staying on a couple days at wdw all with the mousefesters.


----------



## Sewfun

<<i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?>>

I am going for my first solo trip Sept 4th through the 7th. I am really looking forward to it.  I am nervous though, as I have always gone with kids or a significant other.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Going solo Sept. 4th - 9th for free dining   Still don't have any Res.  and working on a Dec. trip 2-13 but only part will be at WDW. Need to spend a couple nights in the city.


----------



## cindyfan

My screen name is Cindyfan.  And I am going solo August 11 - 16.
   
Sounds like I'm at a meeting.... Disney Adicts Annonomous!!!   
Hey... that's got to be the best addiction ever!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

mjperry said:


> i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?



mj... come check the Sept crew.. there's a few this may and a cruise for next year!!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979



wirki said:


> There are also quite a few of us that are going in Sept.







clhcpaca said:


> I am going two weeks in September.  When is everyone else going?
> 
> Cindy



Cindy long time no dis woman!!! when are your dates ??? Still doing the exchange boards?? I have been MIA on that board for so long....  



Sewfun said:


> <<i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?>>
> 
> I am going for my first solo trip Sept 4th through the 7th. I am really looking forward to it.  I am nervous though, as I have always gone with kids or a significant other.


----------



## ANTSS2001

cindyfan said:


> My screen name is Cindyfan.  And I am going solo August 11 - 16.
> 
> Sounds like I'm at a meeting.... Disney Adicts Annonomous!!!
> Hey... that's got to be the best addiction ever!!!



I agree...


Hi my name is Timmy and I have been tainted with the Love for the Mouse since age 5.. but please let's not get into the present age...


----------



## Sueil33

Hi Timmy....may I ask what part of PA you are in?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sueil33 said:


> Hi Timmy....may I ask what part of PA you are in?



hi !!!  Delaware county.... an sneeze away from the tax free shopping state   I am about 15 minutes south of PHL ... and you ?? where from ???


----------



## Sueil33

Hi Timmy.....I am south of York on the PA/MD border......


----------



## HappyGramma

Doing my first solo trip Sept 14-19. Staying at ASMu. I can't wait.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sewfun: Sept. 4 - 7
NH_Bubba: Sept. 4 - 9
ANTSS2001: Sept; 5 - 14​
OK what are you two doing the 5th ?????



Sewfun said:


> <<i've never gone alone, but since i'm single looks like i will have too. I want to go this year so anyone else here going solo this year?>>
> 
> I am going for my first solo trip Sept 4th through the 7th. I am really looking forward to it.  I am nervous though, as I have always gone with kids or a significant other.



Ok updated dates.. I am flying in Sept. 5 at MCO... till the 14th...    



NH_Bubba said:


> Going solo Sept. 4th - 9th for free dining   Still don't have any Res.  and working on a Dec. trip 2-13 but only part will be at WDW. Need to spend a couple nights in the city.



updated dates!!!




HappyGramma said:


> Doing my first solo trip Sept 14-19. Staying at ASMu. I can't wait.



bummer.. I will be seeing you at MCO then 



Sueil33 said:


> Hi Timmy.....I am south of York on the PA/MD border......




aaah youre at the other end of Pa!!!


----------



## Slugworth

I'll be going to the parks between May 23 and May 25. It'll be my first time visiting since joining the boards. It would be nice to meet up with other DISers that may be there at that time.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Slugworth said:


> I'll be going to the parks between May 23 and May 25. It'll be my first time visiting since joining the boards. It would be nice to meet up with other DISers that may be there at that time.



 back


----------



## Wunderwoman

Sorry...I posted in the wrong place.  eeks.


----------



## magnyseb

Currently at DWorld (well, in the area) for 3 weeks! Any 20/30 year old fan wants to meet me there? I'm a French guy who'd love to spend some time in the world with American fans to have some fun and practise his english!


----------



## magnyseb

Nobody wants to meet me???? I don't bite!  
Allez, soyez sympas!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I think the stickied threads don't get the attention they need sometimes.  But, hope you're havnfn down there!  I'll be there next weekend! woo hoo!


----------



## MsKdubsy

Hey Im Lisa and Im 30 yrs old. I will be going to disney world for the very 1st time and I cant wait. I am so overwhelmed and my mind is full of ideas and nervousness because Im going alone. I will be there Dec 2nd-6th. Well fyi if yer wearing a lime green mickey or ribbon I will say hi   .


----------



## Davey Jones II

Hi folks,
I'll be at WDW solo in November, probably around Nov. 12-20 (sorry for the imprecision, my plans are not finalized yet). I'd love to meet some of you there


----------



## anonymousegirl

Hi Lisa!  I am going to be going solo to WDW December 3-7. I'll be sure to be on the lookout for you. You picked agood time to go solo, all the xmas decorations are out, lines are low, and the weather isn't hot and sticky. You are going to have such a blast!!

I did my first trip to the "World" solo too, back in 1985. I was really shy but still had a great time. I brought a book to read in lines (this was pre-FastPass and single rider lines) because I went in mid-summer, but most of the time I talked with families in line with me.

Now I am also an avid pin trader so I am talking with the CMs all the time. 

I'll be sure to wear a lime green ribbon or Mickey head!


----------



## taswira

I am often solo (being local) at WDW. 

I will be solo on the cruise shown in my signature, although a friend has booked a cabin for this one also.


----------



## ANTSS2001

anonymousegirl said:


> Hi Lisa!  I am going to be going solo to WDW December 3-7. I'll be sure to be on the lookout for you. You picked agood time to go solo, all the xmas decorations are out, lines are low, and the weather isn't hot and sticky. You are going to have such a blast!!
> 
> I did my first trip to the "World" solo too, back in 1985. I was really shy but still had a great time. I brought a book to read in lines (this was pre-FastPass and single rider lines) because I went in mid-summer, but most of the time I talked with families in line with me.
> 
> Now I am also an avid pin trader so I am talking with the CMs all the time.
> 
> I'll be sure to wear a lime green ribbon or Mickey head!




we are having a meet at Japan,WS on Dec. 6


----------



## hourfromdisney

I plan on going thurs 11-5-08 solo to any of the parks, not sure which one yet, would be willing to hang out if anyone is there. Let me know?


----------



## taswira

I will be there solo _tomorrow_, Nov. 4, at MK and Epcot. If anyone wants to hang out, PM me. Or if you run into me in the parks, look for a Chip 'n' Dale lanyard and a Chip 'n' Dale name tag.


----------



## darkcrystal

Hi all!  I'm a long time lurker who's dying to go back to the World... here's my situation.

I just landed a second job, working weekends, with the intent of socking this money aside for a future family trip to WDW.  So were I to go on a solo trip,  those I care about will be left high and dry or anything.

My birthday is March 28th, and my husband's vacation year at work runs from April to March   I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to take a birthday trip with just the two of us... but his employer is very inflexible and he's out of vacation time.  Plus, I'd rather save his vacation time for a two-week vacation later with his girls.  Even though he gets three weeks of vacation (not not NOT complaining about that!!) he has chronic debilitating migraine issues that are thankfully covered under FMLA.  Therefore, this is where most all of his sick time and any extra vacation days go.  So using up that third week of vacation really isn't the best idea for his situation.  

The week of my birthday, my stepdaughters are with their mother.  I could leave on Monday and return the following Monday morning, and they would be none the wiser.  So there would be no hurt feelings on their end.  Not buying things for them would be HARD, but if we're going down either this coming August or next August, it's not like they won't be able to pick up things on their own (our plan generally is to give them $10 a day in spending money)

I do worry about my husband feeling left out however.  We are very close and pretty much spend most non-working hours together.  I know this sounds lame, but it makes both of us happy, so what's the problem?  Hmmm?    I feel no need to "get away" from him, nor do I understand the desire to take a separate vacation from him.  It's FINE AND DANDY for others, but for me it just feels wrong.

I, like everyone else, recently found out about the Buy Four Get Three Free deal thing.  Per the Disney website, I can book a room at Pop Century, with the dining plan AND PLANE TICKETS from my local airport for about $1500.  Between the $200 gift card with the package and the $75 one I'd get for my birthday, I'd be set for souvenirs.  I would love to stay somewhere nicer, but I know myself and I'll be spending most of my awake hours away from the room.  All I need is a shower and a bed, right? 

I just can't get over the idea of leaving my husband at home.  If he didn't like WDW it would be one thing, but he does... but the siren song of Solo-ing is calling! 

I'd really have to scrape some money together to be able to afford this on top of a summer trip... I really want to save all my second job money for a family trip.  But I think it could be done (and no, I'm not charging anything, nor am I going to apply for a Disney Visa, but thanks for the ideas)

So, oh brave solo travelers, what would you do if you were me?


----------



## taswira

darkcrystal said:


> So, oh brave solo travelers, what would you do if you were me?


None of us are you. Only YOU can make the decision that is right for you. If you and your husband are THAT close, the only logical thing to do would be to talk it over seriously with him and try to determine how he REALLY feels about it. If he can truly understand that there can be such a thing as too much togetherness and sometimes it does a soul good to get away for awhile (and they often return happier and "better" for it), and if he has no objections, then I would say go for it. If you instead detect resentment or real feelings of abandonment, it may be wise to forget about a solo trip.

Still, _"The things we most regret in life are the things we did not do."_

Think about it. Best of luck.


----------



## darkcrystal

Well yeah, of course none of you are me   I just have weird attachment issues.  

And I would talk to him about it, of course.  He would say it's okay, but he's all noble and stuff.  He would say Go even if he wanted to say Stay!


----------



## nvcruiser

for my birthday I'm cruising on the Magic.  Sept. 19-26th.  Anyone else out there gonna be playing at that time?  I'm so excited at the solo prospect!  2nd cruise, 1st solo!  It can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Hello everyone...I'm actually taking my first Single Dis trip in Jan from the 11th - 18th. I hope its as fun as everyone tells me it can be. I don't know how it couldnt be though...worst case I at least would get right through the lines as a single rider.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

nvcruiser said:


> for my birthday I'm cruising on the Magic.  Sept. 19-26th.  Anyone else out there gonna be playing at that time?  I'm so excited at the solo prospect!  2nd cruise, 1st solo!  It can't come fast enough!!!



Awesome have fun!  I've always wanted to try the Disney Ships. I've been on Carnival 4 times and loved it. I'm planning to book one of the DCL ships maybe in the spring or early next fall.


----------



## taswira

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Awesome have fun!  I've always wanted to try the Disney Ships. I've been on Carnival 4 times and loved it. I'm planning to book one of the DCL ships maybe in the spring or early next fall.


You should book our *Chip 'n' Dale's Cruisin' Nuts* cruise! Among the growing list of cruisers so far (and we don't sail until Dec. 4, 2010!) there are already a few solos plus a single mom as well as families. Check out the *website*. It's going to be a very special cruise!


----------



## Davey Jones II

Hi folks, I'm a french-canadian guy going on a solo trip around the "World" from January 25 to Feb. 1. Anyone else going around those dates? Or will I have the parks all to myself?


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

I'll be going Solo in Sept 2009  4 nights at the Poly!! Woohoo! Then my parents are joining me for 5 nights at Coronado Springs, so I get the best of both worlds


----------



## millennium

Hi TBell, I am also from Toronto....they have amazing deals right now. I am going to POP's on the 13th for a week. only $800 all in. Wow.


----------



## minnie1969

Will be going to WDW solo on November 6.  Anyone?


----------



## MyMuse

Going solo in March!


----------



## WizardLarz

Planning on booking 4 get 3 for one of the weeks to include Star Wars weekends scheduled for the last two weekends in May and the first two in June.  Stay at either one of the value resorts or a moderate.
Scratch Just about all of the above!!  
Made the up my Mind!
May 20th-27th ,staying at Pop Century


----------



## lranen

Wow!  This is a cool thread.  I have travelled solo to Disney about 10 times in the last few years.  I live less than 3 hours away.  I will sign up here on my next trip.  It would be awesome to meet someone who shares my love of Disney


----------



## mjperry

I'm going this year and looks like it will be solo. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Disgirl83

This will be my first time traveling solo. I was fortunate to snag the Orlando location for a 2-day business conference in April so I will be coming in the day before and leaving the day after. I'll be staying at the Board Walk.

I've been to Disney many times, but never alone so I was looking for what you thought the best suggestions for restuarants, things to do at night, etc. would be good for someone solo. I'm definately thinking Downtown Disney would be good and possibly going one evening to one of the parks, but as far as restaurants go I'm afraid I'll feel a little out of place sitting by myself. What has your experience been?


----------



## MyMuse

Davey Jones II said:


> Hi folks, I'm a french-canadian guy going on a solo trip around the "World" from January 25 to Feb. 1. Anyone else going around those dates? Or will I have the parks all to myself?



Any trip reports?


----------



## MyMuse

Disgirl83 said:


> This will be my first time traveling solo. I was fortunate to snag the Orlando location for a 2-day business conference in March so I will be coming in the day before and leaving the day after. I'll be staying at the Board Walk.
> 
> I've been to Disney many times, but never alone so I was looking for what you thought the best suggestions for restuarants, things to do at night, etc. would be good for someone solo. I'm definately thinking Downtown Disney would be good and possibly going one evening to one of the parks, but as far as restaurants go I'm afraid I'll feel a little out of place sitting by myself. What has your experience been?




I am also going solo in March and there is a thread under GrumpyOne asking about solo things to do, etc. You might also find it helpful!


----------



## skyeblu79

Hello all, 

I am new to this board and just found this forum.  I am a first time solo traveler to Disney.  This is my first time going as an adult.  I will be arriving 2/28 for a week.  

Is there anyone else going to be there during this time?


----------



## themaster

I solo'd it 2 times woot! (and btw.. crowds suck when you solo.. always in your way.. always slow etc.)


----------



## Tink127

Solo in Oct!  

I am so looking forward to it.  

What I want to do all the time!


----------



## mjperry

Well I'm in now Just booked my first SOLO trip. I'll Allstar Movies  8/1-8/6
So if anybody going to be at WDW then let me know we will have our own meet and greet. So now that i'm going solo I need help with Dining for solo trip and any other info.What about riding solo how does that work?
I'm so excited to have all the wonderful people here help me plan my trip.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I rescheduled my January trip, and leaving this week! All Star Movies, May 6-13. Anyone want a park buddy?


----------



## Davey Jones II

mjperry said:


> Well I'm in now Just booked my first SOLO trip. I'll Allstar Movies  8/1-8/6
> So if anybody going to be at WDW then let me know we will have our own meet and greet. So now that i'm going solo I need help with Dining for solo trip and any other info.What about riding solo how does that work?
> I'm so excited to have all the wonderful people here help me plan my trip.




Perry, use the single rider line whenever available. That's the advantage to a solo trip.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

clhcpaca said:


> I am going two weeks in September.  When is everyone else going?
> 
> Cindy



I am goin Sept 19th -26th


----------



## mjperry

So where are they located?


----------



## Joanna71985

mjperry said:


> So where are they located?



The official single-rider line rides are Expedition Everest, Test Track, and Rock and Roller Coaster (I believe). However, other rides sometimes will call for parties of 1-2 people (like Soarin, Mission Space, Toy Story Mania, ect).


----------



## mjperry

So are those the only solo line rides? will they let you ride alone?


----------



## Joanna71985

mjperry said:


> So are those the only solo line rides? will they let you ride alone?



No. Single riders fill in empty spaces (so you are riding with odd-number parties).


----------



## mjperry

Do they wait for a void before they let you on, are will they let you go on if there is no space?


----------



## Joanna71985

mjperry said:


> Do they wait for a void before they let you on, are will they let you go on if there is no space?



Yes. You wait in line until they need a single rider to fill in an empty space.


----------



## mjperry

That kinda sucks you wait in line then wait for a empty space.


----------



## Joanna71985

mjperry said:


> That kinda sucks you wait in line then wait for a empty space.



Actually, for the most part I get on the ride a lot faster then the stand-by line. My average wait for EE is 15 minutes (and usually I get on faster then that). TT is hit-or-miss, but it usually is faster as well. And I don't really ride RnRC, so I don't know how it is. 

But that's the point of single-riders, to fill in the empty seats.


----------



## krnelson65

I have my very 1st solo trip payed for.  YAY!!  I will be there August 22-29, anyone else going to be there then?

Kim


----------



## TinkTink78

I'll be at the Magic Kingdom May 23rd!!!


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

Hi Kim, I will be a solo traveler too and I have the same dates.


----------



## krnelson65

Little_Miss_Sunshine said:


> Hi Kim, I will be a solo traveler too and I have the same dates.



Hey!  I just responded to your post on another solo trip dates thread.  Maybe we can try and meet up sometime during that time.

Kim


----------



## nmoore14

Thanks for this thread.  I will be in WDW from May 24-31.  Hope to see some fellow DIS friends there.


----------



## sleeper57

Hi, newbie here.  Going June 14-19.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## aggielawyer

Hi y'all.  Going for my first solo trip 9/27-10/3.  I'd love to meet up for a meal if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sueb383

Been to the world more times than I can remember, but I'm REALLY excited about my first solo trip!! I'd love to meet up with others to share some fun and food if anyone is interested!!


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

Hi Kim,
Do you start to plan your meal reservation?


----------



## mjperry

I'm going Aug. 1-6 staying at Allstar movies.


----------



## disney_mommy

I will be in WDW for the half next January and am adding 4 days on afterward just for me to play!  It will be my first solo (and my first marathon!) so I am quite nervous.


----------



## rachaface

newbie here!  hi everyone 

i'll be taking my first true solo trip to the D23 convention - i'll be in Disneyland from Sept 8-13. I hope this counts for this thread, since I noticed it says WDW & DCL but I didn't see a recent DL solo post. 
Anyway! I'm really rather nervous, seeing as the only other trip i've taken alone was to the american idol auditions in kansas city, and that was only 3 days - this ones a bit longer, and i haven't been to Disneyland since i was like... 4 or so :X  so being 24, i'm sort of intimidated.  Anyway! I hope some other solo people will go and maybe want to meet up!


----------



## taswira

rachaface said:


> newbie here!  hi everyone
> 
> i'll be taking my first true solo trip to the D23 convention - i'll be in Disneyland from Sept 8-13. I hope this counts for this thread, since I noticed it says WDW & DCL but I didn't see a recent DL solo post.


Welcome! No problem, but actually, to avoid confusion and people needing to check each post to find those going to their region, this thread was meant for WDW and DCL only. I thought there was another thread somewhere started for DL, but perhaps not. Sorry. In any case, have a magical time on your D23 Disney vacation!


----------



## rachaface

taswira said:


> Welcome! No problem, but actually, to avoid confusion and people needing to check each post to find those going to their region, this thread was meant for WDW and DCL only. I thought there was another thread somewhere started for DL, but perhaps not. Sorry. In any case, have a magical time on your D23 Disney vacation!



yeah i figured there would be - i'll go dig around and see what I find!  hopefully i'll find an expo thread soon too, since the tickets went on sale yesterday

Thanks!!


----------



## IndianaMouse

My first solo trip to WDW. My DW has been trying to talk me into this for several months, well..............she did it.   We were just there Dec. 08, DD and DW got their share of Florida, they don't want to go again till 2010.  I'll go!


----------



## Donald is #1

IndianaMouse said:


> My first solo trip to WDW. My DW has been trying to talk me into this for several months, well..............she did it.   We were just there Dec. 08, DD and DW got their share of Florida, they don't want to go again till 2010.  I'll go!



Awesome!  There are many of us that will be there at the same time.  You may want to check out this thread Peeps to meet thread


----------



## Joanna71985

disney_mommy said:


> I will be in WDW for the half next January and am adding 4 days on afterward just for me to play!  It will be my first solo (and my first marathon!) so I am quite nervous.



Which marathon? I am running in the Half, and it is my first-ever marathon too!


----------



## taswira

*Friday, JUNE 26, 2009:* I'm a local WDW passholder and will be solo at *The Garden Grill* (character dining - Mickey, Chip 'n' Dale & Pluto) at *EPCOT* at 5:30 pm, but my res is for 2 adults. If anyone here will be solo at Epcot that day and would like to join me for dinner (separate checks), please send me a private message or post here. Need to know as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Shannon84

Not sure if I have posted my dates on here yet....but I am going down Oct 17 - 24th and will be staying at POP.  Send me a PM if you are going any of the same dates and would like too meet up at all


----------



## disney_mommy

Joanna71985 said:


> Which marathon? I am running in the Half, and it is my first-ever marathon too!



The Walt Disney World Half Marathon in January.  I'm nervous, but excited!   Will you be solo, too?


----------



## Joanna71985

disney_mommy said:


> The Walt Disney World Half Marathon in January.  I'm nervous, but excited!   Will you be solo, too?



Me too! As this is my first-ever marathon, I really hope I don't get swept. And yes, I will be solo.


----------



## disney_mommy

Joanna71985 said:


> Me too! As this is my first-ever marathon, I really hope I don't get swept. And yes, I will be solo.



I have a fear of being swept, too.  Maybe we can meet up and push each other!


----------



## TinkTink78

Sept 4-7.  Part Solo/Part Adults Only Trip with 2 friends who havent been to the "world" since 1980's  !!!!  What was I thinking


----------



## Joanna71985

disney_mommy said:


> I have a fear of being swept, too.  Maybe we can meet up and push each other!



Sounds good!


----------



## popstar7867

HI Everyone!  Second solo trip ever coming up! Last solo trip wasn't on very good circumstances, so hoping this one goes better!  I am a DVC member and I have a slight disney obsession!  I can't always talk a friend or family member to travel with me since I go 3 times a year lol  I'm going September 7-12 to check out Kidani and BLT!  If anyone wants to meet up or grab dinner I'm game


----------



## prophotogal

Hi! This is my 1st post on here and I'm taking My First Solo Trip to WDW Sept 9-15, '09. I'm gonna make it photographic journey of it. I can't wait! I've got my Dining Reservations made already and I'm staying at the All Star Sports.


----------



## Donald is #1

prophotogal said:


> Hi! This is my 1st post on here and I'm taking My First Solo Trip to WDW Sept 9-15, '09. I'm gonna make it photographic journey of it. I can't wait! I've got my Dining Reservations made already and I'm staying at the All Star Sports.



Awesome!  Have a great time!


----------



## spider0215

first time ever at WDW staying at Pop 9/7-9/12. Does anyboday know if we are still suppose to do the lime green ribbon thing to recognize each other.

Sorry had to edit my dates, put in the wrong month, wishful thinking.


----------



## Donald is #1

spider0215 said:


> first time ever at WDW staying at Pop 8/7-8/12. Does anyboday know if we are still suppose to do the lime green ribbon thing to recognize each other.



Yes, people still use Lime Green as a way to identify each other.   However, I have had mixed success with my LGMH.  Last December's trip was awesome wrt to meeting other DISers.  However, I have had other trips when I haven't encountered anyone with Lime Green.


----------



## castle baths

when I haired about it I was very happy that I can see these type of thing that happened.


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Found great fall rates for the Poly, so will be visiting WDW October 4-October 11.  I'm definitely open to connecting with folks who are doing signature dinners at EPCOT, or other group activities!


----------



## mat5

Anyone In MK Sept 23rd? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there, 

Anyone looking to enjoy some rides and maybe have some dinner on Sept 24th? I will be in town for a bussiness meeting, and have a extra day to visit MK
I Will be staying at the Contemporary. My wife and Kids can not go, They are just getting back to school. Anyone looking for company on that day let me know. 
__________________


----------



## honeydiane1953

I too am going solo for the first time in my life.  I will be there Oct.4th--Oct.11th.  I will attend MNSSHP  on tuesday the 6th.  I will be riding on a scooter as I am a large woman.   Please wave if u see me.  I will stay at the Contemporary Towers  mk view.


----------



## DFD

*Yak&Yeti* 

Oct 4 @ 1:30PM ~ available sits  PM if interested


----------



## DVCPro19

and lovin' it!


----------



## Disnut49117

Newbie here.
I've been looking for a site for Disney singles for years and just found this, at last.  As my signature shows, I get to the world quite often, but it is just not as much fun alone.  I am looking for someone (preferably female) who would like to have someone to walk the parks, ride the rides and laugh with, not just laughing  with everyone.  I have an annual pass, so any park, any day would work.  Don't let my age fool you, I'm still a kid.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## flytimefl

Hi,

I have an annual pass, a DVC membership and visit WDW weekly.  Looking for others who like to do anything Disney! Walk, do the rides, eat, Downtown Disney, parades, and visit every part of the world.

Message me!

Susan


----------



## teletubies58

Should have known Katholyn and Karen would come up with this creative idea


----------



## taswira

teletubies58 said:


> Should have known Katholyn and Karen would come up with this creative idea


What idea is that?


----------



## Sawhiskey

I plan on going sometime in Jan-March.. I am looking for people who will want to hang out.. Im 21 male from South Jersey.. Dont worry about age or sex, I have done meets with people in their 70s.. I do prefer the younger crowd tho so hit me up dissers.


----------



## TwistofLemon

I'll be solo January 7 & 8, after i get DS situated in the CP. Will be at POFQ. Would love to meet for a meal. By the way, I'm a 50 yo woman, and WDW is my Happy Place


----------



## allisa

This is a great alternative to a separate board! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## KathyInCitrus

Hello all, I'm a newbie to this thread - usually I'm involved with the DCL threads. I've been going/doing solo at WDW and DCL since 2001. I live in FL so I am an Annual Pass holder, and a DVC owner.
For some reason, many people assume that only couples with kids love the Mouse?!  

I may not post regularly, but I will be lurking. 

BTW, I will be at Epcot (the Swan) Dec 24 - 26. So, we look for lime green, huh? I'll be the one with the book!


----------



## ahoff

Heading down to DW in a few weeks for marathon weekend.  Only doing the half but it will be my longest run so far!


----------



## scotth1224

Hey all I am going to be at the world solo Jan 10th thru the 17th... I am excited...any other solos wanna hook up and hang, hit me up!


----------



## Venusleo1

Hi! I just booked my trip today kind of a last minute impulse decision after watching Samantha Brown's Disney favorites 5 times in the past week. (It's on every day it seems). I'm an annual passholder at Universal and just have never really ventured over to Disney but I thought I'd give it a shot. I havn't been there since grad night 10 years ago. Staying at Pop Century w/ a 3 day park hopper. If any other solo's will be around let me know. Im a 27 year old female but travel solo all the time and get along with all age groups.


----------



## MICKEY88

I will be in Orlando Jan.7th -22nd

51 year old male, that gets along with all ages..

Annual passholder for WDW, Seaworld,and the Kennedy Space center, So I will be dividing my time between the 3 locations..

if anyone is interested in meeting up for a meal or a photo expedition PM me...


----------



## mickeyfan1

Going solo on DCL 3 nights May 13th.   Anyone else?


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

I'll be there solo Jan 23-29th if anyone will be around and is interested in sharing some park time!


----------



## fkj2

If anyone will be at WDW the week of March 21st and wants to meet for dinner or a day at a park, let me know.


----------



## drtigger

Happy birthday to me, I'll be celebrating mine in Disney World in May and I will be alone, but making friends along the way.


----------



## lynn5691

I am going on crusie 10/30/2010 with kids.  I noticed they have a singles lunch during the cruise, has anyone ever attended? Cant wait to go but this is the first time it will be just me and kids.  I also want to go to WDW by myself so I can do all of the things the kids never want to!!!!


----------



## mickeyfan1

drtigger said:


> Happy birthday to me, I'll be celebrating mine in Disney World in May and I will be alone, but making friends along the way.



I'll be celbrating my birthday at Castaway Cay, solo, but not alone.  You won't be alone, you will be surrounded by all those wonderful people!


----------



## maxiesmom

I will be on my first solo trip ever April 6-10.  My days will be spent mostly at DTD, as my nephew will be there with his school orchestra, but I wouldn't mind seeing a friendly face or two.  I even have an ADR for 2 at the California Grill if anyone is interested.


----------



## mickeyfan1

maxiesmom said:


> I will be on my first solo trip ever April 6-10.  My days will be spent mostly at DTD, as my nephew will be there with his school orchestra, but I wouldn't mind seeing a friendly face or two.  I even have an ADR for 2 at the California Grill if anyone is interested.



A few years ago I did California Grill solo, it was heavenly.


----------



## maxiesmom

mickeyfan1 said:


> A few years ago I did California Grill solo, it was heavenly.



Thanks good to know!  I am a bit nervous about fine dining all by my self.  I don't want to do something silly like drink out of a finger bowl, or eat the centerpiece.


----------



## Carmen NC

Thanks for the info on this thread.  I now know I need to go get the lime green Mickey Head paint swatch (hopefully Home Depot still has them) and some lime ribbon to dangle from it. 

On the flying solo note, looks like I will make my first trip March 20-23 and booked my ressie at ASMovies.  Fast weekend but sometimes you just need to get away and driving 8 hours is fine with me.  I am an annual passholder so I am not limited to one park a day.  If it makes a difference I'm in my mid-30's.  If any other solos are going maybe we can gather for dinner.  Send me a PM if there is anyone out there.


----------



## Disnut49117

maxiesmom said:


> I will be on my first solo trip ever April 6-10.  My days will be spent mostly at DTD, as my nephew will be there with his school orchestra, but I wouldn't mind seeing a friendly face or two.  I even have an ADR for 2 at the California Grill if anyone is interested.



maxiemom, your profile says "West Side of the mitten", Does that mean Michigan?
I will be heading down for a few weeks on 4/7/10 and looking for someone to maybe do some of the parks with or whatever.


----------



## maxiesmom

Disnut49117 said:


> maxiemom, your profile says "West Side of the mitten", Does that mean Michigan?
> I will be heading down for a few weeks on 4/7/10 and looking for someone to maybe do some of the parks with or whatever.



Yep, I live about 45 minutes from Lake Michigan.

I would love someone to hang out with for a bit during my trip.  However, my nephew's orchestra still doesn't have a firm itinerary,  so I have no clue where I will be going on what day yet.  It is making me a little crazy!


----------



## memster

I'm seriosly considering Doing my first trip alone in november.  I'm soo excited  Planning a trip just for me and me alone


----------



## RockinDisney

memster said:


> I'm seriosly considering Doing my first trip alone in november.  I'm soo excited  Planning a trip just for me and me alone



CONGRATS, I think you will find it fun, it is nice to do your own thing at your own pace.  And there are always Dis meets if you want some interaction


----------



## jenscourt

Just made reservations for the first weekend in December.    I would love to meet up with others who are solo to spend some time in the parks!


----------



## GaRain

Wow, I haven't been on here in forever....too busy with new job!
Finished booking my solo trip to March!  I will be there March 11-16th - anyone else going to be there?
Need to find my lime green paint chip Mickey!


----------



## RockinDisney

GaRain-I will be in Orlando, for a work convention from March 10th- March 15th, I plan on doing a dinner at DTD one of those nights and I am doing MK or TL on Monday the 15th...trying to see what the weather looks like... Let me know if you want to meet


----------



## GaRain

Sounds good...I am planning on taking the Keys to the Kingdom Tour on Monday morning - so I am open that afternoon!

Lara


----------



## RockinDisney

Awesome and of course you are gonna have to tell me how Keys to the Kingdom goes PM me and we can figure out the detail
Andie


----------



## Disnut49117

maxiesmom said:


> Yep, I live about 45 minutes from Lake Michigan.
> 
> I would love someone to hang out with for a bit during my trip.  However, my nephew's orchestra still doesn't have a firm itinerary,  so I have no clue where I will be going on what day yet.  It is making me a little crazy!



maxiesmom, 
Have you got your plan firmed up yet?
Can you send me a PM so we can set something up?  I only have two posts so I can't send a PM but I can probably reply if you initiate. 
Vacation is getting closer


----------



## Kabuli1

Anyone else going to be there May 7-10?  Solo and looking for park/food/drink buddies.


----------



## cbg1027

I'll be there March 8-12 if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## RockinDisney

cbg1027 said:


> I'll be there March 8-12 if anyone wants to meet up!



Hi 
Ga Rain and I are going to dinner at WC Friday night, 3/12 at 8:00pm for A Dis Meet if you want, you are welcome to join us!!! If you are still in town!


----------



## richmo

It's almost time!  Solo trip starts this Saturday thru the 24th.


----------



## annmorr

I'm trying to work up my courage to take a solo trip the first week in May...Anyone else going to be there then?


----------



## MickeyMaz

I'll be down starting June 22.  Looking to meet up with any other Disney_Nuts for a day in the park or a meal or a couple rides.  It'll break up the solo time while I'm down there.

Ed


----------



## alrightguy

i will be in wdw from may 1st to the 7th first time at disney single solo traveler if anybody wants a park buddy????


----------



## anglovesdisney

mickeyfan1 said:


> A few years ago I did California Grill solo, it was heavenly.



Too bad.  I'll be there soon.


----------



## Supergoofy20p

2nd time to mk and EPCOT 1st time in ak and dhs I will be there June 5th - 12th please respond I have made an itinarery won't mind hanging


----------



## mizg21077

Hi all going to be at WDW July 25th - Aug 2nd looking for some one to hang with maybe share a dinner/drinks break up some of my solo time.


----------



## shrtswt2thpt

I am going to WDW from 12-16 June. Going solo is no real biggie for me, been doing it for a long time.  My worry is eating alone at the nicer restaurants.  Should I bring a book?


----------



## mfortis

Will be there from June 5th until the 11th. The only day that I will able to spend the entire day at a park is Sunday. The other days I only can make it in the evening and night.

Anyone have any suggestions!
Mike


----------



## mjperry

Going July 25-28 staying at the POP anybody going to be there then want to hang out?


----------



## fun fun fun fun fun!

I'm going to be in Orlando from 19th - 28th July and plan to do Disney and Universal during my stay. I would love company at any point - I'm somewhat nervous about doing it alone!


----------



## DFD

fun fun fun fun fun! said:


> I'm going to be in Orlando from 19th - 28th July and plan to do Disney and Universal during my stay. I would love company at any point - I'm somewhat nervous about doing it alone!



woohooo best time to go solo esp'ly with F&W and HP... hmm unless you have done  HP over there in UK...


----------



## fun fun fun fun fun!

DFD said:


> woohooo best time to go solo esp'ly with F&W and HP... hmm unless you have done  HP over there in UK...



I'm being thick I'm sure but what's F&W? and is HP Harry Potter? If so then we don't have a HP attraction in the UK.


----------



## DFD

fun fun fun fun fun! said:


> I'm being thick I'm sure but what's F&W? and is HP Harry Potter? If so then we don't have a HP attraction in the UK.



wrong country  had to get story straight from friend... about a Harry Potter Movie Magic Experience constructed in Australia....


----------



## taswira

_fun fun fun fun fun!_ - _*Epcot's Food & Wine Festival*_ is Oct. 1 to Nov. 14. It won't be happening when you are here this week.


----------



## DFD

taswira said:


> _fun fun fun fun fun!_ - _*Epcot's Food & Wine Festival*_ is Oct. 1 to Nov. 14. It won't be happening when you are here this week.



yikes... another mistake.. I thought funx4 will be in on Oct 18....

I better stop : and dising...


----------



## Disneydude123

I am 38, live in NJ but will be visiting family in the Orlando area in September and I want to visit the parks for a few days. I am flexable on the dates (month & day) but was thinking aound the last week in Septmeber. I am an adult who loves to act like a kid in Disney. I go on every attraction, know alot of backstorys on the attractions and trivia. I can go from opening to close. My dates are open so all I need is another Disneyholic who is ready for some fun. I am fun guy who loves to laugh, and have a great time with an open mind to do anything once.  I guess that's why I am trying this cuz I never did the solo thing before but you only live once.  Its a small world after all....Is'nt it?


----------



## debh028

My first solo trip 9/26[B-day] thru 10/2.  Would love to meet up with someone for a meal or park fun!


----------



## Disneydude123

Well that will be a happy birthday for you. How long are you going for and how many days do you plan on spending in the parks?


----------



## crazylove1610

I was going to go solo the same time, but I changed it to the week before lol. I'm leaving the day you arrive.


----------



## rso101

I am making my first solo trip, from the UK, 16th to 23rd September and would love to meet up with  anyone who's around then.


----------



## taswira

Those solos here looking for company at WDW may have better luck if you tell a little about yourself - at least approximate age (college, middle-aged, senior citizen), gender, your favorite attractions/shows/restaurants, if you like to stroll the parks or prefer highspeed, etc. - maybe even whether or not you smoke. I say this primarily for those who don't have much info in their DIS profile. None of this is _necessary_, but it might prompt more responses, and could save someone from meeting up and then wishing they hadn't - LOL. There are a lot of local Passholders who love meeting people from the DIS and hanging out at WDW, but not everyone has the same interests or style of doing the parks.

_Disneydude123_'s descriptive post is a good example of _"introducing yourself."_


----------



## Disneydude123

Good point Taswira. Let me be the first. I am a 38 year old man who when it comes to Disney acts like a kid. I enjoy traveling, scuba diving, music,and of course the mouse. When it comes to the parks I have probably spent over a couple of hundred days total in them I have been on R N R Coaster 84 times and in fact love the thrill rides but also enjoy the shows too. I can stay from Open until close and challenge the teenagers to keep up with me cuz I have alot of energy. I don't smoke, drink socially love to laugh and just have fun. My parents live in Florida so I plan on visting them in September and then spending a few days in the parks with someone who really appreciates them and the magic that happens there. So with that being said if you are ready to Disney out for a few days respond to this thread. It does not matter where you are from because a dream can be a dream come true with just that spark from me and you-Dreamfinder


----------



## taswira

Now that IS a perfect intro, _Disneydude123!_


----------



## Disneydude123

Thank you!


----------



## huskies90

I am planning a solo trip in November. I have a work conference November 8-10 at the Swan.  I will probably come in early (over the weekend) and/or possibly stay beyond the conference.  About me? I am a recently single, very fun, young and energenic 41 year old male; DVC owner / Annual Passholder who obviously loves Disney.  I am usually pretty fast pace (opening to closing) in the parks but now that I have been so many times, I love just strolling too (hey, i'm easy).  

Also, in case anyone cares, I'll be at the Beach Club August 21-26 and the Hard Rock at USO August 26-29 but I won't be solo; I'll be with my tween and teen daughters.


----------



## Saron

I'm going to be at POP Sept 15-21 and will be going to the Halloween Party on the 18th. 
If you are going to the party please send me a message.


----------



## KC78

huskies90 said:


> I am planning a solo trip in November. I have a work conference November 8-10 at the Swan.  I will probably come in early (over the weekend) and/or possibly stay beyond the conference.  About me? I am a recently single, very fun, young and energenic 41 year old male; DVC owner / Annual Passholder who obviously loves Disney.  I am usually pretty fast pace (opening to closing) in the parks but now that I have been so many times, I love just strolling too (hey, i'm easy).
> 
> Also, in case anyone cares, I'll be at the Beach Club August 21-26 and the Hard Rock at USO August 26-29i but I won't be solo; I'll be with my tween and teen daughters.




I'll be there November 8-16. Won't be solo during the day but at night I think I may be quite bored after everyone's gone off to bed at 8/9 o'clock! Maybe we could meet up? Have a drink at the resort or stroll around DTD???


----------



## richmo

After my family trip next week, I think I'll have to start working on a solo trip for next March...


----------



## huskies90

KC78 said:


> I'll be there November 8-16. Won't be solo during the day but at night I think I may be quite bored after everyone's gone off to bed at 8/9 o'clock! Maybe we could meet up? Have a drink at the resort or stroll around DTD???


Sounds like a great idea...


----------



## debranator

taswira said:


> Those solos here looking for company at WDW may have better luck if you tell a little about yourself - at least approximate age (college, middle-aged, senior citizen), gender, your favorite attractions/shows/restaurants, if you like to stroll the parks or prefer highspeed, etc. - maybe even whether or not you smoke. I say this primarily for those who don't have much info in their DIS profile. None of this is _necessary_, but it might prompt more responses, and could save someone from meeting up and then wishing they hadn't - LOL. There are a lot of local Passholders who love meeting people from the DIS and hanging out at WDW, but not everyone has the same interests or style of doing the parks.
> 
> _Disneydude123_'s descriptive post is a good example of _"introducing yourself."_



Great post...I live here now[just moved from New York...and..I go to the parks about every other day...
I am female..late 40's...I love to pin trade and stroll the parks..and my teens dump me..the second we arrive..so..I am solo
I do smoke....But..that is offset..by my 20% discount..
and would love to meet others..who do not think I am nuts...by going to Disney..so often.


----------



## Disney Daddy et al

Well its been a long time coming but I am finally going to the Kingdom solo this Monday. Not sure what to expect. Recently transferred to Port Orange for work so I am sure this will be one of many upcoming solo adventures. Wish it were Monday. (sigh)


----------



## taswira

Disney Daddy et al said:


> Well its been a long time coming but I am finally going to the Kingdom solo this Monday. Not sure what to expect. Recently transferred to Port Orange for work so I am sure this will be one of many upcoming solo adventures. Wish it were Monday. (sigh)


Hey - Port Orange is where I live (in Spruce Creek Fly-In)! Small world!


----------



## Bets19

You all make me want to book my next trip and I haven't even taken my upcoming trip to the world.  I am looking to do a solo trip in the late winter or early spring.  Any suggestions as to a good time? 
I always enjoy meeting new friends. 

I am from NJ, soon to be 40 yr old female(non smoker) who's love of Disney baffles my family and most of my friends.  I enjoy the thrill rides as well as just strolling through the parks at my leisure (which I don't get to do very often).  I've been to the world many many times but love to find new things to do there.  Outside of Disney I love to read, try new things, walk in NYC or any other interesting place that catches my eye.  And I love to laugh....and talk... probably too much  .... according to certain family members. 

 I know this maybe early to post, but why not...right?


----------



## duckybelle

Bets19 said:


> You all make me want to book my next trip and I haven't even taken my upcoming trip to the world.  I am looking to do a solo trip in the late winter or early spring.  Any suggestions as to a good time?
> I always enjoy meeting new friends.
> 
> I am from NJ, soon to be 40 yr old female(non smoker) who's love of Disney baffles my family and most of my friends.  I enjoy the thrill rides as well as just strolling through the parks at my leisure (which I don't get to do very often).  I've been to the world many many times but love to find new things to do there.  Outside of Disney I love to read, try new things, walk in NYC or any other interesting place that catches my eye.  And I love to laugh....and talk... probably too much  .... according to certain family members.
> 
> I know this maybe early to post, but why not...right?




NEVER too early to post...or think about booking a trip!!

I'll be at the Swan Nov. 4-8th for my first solo trip...then back again with friends in Feb. As far as good times to go, I really like March, but not close to spring break. This will be my first Nov. trip, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Disney Daddy et al

taswira said:


> Hey - Port Orange is where I live (in Spruce Creek Fly-In)! Small world!



Small World and happy to be in it. Countryside Here. On my way back today. I love living here.  Have a great day.


----------



## Tuffcookie

I just booked a 3 night stay (Nov 11-14) at the Swan (solo trip! ).  Youngest DS has started college and won't be able to come with me. 

Whatever will I do???

TC


----------



## Princessclab

Hi!
I am curious how your trip goes.  It sounds very exciting though travel solo has it beneftis and struggles.  Have a great trip!!!  Looking forward to your experiences.


----------



## richmo

Bets19 said:


> You all make me want to book my next trip and I haven't even taken my upcoming trip to the world.  I am looking to do a solo trip in the late winter or early spring.  Any suggestions as to a good time?
> I always enjoy meeting new friends.


I've gone the past few years in the mid-March to mid-April time frame.   I think the only time I'd avoid would be the week leading up to and the week after Easter.  Easter is very late in 2011 - I think April 24, so anytime up to the 15th or so should be fine.  Next year, I think I'm going around the weekend of March 20, because I like to go to a spring training game at WWS while I'm there.  In March you do get the spring break people, so it is a little more crowded than January/February, but I haven't found it to be too bad.


----------



## disney.freak

hey guys, its not set in stone yet, but im planning  my first solo trip to WDW around the 5th oct for two weeks, hopefully staying at a value resort!

would be great to meet up with anyone if any of you will be there  then


----------



## OrlandoSolo

I am excited to say that my travel plans are finalized.  I will be in Orlando from December 5th through the 17th.  I booked a 4 day cruise and will spend the rest of my time in the parks.  A Christmas gift from me to me.  Looking forward to meeting others that will be there.  Whether you are solo or with others no matter if you are up for fun!


----------



## DFD

OrlandoSolo said:


> I am excited to say that my travel plans are finalized.  I will be in Orlando from December 5th through the 17th.  I booked a 4 day cruise and will spend the rest of my time in the parks.  A Christmas gift from me to me.  Looking forward to meeting others that will be there.  Whether you are solo or with others no matter if you are up for fun!



 to the boards.... let the planning begin!!!


----------



## OrlandoSolo

Thank you for the hospitality!


----------



## happybratpack

Hi Everyone

I'm a newly-single person and just booked my first solo trip to the World.  I'll be there December 5-10th at POFQ and wanted to see if anyone was interested in meeting up!  

I'm planning on booking MVMCP soon and MK Dessert party as well.  I'm going to do Aqua Tours again and possibly one of the holiday tours if anyone is interested!  I'll be visiting the various bars of the World as well if anyone is up for a drink!


----------



## happybratpack

If anyone is interested in doing MVMCP on December 5th holler at me!


----------



## DFD

4PM ADR for la hacienda on 10/18   have 5 sits available


----------



## ptted

I have an extra ticket available for the Moet & Chandon Seminar this Friday, October 8th at 6pm and one for the CakeLove Demonstration on Saturday, October 9th at 5pm.  Any other solo traveler want to join?  I payed $10 for each ticket with my season pass (both sessions are now sold out).

About me, I am a single female in my late 20s.  Baltimore native and BIG Disney fan.  Moved to East Orlando from Southern Maryland in late 2007 for work.  Am currently a seasonal passholder, upgrading to an annual pass next month.  Love going to MK and Epcot.  Normally drag my brother along (who lives in Daytona), but don't want to have to depend on him to visit the happiest place on Earth.  Went to MNSSHP the weekend before last and am going again with family on October 29th.


----------



## lisanki11

hi i have a extra ticket for halloween party for oct 19th if anyone is interested please let me know, also looking for some people to hang with just let me know!!!


----------



## lisanki11

i will be there around the 18th of oct


----------



## disney.freak

ok change of plan, i will now be arriving on the 14th Oct, leaving on the 28th Oct, and staying at the POP century resort  yayy!

lisanki11, i would be happy to hang with you round the parks sometime 

DFD, if you have any places, i would join you for the meal , how many people are going at the moment? is it sll solo travellers or people you know?


----------



## DFD

lisanki11 said:


> i will be there around the 18th of oct



if u got nothing better to do... you can find me at EPCOT on the 18th


----------



## lisanki11

hi will be at the world in october really would like to make some new friends! anyone interested please let me know


----------



## lisanki11

disney.freak said:


> ok change of plan, i will now be arriving on the 14th Oct, leaving on the 28th Oct, and staying at the POP century resort  yayy!
> 
> lisanki11, i would be happy to hang with you round the parks sometime
> 
> DFD, if you have any places, i would join you for the meal , how many people are going at the moment? is it sll solo travellers or people you know?



hi i was trying to send you a message but it wouldnt let me, i do have plenty of rezzis if you can try to email me and see is that works thnk


----------



## DFD

disney.freak said:


> ok change of plan, i will now be arriving on the 14th Oct, leaving on the 28th Oct, and staying at the POP century resort  yayy!
> 
> lisanki11, i would be happy to hang with you round the parks sometime
> 
> DFD, if you have any places, i would join you for the meal , how many people are going at the moment? is it sll solo travellers or people you know?



awesome... we are basically overlapping dates.... they are solo ... when we meet well then nobody is solo anymore...

lisanki11... d.f ... are you going to be dising while at WDW... cant PM you yet but when you can PM we can exchange # to be able to find one another... 

are you two doing MNSSHP????


----------



## lisanki11

DFD said:


> awesome... we are basically overlapping dates.... they are solo ... when we meet well then nobody is solo anymore...
> 
> lisanki11... d.f ... are you going to be dising while at WDW... cant PM you yet but when you can PM we can exchange # to be able to find one another...
> 
> are you two doing MNSSHP????



im new at this what is dising?  and yes i will be at mnsshp on the 19th and have a extra ticket if ya know anyone or maybe a kid that needs one


----------



## DFD

lisanki11 said:


> im new at this what is dising?  and yes i will be at mnsshp on the 19th and have a extra ticket if ya know anyone or maybe a kid that needs one



eekkk sorry.. what I meant was if you are going to be on here while on vacation... or have an email just in case you wanna hang out...


----------



## disney.freak

yeh im going to MNSSHP! no idea what date yet, although i have my costume packed  hehe

also going to HHN if anyone else is?

whats the age range of solo'ers goings?

lisanki11 i cant message you either! think its maybe because we are newbies lol


----------



## DFD

disney.freak said:


> yeh im going to MNSSHP! no idea what date yet, although i have my costume packed  hehe
> 
> also going to HHN if anyone else is?
> 
> whats the age range of solo'ers goings?
> 
> lisanki11 i cant message you either! think its maybe because we are newbies lol



 2 more post and you will be able to use private message


----------



## disney.freak

DFD said:


> 2 more post and you will be able to use private message




ooohh i see  yay! lol

im getting excited about my time out in WDW now, but just started getting some nasty tummy pains today  pray it goes down by the time i go!


----------



## Rahel

Going to be in WDW this weekend, but may have to do it solo tomorrow (Friday) if anyone wants company!


----------



## jhopkins213

I'm new here so please forgive me if I say something wrong or am posting in the wrong section. 

I'm a single solo just turned 30 male. Just booked a solo trip to WDW Dec 4th through the 11th Staying at the coronado springs. Kinda of freaking out going by myself. 

If any one wants to meet up that would be cool. I'm a pretty laid back guy.


----------



## CADisneyMom

I'm basically going to be solo on this trip, going with my DD and her BF (who are in their own cabin).  If there's someone who wants to go on the cruise and wants to share a cabin let me know.  I am currently booked in a verandah room.  I would prefer to have a female as a roommate just for safety reasons.  If you're in the same situation like I am where you have to pay as a single and really don't want to pay that much, contact me maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Verstehen

Doing a solo day trip on December 11th.  Still haven't decided which park I'll be at (probably Epcot and HS).  Anyone going and want to meet up?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Im excited!! I just booked my first ever SOLO WDW vacation for April 13-17th 2011!!!  I will be there in less than two weeks for my daughter's 5th birthday, but since we have the AP, and will be with her Dad next spring, I wanted to take some time to enjoy the parks solo.  If anyone else is planning to be around that time and want to meet up, let me know. Not sure where Im staying yet, but in my usual procrastination style, I'm sure I will have it all planned out by around the 10th or 11th of April.


----------



## sequoia

Looks like I'll be doing the Solo thing, first time ever (going Solo...I've been to Disney many times!!).  I'll be in FL Dec 14-20 but I'm not sure when I'll hit the park....thought I would see when others might be there?  Could be fun to meet for a bit!


----------



## elbodans

hi!  i'm officially booked for a four night trip march 2nd (late night, so really the 3rd) through march 6th.  staying at CSR.  mostly doing research for a book i'm writing, but open to meeting up with others and hanging out, particularly later in the evenings (perhaps at a lounge?) i'm married, but as this is a 'work related' trip, the husband is not joining me, as he has to ACTUALLY work!  so i'm not looking for a date.


----------



## richmo

I *think* I'm going March 3-7 - likely staying offsite...but we'll see.


----------



## moto10mom

gonna be solo 17th - 21st January any others?


----------



## linda0201

Woohoo, arriving March 2, in the evening, planning to be in the parks the 3rd and 4th.  First time solo, many times with the kids in the late 90's and until 2003.  Can't wait, specifically wanting to visit Epcot's Garden Festival.


----------



## Julie2009

Hi I'll be solo on the WBTA in September. Then in WDW from September 24th for around 5 days, before returning home to Newcastle in the UK.

I'm not sure where I'll be staying yet possibly Pop Century as it looks like fun. I'm open to any meets that may be going on then 

Julie xox


----------



## MedicGoofy

Hi there, this is my first post, but I have been reading everyone's post about going solo and meeting up with others while in Disney.  I am planning a trip for later in the fall and would love to meet up with some people.  How does this work.  Help me


----------



## debranator

MedicGoofy said:


> Hi there, this is my first post, but I have been reading everyone's post about going solo and meeting up with others while in Disney.  I am planning a trip for later in the fall and would love to meet up with some people.  How does this work.  Help me



That is a good question..
I have no idea..
i posted months ago..
and..no one contacted me..
must be my breath.
I would assume the way that it works is...
If someone is going to be there the same time as you are,
and..you fit their idea..of companionship...
they would pm you.
But..I think you may not be able to pm[private message] anyone..
until you get 10 posts..
so..start posting.


----------



## taswira

debranator said:


> ...I would assume the way that it works is...
> If someone is going to be there the same time as you are,
> and..you fit their idea..of companionship...
> they would pm you.
> But..I think you may not be able to pm[private message] anyone..
> until you get 10 posts..
> so..start posting.


That is correct!

Sometimes the reason for lack of response is because the OP doesn't reveal enough about him/herself. Age is a factor for some, but a way around that is to post a recent photo (not more than a couple of years old) so each person can determine whether they might feel like they are park-hopping with their mother/father or not, and whether that would bother them - lol.

It also helps to give an idea how you like to spend your WDW time - leisurely or fast-paced, thrill rides, shows, parades, reliving your childhood with characters and old favorite attractions, people-watching, counter service or sit-down restaurant service, your favorite park, and even whether or not you smoke. If you are willing, it never hurts to include your occupation and some of your non-Disney interests. There may be less hesitation to hang out with a stranger at WDW if they share common interests in addition to Disney.

You may or may not get lucky enough for the perfect park companion to meet up with you. Sometimes it's just bad timing. So don't get discouraged. I've met a lot of great people through the boards, including my best friend of several years now.


----------



## MedicGoofy

OK, sooo,

I amend my first post

I will try to broaden what I first wrote.  I am a 30 year old woman who LOVES Disney.  I am booking a trip for the fall (rather flexible when I go due to work) and would love to meet some new people who are also solo-ing at Disney!  New friends are always the best.

I love to run around the park and try to do everything....BUT I also like to take my time and savour it as well.  Which is why I can be a blast to be with.  Each time I go is like a new time.  

I'm getting the Disney itch again, and this time it looks like it's just me, which is a first for me.  So, I would LOVE to meet some fellow Disney singles

Thanks


----------



## taswira

Sounds good. After you have 10 posts you should be able to communicate via private message with other DISers.

Also, it may be a good idea to post again a bit closer to your visit, as there are many here (especially local solos) who may be visiting the parks and might like to meet up when you are here, but can't commit this far ahead.


----------



## MedicGoofy

Thanks for your input  Much appreciated!!


----------



## mareeld86

Hi everyone,
My name is Lauren i am from tasmania Australia and Im planning my first solo trip to the USA for Oct, Nov, Dec this year.
I was meant to be going with my ex partner but we broke up so now im going by myself.
I am taking 11 weeks off work and travelling around the US!
Probably have about 3 weeks at wdw and then the cruise as well.
SSSSOOOOO Excited.


----------



## taswira

mareeld86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Lauren i am from tasmania Australia and Im planning my first solo trip to the USA for Oct, Nov, Dec this year.
> I was meant to be going with my ex partner but we broke up so now im going by myself.
> I am taking 11 weeks off work and travelling around the US!
> Probably have about 3 weeks at wdw and then the cruise as well.
> SSSSOOOOO Excited.


Sounds like you have an amazing holiday planned! WDW and touring the US should be awesome! What are the dates of your cruise?


----------



## Donald is #1

mareeld86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Lauren i am from tasmania Australia and Im planning my first solo trip to the USA for Oct, Nov, Dec this year.
> I was meant to be going with my ex partner but we broke up so now im going by myself.
> I am taking 11 weeks off work and travelling around the US!
> Probably have about 3 weeks at wdw and then the cruise as well.
> SSSSOOOOO Excited.



Awesome!  Have an incredible time!


----------



## Disneylover1971

I'm Bill and have never been to WDW solo...but this year (as I will turn 40 along with MK) I am planning on going in December if all goes well.   Maybe sooner but not sure just yet.  I'd rather go on or around my birthday but we'll see.


----------



## Disneylover1971

MedicGoofy said:


> OK, sooo,
> 
> I amend my first post
> 
> I will try to broaden what I first wrote.  I am a 30 year old woman who LOVES Disney.  I am booking a trip for the fall (rather flexible when I go due to work) and would love to meet some new people who are also solo-ing at Disney!  New friends are always the best.
> 
> I love to run around the park and try to do everything....BUT I also like to take my time and savour it as well.  Which is why I can be a blast to be with.  Each time I go is like a new time.
> 
> I'm getting the Disney itch again, and this time it looks like it's just me, which is a first for me.  So, I would LOVE to meet some fellow Disney singles
> 
> Thanks


Hi there...I'm going Solo this year too..well in the pre-planning stages that is


----------



## kellym506

Winter escape--Disney take me away!

Have visited Disney solo and with family and friends 12 times so far. Making next solo visit Feb. 5 - 12, 2011. Would like to share the fun and sunshine (I hope) with other solo travelers. Love the parks (not a huge ride fan but I'm a pro at holding backpacks), love the shows, love the parades, love exploring the hotels. Super Bowl is Feb. 6, hopefully the winner will "go to Disney" the next day. Looking forward to R&R and would like to meet some new folks too. Enjoy your trip--I can't wait for mine.


----------



## distwins

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> Bill,
> Lime green ribbons have been used by The DIS people for years to identify each other.   Wear one if you want to say Hello to other DIS'ers.
> 
> Just a few months ago,  someone on The DIS came up with this really neat idea.
> Go to your nearest Home Depot store,  and go to the area where they sell paint.
> There should be a display for Disney paint.  All the swatches are in the shape of MICKEY heads.  There is a perfect lime green color called "Alien Green". These are perfect to cut out and wear on your shirt.
> 
> I'm going to wear the lime green MICKEY heads  WITH  my lime green ribbon dangling from it.



Thats awesome!! Never knew of this before!! My sis and I are going to WDW in either march or april and will be sure to pick up the swatch before we go!!


----------



## BrizMarc

mareeld86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Lauren i am from tasmania Australia and Im planning my first solo trip to the USA for Oct, Nov, Dec this year.
> I was meant to be going with my ex partner but we broke up so now im going by myself.
> I am taking 11 weeks off work and travelling around the US!
> Probably have about 3 weeks at wdw and then the cruise as well.
> SSSSOOOOO Excited.



Heya Lauren, Im also from Australia (Brisbane, born in Tasmania!) and doing a solo around the states. Im currently working at Big White Ski resort in Canada and finish up here in April and then hit the states for 3 months. My trip sounds kinda like yours but just at a different time. I am doing 10 days at Disneyland and working my way to WDW for 17 days with stops all around the states as I go. I finish up in Canada again and the head back home via a 3 day stop at Hong Kong Disney. We should stay in touch as I might be able to give you some ideas about places I go to and I have a few contacts around the States which always helps when traveling alone. I am excited to be doing this solo as I have always traveled with friends/partner and being single now makes it very liberating just to go where you want when you want (selfish I know but everyone should do it alone once). Im sure your gonna have amazing fun. I wish I could have added a cruise on as well but I will save that for another time. Feel free to pm me if you want.

Catch you, Marc


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone!! Well I finally feel like I've recovered from my December trip to WDW with my 5-year old and right now putting the final touches on my (first ever) Solo trip in March!!!  Im still nailing down the dates but looking at firming it up for March 2nd - 6th.   Im staying onsite but torn between going back to CBR or doing maybe Beach Club or Contemporary.

I don't really know how all of this works (and I did check my breath already...lol), so Im putting it out there if anyone would like to do brunch, dinner, a night out at Downtown Disney, or just share a scream on the Tower of Terror, Im definitely open!! 

Ok... soooo about me.. 38, from Brooklyn NY living in NJ, work as a Tech manager, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES Disney almost to a fault... Im a tall black woman, if that matters and in all the years Ive been, have never done Epcot World Showcase, so I am very much looking forward to experiencing that.  

Anyhoo... reach out if anyone is interested...


----------



## Disneydude123

Hi I am from NJ and love Disney. I am the guy who knows all the lines to each attraction's script and stay from morning until closing. I will be heading down in either late March or April and would love to spend a few days in the park with another Disney lover. Well, I guess we all are if we are here right? I am very open minded for anything, love to laugh and act like a kid but don't worry I know when to be serious. I work hard so I need to play easy so what other way to do it? I am open with my dates and have a yearly passport so I am ready. I hope to hear from you soon so feel free to PM me too.. Have a magical day!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone!! Well I finally feel like I've recovered from my December trip to WDW with my 5-year old and right now putting the final touches on my (first ever) Solo trip in March!!!  Im still nailing down the dates but looking at firming it up for March 2nd - 6th.   Im staying onsite but torn between going back to CBR or doing maybe Beach Club or Contemporary.
> 
> I don't really know how all of this works (and I did check my breath already...lol), so Im putting it out there if anyone would like to do brunch, dinner, a night out at Downtown Disney, or just share a scream on the Tower of Terror, Im definitely open!!
> 
> Ok... soooo about me.. 38, from Brooklyn NY living in NJ, work as a Tech manager, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES Disney almost to a fault... Im a tall black woman, if that matters and in all the years Ive been, have never done Epcot World Showcase, so I am very much looking forward to experiencing that.
> 
> Anyhoo... reach out if anyone is interested...





Disneydude123 said:


> Hi I am from NJ and love Disney. I am the guy who knows all the lines to each attraction's script and stay from morning until closing. I will be heading down in either late March or April and would love to spend a few days in the park with another Disney lover. Well, I guess we all are if we are here right? I am very open minded for anything, love to laugh and act like a kid but don't worry I know when to be serious. I work hard so I need to play easy so what other way to do it? I am open with my dates and have a yearly passport so I am ready. I hope to hear from you soon so feel free to PM me too.. Have a magical day!



Hey Jersey DIS-ers! Hope you both enjoy the parks this year! I have plans to be there first week in May. hope to see you both on the Jersey thread.


----------



## Disneydude123

I can't wait. All I need now is someone to share it with.


----------



## NJDiva

Disneydude123 said:


> I can't wait. All I need now is someone to share it with.



if I were headed down the same time I would hang with you....


----------



## Disneydude123

Maybe I will have to adjust my trip dates....Hugs back at ya!


----------



## NJDiva

Disneydude123 said:


> Maybe I will have to adjust my trip dates....Hugs back at ya!



Well you know how to find me...I'm in your state!


----------



## xerotheory7803

I'm a 24/m from NYC heading for my first solo trip March 15-18, Pop Century. I'm super excited about the prospect of a trip 100% under my control. Anyone else gonna there that time?


----------



## canadian_belle

I'm female, 34.  Planning my first trip without the kids - going the first week of April.  Will be travelling with some friends but staying in separate rooms and have a lot of time to tour the parks on my own.

A little nervous about this prospect, but excited as well!  It will be so different to experience Disney without the kids in tow (what I am used to).

Open to meeting others who will be there solo at the same time.  My favorite spot hands down is Epcot.


----------



## brdlyleon

xerotheory7803 said:


> I'm a 24/m from NYC heading for my first solo trip March 15-18, Pop Century. I'm super excited about the prospect of a trip 100% under my control. Anyone else gonna there that time?



no way!! I'm also going that same week and staying in the same resort!!! haha i'm feeling a meet up? lol


----------



## Disneydude123

Hi I am from NJ and love Disney. I am the guy who knows all the lines to each attraction's script and stay from morning until closing. I will be heading down in either late March or April and would love to spend a few days in the park with another Disney lover. Well, I guess we all are if we are here right? I am very open minded for anything, love to laugh and act like a kid but don't worry I know when to be serious. I work hard so I need to play easy so what other way to do it? I am open with my dates and have a yearly passport so I am ready. I hope to hear from you soon so feel free to PM me too.. Have a magical day!


----------



## Disney Cat

I will be at SSR May 11-17, 2011 -- flying all the way in from Los Angeles -- and booked the trip BEFORE I realized that there are a few D23 events happening during that time.  I booked D23: Destination WDW and the Scavenger Hunt, but at this time, I am solo and can't do the event as a 'one'.

Anyone want to join me for the Scavenger Hunt or...a meal or...?


----------



## Orlando313

Just wanted to interject and let everyone know that there's a group of us here in Central Florida that have meetups at the parks to hang out together. There's typically always someone over there that would hang out with anyone that needs a ride buddy or whatever. We have a facebook group, called Florida Disboarders, check it out if you would like. I love going to Disney & Universal and aside from the other disboarders, I'm usually by myself.


----------



## Disneydude123

That sounds great! How do I find this group of people?


----------



## Orlando313

I'm not sure what the rules are on posting a link for facebook on here, I don't want to get in trouble. If you go to facebook, and try searching Florida Disboarders, you should find it. There are about 30 of us so far in the group.


----------



## DFD

NJDiva said:


> Hey Jersey DIS-ers! Hope you both enjoy the parks this year! I have plans to be there first week in May. hope to see you both on the Jersey thread.



 Joisey thread.. how did I miss this... N'Diva when r u back in WDW???  April ? May? June?

or... Who have dates in APril, May and June


----------



## Disneydude123

Anyone wanna meet up in April for some Disney adventure?


----------



## NJDiva

DFD said:


> Joisey thread.. how did I miss this... N'Diva when r u back in WDW???  April ? May? June?
> 
> or... Who have dates in APril, May and June



hey sweetie...I am flying out there April 30 and I'm at the parks from May 1-6


----------



## melmar136

Any solo travelers going to be at WDW in August and looking to join in on an Illuminations cruise?

We will have one spot left on an Illuminations cruise on Tues 8/23.  It will meet at 7:45 that night and head over to view Illuminations for 9 pm.  The $40 price includes bagged snacks and sodas and a tip for the captain.  PM me if interested!


----------



## AshleyDillo

I'm an almost-local to WDW..heading down on 4/15 to catch a day at the parks before the Easter blockout dates for season passholders begins.  I've never been to the parks alone before--always had a friend with me.  So if anyone wants to meet up, just let me know!


----------



## Disneydude123

I am from New Jersey and visiting in either the end of May or June. I had to switch my dates a couple of times due to work schedule but my exact dates are open. I am a park hopper with an annual passport and want someone to share the experience. If you are going solo please reply or PM me. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Grumpy11

Hi, I've booked a 3 day land and 4 day cruise for the Bahamas April 21 to the 28th. I was wondering if there'll be any other solo Canadians travelling as well on the Dream. Ok, solo people in general too.


----------



## fireangel

Hi, its too bad youll be down there after me...we may have been able to have fun together ill be there 4/27 thru 5/5


----------



## Disneydude123

I still need to schedule my trip. Decisions...uggh!


----------



## fireangel

I have to respond back to you this way...unless you have another option until i hit my required posts...


----------



## GrannyEv

My trip to Disney with one of my grandaughters has been postponed till next year. Was just going to skip Disney this year (GASP) but my brother convinced me to do a solo trip. Something I have wanted to do for a long time.
Going the week of September 26-Oct 1.  Since I know my way around the parks quite well, looking forward to seeing what I want to see and doing what I want to do. 

Hugs
Granny Ev


----------



## Chickkypoo

I'm heading down to Washington for a work conference in Mid-June, and am thinking of catching a cheap flight from there down to Orlando and using up some vacation days (as well as getting some extra use out of my annual pass!). 

I had a blast on my last solo trip and met some fabulous people from this board and would love to do it again! I'm most likely looking at June 18 - 22nd. Will anyone else be at the world during that time?


----------



## Chickkypoo

Dates are set - June 18 - 22nd.

Now to figure out where I'm staying...


----------



## Bets19

GrannyEv said:


> My trip to Disney with one of my grandaughters has been postponed till next year. Was just going to skip Disney this year (GASP) but my brother convinced me to do a solo trip. Something I have wanted to do for a long time.
> Going the week of September 26-Oct 1.  Since I know my way around the parks quite well, looking forward to seeing what I want to see and doing what I want to do.
> 
> Hugs
> Granny Ev




I'll be down 2 weeks after you doing the same thing... enjoying things my own way.  Wishing you a great time.


----------



## blueeyedbelle

Hi, 

Been a bit of a lurker on the boards for a bit, and now that I'm finally looking at the chance to go to Disney World, I thought I'd register  

Wonderin' if anyone will be in the World around June or July and would like to show a newbie some of the ropes. (I don't have my dates settled yet). I'm a little nervous at attempting my first trip by myself, but none of my friends are into Disney (I went to Disneyland once as a child and loved it, I hope it holds that same magic as an adult!)

Looking forward to chatting to others on the board!


----------



## richmo

blueeyedbelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been a bit of a lurker on the boards for a bit, and now that I'm finally looking at the chance to go to Disney World, I thought I'd register
> 
> Wonderin' if anyone will be in the World around June or July and would like to show a newbie some of the ropes. (I don't have my dates settled yet). I'm a little nervous at attempting my first trip by myself, but none of my friends are into Disney (I went to Disneyland once as a child and loved it, I hope it holds that same magic as an adult!)
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to others on the board!



First of all, welcome!

So you've never been to WDW and only have a childhood memory of Disneyland for comparison?  Wow, you're going to lose your mind...but in a very good way, of course!

June and July are busy times, but you'll still have a great trip. Just plan your days without overdoing it and it'll be a blast!


----------



## blueeyedbelle

richmo said:


> First of all, welcome!
> 
> So you've never been to WDW and only have a childhood memory of Disneyland for comparison?  Wow, you're going to lose your mind...but in a very good way, of course!
> 
> June and July are busy times, but you'll still have a great trip. Just plan your days without overdoing it and it'll be a blast!



Thanks for the advice! A little nervous about being solo, but I know I'll have a blast!


----------



## slider44641

hi everyone!  just joined, first trip may 9th-18th with 2 teenage girls, will have some dad solo time if anyone is around!   staying at pop


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

blueeyedbelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been a bit of a lurker on the boards for a bit, and now that I'm finally looking at the chance to go to Disney World, I thought I'd register
> 
> Wonderin' if anyone will be in the World around June or July and would like to show a newbie some of the ropes. (I don't have my dates settled yet). I'm a little nervous at attempting my first trip by myself, but none of my friends are into Disney (I went to Disneyland once as a child and loved it, I hope it holds that same magic as an adult!)
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to others on the board!




Hey everyone,
I am 26 y/o and from the great state of Texas which really means that I am just super friendly  I am headed to WDW June 3-8 for my first ever solo trip. I have been there twice before but due to some recent events I find myself going by myself.

If anyone is going to be there the same time as me I would love to meet up and hang out.

One my by priorities is star wars weekends and then after that just some good old relaxing. If there are any other star wars fans or people that just want to hang out with a very smiley fun person let me know.

Teresa


----------



## disneyrunner79

I'm traveling solo to WDW in about a day for five nights...I'll be arriving on the 26th and staying until the 1st of July. Will anyone else be around??

Oh I'm a 31 year old runner and disney fan by the way 

Teresa - icecoldpenguin - how was Star Wars weekend? I love Star Wars and wanted to know if you enjoyed the new Star Tours?? Also did your post work out? Did you meet anyone??


----------



## DFD

blueeyedbelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been a bit of a lurker on the boards for a bit, and now that I'm finally looking at the chance to go to Disney World, I thought I'd register
> 
> Wonderin' if anyone will be in the World around June or July and would like to show a newbie some of the ropes. (I don't have my dates settled yet). I'm a little nervous at attempting my first trip by myself, but none of my friends are into Disney (I went to Disneyland once as a child and loved it, I hope it holds that same magic as an adult!)
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to others on the board!



hows the planning coming along?!?!


----------



## bassinette

Hello everyone!

I am 25 years old, it is my very first post on a board and I hope I am doing it right! I have been reading on the DIS for a few months but my english is not so good and I was a little bit shy to write something. I planned a disney vacation with my boyfriend for july 15-23 but we broke up enexpectedly very recently. It was our first trip to Disney and now I think I am going solo but I am a little bit scared to do so. I am happy to see that a lot of people are going solo and loving it. Everyone here seems so friendly, I hope it will be the same in Disney, even if my english is not so good and it is sometimes hard to communicate. I wanted to do a solo trip near home sometime, but I never dreamt about doing one so far from home for the first time. Well, never know what life holds for us, I guess. I am sure this trip is going to help me think about some other things than my rupture, and being a child at heart, I am very looking forward to it

Thanks again to everyone who posted how much fun they had on their solo trip. It is a great comfort for me!


----------



## richmo

bassinette said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am 25 years old, it is my very first post on a board and I hope I am doing it right! I have been reading on the DIS for a few months but my english is not so good and I was a little bit shy to write something. I planned a disney vacation with my boyfriend for july 15-23 but we broke up enexpectedly very recently. It was our first trip to Disney and now I think I am going solo but I am a little bit scared to do so. I am happy to see that a lot of people are going solo and loving it. Everyone here seems so friendly, I hope it will be the same in Disney, even if my english is not so good and it is sometimes hard to communicate. I wanted to do a solo trip near home sometime, but I never dreamt about doing one so far from home for the first time. Well, never know what life holds for us, I guess. I am sure this trip is going to help me think about some other things than my rupture, and being a child at heart, I am very looking forward to it
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who posted how much fun they had on their solo trip. It is a great comfort for me!



First, welcome!

Second, your English is quite good!  Your written communication is at least as good as a lot of what we see here.  Please don't be afraid to post.

Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you and your boyfriend.  A trip to Disney won't erase all that, but I can pretty much guarantee you will enjoy it.  I would encourage you to continue with your plans, if at all possible.  If everything is paid for, would it be possible to substitute someone else (a friend or relative) in place of your ex-boyfriend?  It should not be a problem with admission tickets, since they have not been used yet, but you would need to change flight information, since the airlines are very strict about that.  If you do bring someone else along, if you are staying at a Disney resort, you should also notify them, so they can switch names.

You will hear all different languages spoken at Disney.  Of course, English is dominant, followed by Spanish.  I would guess French would be third.  If you go to Magic Kingdom first, you may first want to go to City Hall, which will be on your left as you enter the gates.  There, you will be able to pick up a French language map and there will likely be a French speaking Guest Relations cast member that can help you with any questions you may have.

Mid-July is considerably hotter than you are used to in Quebec.  Just be prepared for that and drink a lot of water.  Also keep in mind many afternoons there will be thunderstorms.

Again, welcome...and enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## scak

Hey guys... I'm the reporter from South Florida who has been posting around looking for Disney fans to talk to. I'm also planning to make a couple trips up to Orlando over the next month. 

I'd like to try and meet up with some DISers there, people who have done it many times before and know the parks like the back of their hand. Does anyone know of meets being planned for August? Do you have tips on how I could proceed? My own last Disney experience is from 14 years ago (mostly Epcot), so I'm going to be in for a big shock to the system as well.

Not looking for any "type" of person to meet up with in particular. Just hugely dedicated fans who can show me a little of the personal side of the DIS community.

_ANY _suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## ckphila

Hi everyone I am a disney solo traveler last time I went to disney for 3 days then went on a disney cruise alone! It was great had a lot of fun, that was a few years ago am now going at the end of Sept with my sister and her family, can't wait.  we aren't staying in disney though. We are driving down.


----------



## chisley

I am excited to find this site.  I have taken 5 disney cruises solo.  It is good to know that I found a place to meet other solo travellers on the cruises.  Any solo travellers going to Hawaii????


----------



## DisneyDancin7

So excited to be living in FL now! I can be a solo whenever I want! haha...anyone going Labor Day weekend?


----------



## kellicb

Hey there.....fellow huge Disney World fan here. I never even thought about going solo until recently. I have been very lucky and have always found someone to go with in the past few years, though. I'm contemplating on getting an annual pass even though I live in St. Louis. I will have to see if I feel it's worth it for me.

Question....does there ever seem to be good last minute deals for Disney? I think, if I ever booked a solo trip, it might be more of a quick planned trip for a long weekend or something and having a great deal attached would probably be what spurs me. LOL 

Anyway, I'm heading to Disney in November with my cousin and her two sons. My cousin hasn't been since the very early 90s and her sons have never been and it's all we talk about when we're together. They're so excited and so am I.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

kellicb said:


> Hey there.....fellow huge Disney World fan here. I never even thought about going solo until recently. I have been very lucky and have always found someone to go with in the past few years, though. I'm contemplating on getting an annual pass even though I live in St. Louis. I will have to see if I feel it's worth it for me.
> 
> Question....does there ever seem to be good last minute deals for Disney? I think, if I ever booked a solo trip, it might be more of a quick planned trip for a long weekend or something and having a great deal attached would probably be what spurs me. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I'm heading to Disney in November with my cousin and her two sons. My cousin hasn't been since the very early 90s and her sons have never been and it's all we talk about when we're together. They're so excited and so am I.




I'm from the St. Louis area!!! I went to school at SLU. Anyway, I'm an annual pass holder now just because I'm going to school in FL, but my parents got one too and they still live near St. Louis. So I would say that if you plan on going to Disney at least a couple of times in the year it is so worth it! My family and I had never gotten annual passes before even though we go to Disney almost every year. But now that they have them, I don't think they'll ever go without them! You'll start to see all the opportunities you have to go. For example, when they moved me down here, they bought them and went to Disney. Then, one of my mom's friends wanted her and my dad to go with her and her husband in October, and because they have the passes, they decided to go because they can! And then they are going again in May with the whole family. And I'm sure they'll add other times in there as well. What I'm saying is, having the annual pass definitely gives you some more freedom on when to go or if you have any friends that want to go and want you to go with them 

Nice to meet someone else from the area!


----------



## kellicb

DisneyDancin7 said:


> I'm from the St. Louis area!!! I went to school at SLU. Anyway, I'm an annual pass holder now just because I'm going to school in FL, but my parents got one too and they still live near St. Louis. So I would say that if you plan on going to Disney at least a couple of times in the year it is so worth it! My family and I had never gotten annual passes before even though we go to Disney almost every year. But now that they have them, I don't think they'll ever go without them! You'll start to see all the opportunities you have to go. For example, when they moved me down here, they bought them and went to Disney. Then, one of my mom's friends wanted her and my dad to go with her and her husband in October, and because they have the passes, they decided to go because they can! And then they are going again in May with the whole family. And I'm sure they'll add other times in there as well. What I'm saying is, having the annual pass definitely gives you some more freedom on when to go or if you have any friends that want to go and want you to go with them
> 
> Nice to meet someone else from the area!




So, I have to ask....what high school did you go to? LOL Just kidding. It is nice to meet someone else from the area. There's such a huge part of me that wants to move to Florida but I have too much family here.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

kellicb said:


> So, I have to ask....what high school did you go to? LOL Just kidding. It is nice to meet someone else from the area. There's such a huge part of me that wants to move to Florida but I have too much family here.



haha, I actually went to high school in southern Illinois...I know how you feel. I've always wanted to do something different and move here but never could do it because I love my family so much. That is why I went to SLU so I'd be close to home. But then one day I just decided that it is a once in a lifetime kind of opportunity to move away and live on your own for a while. So I did it and it's been amazing so far! Plus, I know that I'll be moving back to the area for work, so it's really just a temporary move until I graduate lol


----------



## DummbGiRL

I need to figure out this lime green ribbon / mickey head thing... I'm excited!  Even though I'm new... at least I know! Maybe it will start a conversation on my solo trip


----------



## DisneyCeliac

I am probably going on Labor Day Monday, for the afternoon at MK.  I LOVE living so close to WDW!


----------



## DisneyBenny

Hey im looking at planning a trip from Dec 10 to the 16th, going solo. was wondering if there was anyone else who would be interested in going as well, can go halfs on room and ticket if needed


----------



## indychristine

Hello fellow Disney fans!  I am very happy to find this thread! I suddenly decided to do a solo trip. 2 weeks ago I just decided to do it and picked the week of Sept 17th. Staying for 5 nights at WL.

I have been to WDW many times and DLR many...many times. But I have never been solo and as a matter of fact I have never traveled alone...period!

Even though I have been many times, I find that I am pretty apprehensive about this trip! 
So...I am glad to find this thread so that I can read about all of the people that go to the world solo! 

Thank you!


----------



## hotblooded

indychristine said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans!  I am very happy to find this thread! I suddenly decided to do a solo trip. 2 weeks ago I just decided to do it and picked the week of Sept 17th. Staying for 5 nights at WL.
> 
> I have been to WDW many times and DLR many...many times. But I have never been solo and as a matter of fact I have never traveled alone...period!
> 
> Even though I have been many times, I find that I am pretty apprehensive about this trip!
> So...I am glad to find this thread so that I can read about all of the people that go to the world solo!
> 
> Thank you!



Have a great time, Christine! You're almost there.


----------



## courtneydisney

I'm heading down there a few days before my family to get some serious commando Disney in!  If anyone wants to meet up on the night of the 22nd, 23-25, send me a text on my Google voice number: 415-DISNEY2. (I love that I got that number!)

Courtney


----------



## disneyworld4life

Hello everyone. I just posted my profile above. I have a Disney World vacation for 2 scheduled in February. I was going with my gf, but we have recently broken up. I was going to cancel, but am now thinking of going myself, or trying to find someone else to go with. Hopefully it won't be too hard to find someone who wants a free vacation.


----------



## bleukarma

Hello everyone! I recently got a pass to Disney and since I live so close I can pretty much go any weekend day. But, none of my friends are Disney people so I guess I will learn how this Solo Disney thing works. I hope to meet some of you over there at some point!


----------



## snitchesandmice

Love, love, love my solo Disney trips. I'm planning on one this weekend and knocking as much as I can out in one day as it'll be my last chance until May.


----------



## donkortajr

In September, Linda, my wife and best friend, of almost 20 years passed away. She was only 40 yrs old. This was after a short 4 month battle with cancer but a long summer of doctor visits and multiple week or longer hospital stays for her. I spent the days in the hospital with her and the nights alone in our room. Even when she was home she spent most of the time on a couch in our family room downstairs. Thank God I have 4 wonderful children ages 12-18. We had our last trip to Disney World only 3 months before she got sick. One last fond memory. On another trip in October 2008, we had a serious discussion and decided it was time to buy a DVC membership. I am so glad we did now.

I am considering a short 3-4 day trip towards the end of winter or early spring for just me without the kids. I just need a few days of me and an ECV scooting around without the pressures of single fatherhood for a few days. I am a romantic at heart and love the notion that so many people like the idea of finding their prince or princess at the World. Wish Upon A Star everyone!

I'm in the Chicago western suburbs if anyone would like to touch base or chat sometime.
-don


----------



## EvoldicA

I will be at MK today (12/13/11) for MVMCP.  I'd love to have someone else to go on rides with.  Feel free to send me a PM if you will be at the park 

I do prefer someone close to my age. (32)  

Have a magical day,
Bill


----------



## Jett456

I am going on my first solo.  So excited but also a little apprehensive.  What if I get bored? Ha Ha.   Seriously I have traveled before alone.  I have done concert road trips alone.  Yes, I am a groupie.  That is another story but sometimes I feel like there is no one to share the moment with when you are alone.  It is still fun but different when there is someone with you.  But I have learned that if you don't have someone to go with its is better to go alone than not at all.


----------



## Bastia

Hello , in March it's my 3em travel in solo in WDW , if you atre at WDW , i enjoyed to see you , i'am French , and i like WDW


----------



## torsforce

I will be there in one week!!! First solo WDW trip. Ill be offsite near DTD for 7 nights! ( Jan 21-28)


----------



## DPrice7184

Hello everyone!  I recently booked a trip in a little over a week from now (Jan. 28-31) and couldnt be more excited!  I usually go to WDW every year, but unfortunatly wasnt able to go last year so I decided to do a quick solo trip to start off 2012 right!  This will be my first solo trip, so I am excited to have this new experience, but hope I will enjoy just as much as going with other people.  Is anyone else going to be down around this time?  Would love to take in some attractions, a bite to eat, or have a drink with fellow DIS'ers and Disney lovers!  Oh, and I am a 27 year old male, it that matters.


----------



## flbmcman

Hi All,

Looks like I am able to work out a solo trip for the above dates.

Staying in Ft. Wilderness, it 35' Travel Trailer.

Anyone else going to be there???


----------



## courtneydisney

I bought a Premier pass last July, and so far has managed only 1 trip to WDW. I'm thinking of a solo trip at the end of March, just to get one more WDW trip in before the summer. Anyone have experience with weather/crowds around that time?

One of the best things about solo Disney: I can change plans at a moment's notice, and go wherever the magic leads me!


----------



## katt789

DPrice7184 said:


> Is anyone else going to be down around this time?  Would love to take in some attractions, a bite to eat, or have a drink with fellow



I'll be there Jan 29-Feb 1st!! First solo trip too!

I'm also looking for a meet up somewhere along the way?! If anyone else is interested? My tentative plans are looking like:
29th: arrival, head straight to MK for eve EMH
30: AK/DHS
31: MK's ropedrop, then wherever really!

Let me know!


----------



## farmboy

First trip down to wdw solo,newly single. Looking forward to a vacation possibly meeting new friends!


----------



## DPrice7184

Wow Katt,  sounds like you have the same park plan that I do!  If you want someone to tackle some rides with I'd be happy to meet up!


----------



## pdxf15cc

Hey All, I'm a single guy, 27, looking to see if there will be any other singles, preferably my age or younger who is planning a trip to WDW around late March/April. I'm planning to visit and would love to make new friends and spend time with new people during my visit.


----------



## DFD

anybody planning for Feb. 29th.. we still have 3 seats for Tony's at 11:30AM


----------



## Corrine 1973

Bastia said:


> Hello , in March it's my 3em travel in solo in WDW , if you atre at WDW , i enjoyed to see you , i'am French , and i like WDW



Going on first solo trip from March 7-11th if any one want to do a ride or two.


----------



## snitchesandmice

I'll be up there on the 17th in the evening and on the 19th. I'm making a quick weekend trip for Mardi Gras with friends at USF and I'll likely hit up disney solo.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Anyone going to be there tomorrow. I need a break so I'm gonna head up there


----------



## ECfan

I'm looking for someone to meet up at Disney World Resort and hang out for a few days sharing fun times in the parks.  I am a 35 y/o man. 
I have always wanted to stay at the Polynesian and am also interested in Swan and Dolphin.

My favorite park is EPCOT.

I would like to get to know you prior to meeting, as I bet you would like the same.

If someone can tell me how to upload a picture on my profile or in a message I'll add one.

Thanks!

I hope this works!

Brian


----------



## richmo

courtneydisney said:


> I bought a Premier pass last July, and so far has managed only 1 trip to WDW. I'm thinking of a solo trip at the end of March, just to get one more WDW trip in before the summer. Anyone have experience with weather/crowds around that time?
> 
> One of the best things about solo Disney: I can change plans at a moment's notice, and go wherever the magic leads me!



I'll be going about a week before you.  The March/April weather is really good; it often gets into the low 80's but without the humidity you get in summer and fall.  It can rain, and you can get thunderstorms, but you don't have to count on them like in the summer.  It also can get cool at night and early morning. 

As far as crowds, there will be spring breakers there, and there's usually some kind of school sports/cheerleading event adding to the crowds, but, unless you're dealing with the week before or after Easter, its quite manageable.  I guess some of the Easter people will be coming in about the time you leave, so it might pick up a bit then. ...Have fun!


----------



## taswira

If anyone here is contemplating booking a Disney cruise as a solo traveler, please check out *this thread* here on the Dis.

We are hoping to get as many solos (traveling solo, not necessarily "single") on this cruise as possible. So if you've been hesitant to sail solo but would like to try it, you wouldn't be "all alone" on this one! Join us!


----------



## katefl

Hi all, 
I'm new to the boards but have been a Disney fan forever. I recently acquired a seasonal pass and live in the Orlando area and am always looking for people to go with! LMK if you're interested!


----------



## snitchesandmice

katefl said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the boards but have been a Disney fan forever. I recently acquired a seasonal pass and live in the Orlando area and am always looking for people to go with! LMK if you're interested!



I'm a couple of hours south and do a lot of solo trips!


----------



## richmo

Less than a month to go...solo trip March 17th-21.!


----------



## katefl

snitchesandmice said:


> I'm a couple of hours south and do a lot of solo trips!



LMK if you ever want company! Also I'm originally from Bradenton


----------



## kagdg815

March 18th-22nd...So excited! I'm a huge Disney fan, my husband not so much - so, I'm taking the opportunity to experience the wonder of WDW on my own terms. I'm new here - does anyone know of any meets that are going on?


----------



## Bevy gee

Heading down March 19-21... Going to celebrate my 50th. Looking for advice about downtown Disney nightlife. I'm staying at Pop Century and if anyone is going to be there ...look for the blond birthday girlie!


----------



## emmaat32

pdxf15cc said:


> Hey All, I'm a single guy, 27, looking to see if there will be any other singles, preferably my age or younger who is planning a trip to WDW around late March/April. I'm planning to visit and would love to make new friends and spend time with new people during my visit.


you'll have a great time im off to disney land solo then too!


----------



## aly0430

I just got back from my 1st 6 day solo trip to the World.  It was one of the best things I've ever done.  I did have a friend join me over the weekend I was there but the rest of the time I was flying solo.  

I wish I had seen this thread before I left because it would have been nice to have met up w/ another solo traveler for a cocktail or a meal.  

I highly recommend solo trips for those who want to do them.  WDW gives you a very safe, friendly environment to travel in, and the Photopass makes it so easy to have you pic taken in various places around the World.


----------



## aly0430

Take advantage of Petals Pool Bar at POP!!!!


----------



## richmo

aly0430 said:


> I just got back from my 1st 6 day solo trip to the World.  It was one of the best things I've ever done.  I did have a friend join me over the weekend I was there but the rest of the time I was flying solo.
> 
> I wish I had seen this thread before I left because it would have been nice to have met up w/ another solo traveler for a cocktail or a meal.
> 
> I highly recommend solo trips for those who want to do them.  WDW gives you a very safe, friendly environment to travel in, and the Photopass makes it so easy to have you pic taken in various places around the World.



Glad you had a good time! (...16 days to go, not that I'm counting)


----------



## aly0430

richmo said:


> Glad you had a good time! (...16 days to go, not that I'm counting)


Thanks!  I'm sure my coworkers are happy the trip is over because I started the daily countdown @ 90 days!  Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## Skip H

Hi All, 

I will be in Orlando solo prompted by a work trip the last week of March. 

I used to go to DL quite a bit when I was younger and I have been to WDW a handful of times. I have not been to either for about 8 years so I am looking forward to it !

I am a non-smoker, light drinker ( one or two are plenty for me) 
laid back non drama type of guy. I am upbeat and positive and like to explore and have fun.   Open to other down to earth types of any race, age, gender. 

I am thinking of doing the Universal VIP tour on the 18th and then checking out WDW the 19th - 24th pretty much non stop. From the 25th on it would be evenings only until the 31st and I am free again. 

I am open to meet up and do a few rides, have a drink, or share a meal. 

I tend to like to eat at the bar when I am solo if you know of a list of 
Disney bars to eat at let me know. 

Best, 

Skip


----------



## look1angel

I'm headed to WDW 6-10 through 6-14.  I have friends staying at the campground that I'll meet up with at some point for 1 or 2 days but will pretty much be on my own.  

When I was in WDW back in Oct with family & friends (we stayed in the AKL GV) I managed to do DHS a few hours by myself & only draw back for me was not sharing the laughter & excitment after coming off a ride.  Other than that going solo doesn't seem so bad. 

Hope to meet some of you there


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

I'll be flying Solo in Disney World from 20th September till 4th October. If anyone fancys a meet that would be awesome. 

I've signed up for TOT 10 Mile run on 28/29th Sep. Is anyone else doing this? I'm hoping to do it in 1.5 hours but so far my trainings not going as frequently as planned. I ran 5ks in 24 mins on Monday but was supposed to be doing 7ks and i ran out of steam walked 1 kilometer before running the last. 10 Miles is 16ks so i'd better get my runners on!!!

If anyone fancys meeting for a meal or some rides that would be great. 

I like a glass or 2 of wine but i'm not a big drinker. I'm 32 year old English girl whos lived in OZ for 10 years. I'm VERY extrovert, loves having FUN and talking. I'm using this trip as an Escapism after being seperated for 18 months I filed for Divorce this week. My soon to be ex husband and his partner are having the kids while I come out. My babies arent missing out on too much though as I took them to Hong Kong and Paris Disneylands for 4 nights onsite at each in December. (I would bring them for sure If i had someone else to watch them while I did the TOT run and money grew on trees)


----------



## DawnOfANewEra1982

Hello All, I don't know why I never checked out these forums for other Solo or Disney "Go-ers."  I tried responding to KateFl post, but I have to have 10 posts....  So I'll post here instead (perhaps you all can message me.)  I have an annual pass and do head over to Disney a couple of times a month. I'm 45 mins east and it's an easy drive over.  Looking to meet people that would like to meet up and ride the rides, watch the shows, walk the walk.  The flower and garden exhibit just opened at Epcot, and am planning to head over tomorrow.


----------



## D73

Skip H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be in Orlando solo prompted by a work trip the last week of March.
> 
> I used to go to DL quite a bit when I was younger and I have been to WDW a handful of times. I have not been to either for about 8 years so I am looking forward to it !
> 
> I am a non-smoker, light drinker ( one or two are plenty for me)
> laid back non drama type of guy. I am upbeat and positive and like to explore and have fun.   Open to other down to earth types of any race, age, gender.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the Universal VIP tour on the 18th and then checking out WDW the 19th - 24th pretty much non stop. From the 25th on it would be evenings only until the 31st and I am free again.
> 
> I am open to meet up and do a few rides, have a drink, or share a meal.
> 
> I tend to like to eat at the bar when I am solo if you know of a list of
> Disney bars to eat at let me know.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Skip



I am arriving on 31 March for one night before sailing on the Dream.  Have a table, Category 1, for the 9 30 PM Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue Dinner Show. Love this show and happy to have you along if you like.

Christopher


----------



## D73

Double post


----------



## sakura

Hi,

I know it's kinda far off but I will be down there 10/10 - 10/23 if you want to meet up that would be fun. Also if you wanted to go to Ohana that would be fun too. I really really want to go but don't want to go by myself (I've never been).

Lanita


----------



## richmo

Wow, down to 6 days!  I'll be there Saturday (17th) thru Wednesday. 

The weather's looking great down there; hope it holds!


----------



## Skip H

Hi  Christopher, 

You must be very excited for your cruise !
The show sounds great on the 31st 
How can I buy a ticket?  Or are you selling an extra one?  
Count me in. 

Skip


----------



## TemplarProphet

I'll be in the Walt Disney World area this Wednesday til Sunday. I'm always looking for new Disney fanatic friends.


----------



## D73

Skip H said:


> Hi  Christopher,
> 
> You must be very excited for your cruise !
> The show sounds great on the 31st
> How can I buy a ticket?  Or are you selling an extra one?
> Count me in.
> 
> Skip



I don't have an extra ticket so you will need to purchase from Disney. Looking at the reservations system online, there are still Category 1 seats available so you could purchase it out right and then we could request that the 2 reservations be combined.  I will call Disney reservations and ask them what they suggest and then will send you a Private Message here on the DIS with details that they give me.

Will be great to share the table and a few laughs.  The show is really awesome.

Christopher


----------



## Skip H

Hey , 

I got my ticket.  The show will be new to me.  I am looking forward to it and meeting you as well

-Skip




D73 said:


> I don't have an extra ticket so you will need to purchase from Disney. Looking at the reservations system online, there are still Category 1 seats available so you could purchase it out right and then we could request that the 2 reservations be combined.  I will call Disney reservations and ask them what they suggest and then will send you a Private Message here on the DIS with details that they give me.
> 
> Will be great to share the table and a few laughs.  The show is really awesome.
> 
> Christopher


----------



## ScottFL82

I will be at WDW May 17th-20th let me know if anyome will be there during that time. Would love to meet up with a fellow Disney fanatic...


----------



## Dervis

I'm making my way to Disney World now!
I'll be there from April 14 to the 24th. If anyone will be there around the same time and would like to meet a fellow Dis'er, let me know! I'd love to meet up!


----------



## carverebain

I'll be in WDW from December 1st to the 8th or 9th. I can't wait to get there. I'll post my PTR once I get over the 10 post minimum so I can post pics.


----------



## brad3004

I'm a 39yo aussie staying in the downtown Disney area until Thursday. Drop me a pm if you want to meet up and tour the parks.


----------



## barbaraf

hi everybody!

I am a 28year old girl from Belgium and i will be staying at the all stars movies resort from may1-7 
Let me know if there is anybody out there interested in having drinks and touring the parks!!


----------



## 1stwebe

Hello fellow DIS'ers
I'm 40 newly single guy and will be at WDW May 18-20
If anyone would like to say hi while there, would love to make some new friends


----------



## TampaRobert

My daughter (7) and I will be sailing on the Dream from June 15-20th. We would love to find other single travelers on the cruise.


----------



## EvoldicA

I will be staying at the All Star Music hotel from 4/30-5/2.  I haven't really come up with a plan other the probably hitting up DHS on my arrival date.  If you'd like to meet up send me a PM 

~Bill


----------



## tinkerbella16

Another Solo here!! Taking my first solo trip to WDW September 23-28!! I'll be staying in a Royal Room at Riverside!! Huge Disney fan.. been going to WDW since I was 6. I'm 26 years old from NJ and I just want to have a relaxing trip and do things at slow pace and take it all in. Anyone going at that time that would wanna meet for a meal or rides?


----------



## Nayrb

Hey there, just checking in to see if there are any other solo travellers doing the run on Sept 29.  
I am going solo for the trip and staying at POR.

Bryan


----------



## joemendolia

Hey fellow travelers! I will beheaded to WDW from August 19-25 for a whole week of alone time. I only live in Tampa, so some friends may come for the day, but mainly its me.
Anyone else traveling? I'm planning on staying in Poly.

I really enjoy meeting new people and am planning on seeing the sights outside the parks as well: Cirque du Soleil, Water craft rentals, etc.

Also going with friends June 3 for gay days at epcot


----------



## MinnieNMel

Greetings!
I'll be @ WDW June 16 - 23 and This will be my first (partially) solo trip to WDW. I am recently divorced and always went w/ my husband. BUT just because he is no longer in the picture doesn't mean I have to miss out on the magic. 
I must admit I AM a little nervous but I've been several times so I feel confident to travel the World on my own. My Dsister and family will be around so i won't completely be alone, but I'll be spending a good chunk of the vacation by myself. Any have suggestions on things to do as a single traveler? or  helpful hints in general?
If you're traveling to the World during June 16 - 23 & want to meet up, just let me know!


----------



## meggiebyte

I'll be there May 20-24.  Hanging out at Bay Lake Tower and going on living with the Land about 200 times in a row.


----------



## vegasdaisy

Anyone going to Disney this weekend? My travel buddies all fell through but I paid for the room already so I am going.  Friday at Disney and Saturday at Universal.


----------



## goldstar97

I am going solo on the DCL in May 2013...anyone else going?


----------



## Dutchdennis

After a lot of dubbing i decided to go alone for a trip from europe to Florida to visit Walt Disney World again for a third time. The first time i went with family and the second time i went with some friends. This time ( 28 sept till 8 okt) i will go alone. Really nervous about it, but i think it will be again the time of my life. If there are some people also going in this period, just let me know by PM. Maybe we can meet up for a daytrip to the parks.


----------



## aurora61

I am thinking of my first solo visit in October


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

This is the best message thread ever!! I live an hour from Disney and had an annual pass last year and only went 4 times because nobody ever wanted to go with me! Now I want to solo a ABD...unless I can find another person to go with cause it will save me 2,500.00.


----------



## Flynn_Rider

SnowhiteHeather said:


> This is the best message thread ever!! I live an hour from Disney and had an annual pass last year and only went 4 times because nobody ever wanted to go with me! Now I want to solo a ABD...unless I can find another person to go with cause it will save me 2,500.00.



Which ABD? I've always wanted to do the Behind the Magic tour.


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

Flynn_Rider said:


> Which ABD? I've always wanted to do the Behind the Magic tour.



Ireland or Scotland...i've never been out of the country and it seems fitting to go big.


----------



## Chropistopy

SnowhiteHeather said:


> This is the best message thread ever!! I live an hour from Disney and had an annual pass last year and only went 4 times because nobody ever wanted to go with me! Now I want to solo a ABD...unless I can find another person to go with cause it will save me 2,500.00.



You should check out some of the DIS exclusive ABD trips.  They're not going to Scotland this year/next year...but are doing Backstage Magic, Spirit of America, and Germany.  The trips always have a great group of DISers.


----------



## mich723

I'm looking at going to Disney from August 24th to the 28th. Will anyone else be around at this time? If so, it'd be great to meet up and do the rides. Even grab a bite to eat if anyone's interested.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

My grown-up girls only just turned into this grown-up girl only thanks to some new job orientations for the friend that was coming with me.  I am meeting up with local friends, but other than that, I'm just wandering around WDW.  I'll be at ASM the night of August 11 (first time staying in a value, so I plan to hang out there and take lots of pictures!), then moving to the Dolphin for three nights (only because of the teacher discount...I think it's hideous!), then my last three nights will be at BC.  So excited!!


----------



## DisneyDancin7

is anyone here now?!


----------



## CreativeDreamer

Looking for othe solo travelers August 9 and 10.


----------



## superdisneydork

Hey, this seems like a cool idea.

I'll be in the world 9/11 to 9/15, first solo trip, anyone else going around that time?


----------



## mayprincess2003

I'll have just missed you.  I'll be there 9/3 to 9/9 for my 2nd solo trip.


----------



## katefl

superdisneydork said:


> Hey, this seems like a cool idea.
> 
> I'll be in the world 9/11 to 9/15, first solo trip, anyone else going around that time?



I'll be down there that weekend as well. No set plans really as of yet, just will def be there!


----------



## superdisneydork

katefl said:


> I'll be down there that weekend as well. No set plans really as of yet, just will def be there!



Hey there, I was starting to think I had picked some kind of haunted week that nobody else would _ever_ go on! 

Maybe we'll cross paths eh?


----------



## minnieme24

I am doing my first solo cruise on Sept 16th California Coast, anyone else cruising that week? I have been to WDW solo a few times and loved it, but for some reason I am a little nervous about the cruise...


----------



## Wolf65

Hi Mich723,
I am in Orlando at the moment,in the Lake Buena Vista area but moving to I-drive tomorrow (so no internet until i check in later in the day). I am going to discovery cove on the 25th and still have seaworld and Aquatica to visit before the 29th(so much to do and so little time!).I have been to animal Park and Hollywood studios and the 2 disney waterparks so far (feet sore and a blister to prove it )
I am up for meeting for Epcot or Magic Kingdom or both.I have enjoyed the parks I have visited,but it would be nice to share the fun .
I am female .If you are interested and want to know more about me just let me know .  I haven`t posted so it wont let me PM (been reading but not writing)
If you already have plans ,have a great time


----------



## LocalTourist

Gonna head out to the parks this weekend 9-1-12, no plans but leaning towards Animal Kingdom then head to Epcot and MK later in the day.  If anyone wants to hang out or ride a few rides or just chat n chill let me know


----------



## aurora61

I will be making a "semi-solo" visit from Oct 27 to Nov 2, 2012.  I will have some family/friends going at same time but I'm also wanting to explore and do the things I want to do instead of worrying about others all the time.  If any others will be there at the same time, let me know and I'd be happy to meet up1


----------



## 714guy4u

I'm going September 19 to 25. This is my 3 rd solo trip. I'm staying at All Stars Sports with the table service dinning plan. Looking at the Dinning reservations now. I don't really plan parks I just take the first bus that comes. I want to  see all the shows and parades I've missed. Festival of the lion king is my fav.


----------



## KylaSedai

Headed down for a solo trip Oct 14-19th.  Will be attending the Halloween Party on the 18th.  Would love to meet up!


----------



## DorZL

Hi All,

Since none of my friends have the sense to fly 12 hours for a theme park , I'll be going solo on my 2nd time ever in both DWD and America (1st time was to attend the 2009 inauguration).
I'll be staying at the Yacht Club 9/23-10/1. I'm a 29 years old guy from Israel with passion for music, food, drinking, America in general, and general good times. My English is good enough to avoid most pitfalls.
So if you feel like you might enjoy hanging around/eating/drinking with me, I'd be THRILLED to meet new people. On my 3 last days I'll probably be hanging mainly around the Food Festival. I also plan some excursions to general Orlando.


----------



## 714guy4u

I'll be there 9/15 to  9/25 lts meet up and hit the parks 







DorZL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since none of my friends have the sense to fly 12 hours for a theme park , I'll be going solo on my 2nd time ever in both DWD and America (1st time was to attend the 2009 inauguration).
> I'll be staying at the Yacht Club 9/23-10/1. I'm a 29 years old guy from Israel with passion for music, food, drinking, America in general, and general good times. My English is good enough to avoid most pitfalls.
> So if you feel like you might enjoy hanging around/eating/drinking with me, I'd be THRILLED to meet new people. On my 3 last days I'll probably be hanging mainly around the Food Festival. I also plan some excursions to general Orlando.


----------



## xstormtrooper

DorZL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since none of my friends have the sense to fly 12 hours for a theme park , I'll be going solo on my 2nd time ever in both DWD and America (1st time was to attend the 2009 inauguration).
> I'll be staying at the Yacht Club 9/23-10/1. I'm a 29 years old guy from Israel with passion for music, food, drinking, America in general, and general good times. My English is good enough to avoid most pitfalls.
> So if you feel like you might enjoy hanging around/eating/drinking with me, I'd be THRILLED to meet new people. On my 3 last days I'll probably be hanging mainly around the Food Festival. I also plan some excursions to general Orlando.



I'm going to Disney the 25th if you want to hang out!


----------



## MADnNOLA

I will be in the parks arriving 10/10 leaving 10/14!  I love meeting new people!

Matt


----------



## CLOUD1701

I'll be in Orlando March 3 through the 16th.  Heading down south for the Flower and Garden show.  Currently planning on hitting Universal and Sea World or possibly Busch Gardens.  If anyone is interested in meeting up lmk.  Also have some restaurants reserved...Be Our Guest, Le Cellier and the Hoop De Do.  (since I got one definite maybe I have 2 seats reserved at each).

Only 5 months, 7 days to go until I'm officially on vacation!


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

I'll be staying at the Pop Century from October 10-16. Would love to have someone to watch the parades/fireworks with and take in Food and Wine. I'm a 24 year old single female.


----------



## IrishAngel03

I'll be at Movies Novemer 29-December 8. It'll be my second time to WDW, but my first going alone... I have a friend that's a Cast Member, but she'll more than likely be working most of the time I'm there.


----------



## Dave McCullough

The first is my annual Disney Birthday - the usual friends I meet up with wont be there this time or if they are will only be there one day. Planning on doing Mickey's Christmas on the 6th, Extra Magic Hours at Epcot on the 7th, Animal Kindgdom on the 8th, Extra Magic Hours at MGM on the 9th, 10th (my birthday) I havent decided yet and the 11th I am available most of the day before I head to the coast. I will be mixing on property staying in a Downtown Disney hotel during this trip and will advise when I have made the final arrangements (my usual birthday at the Dolphin for the extra magic hours at EPCOT is sold out so I will be making other arrangements). I am also available for day trips to Disney the rest of that first of 2 vacations there from December 2 through December 14 (I will be renewing my annual pass when I arrive - the current on of course expires on the 2nd) as I will be staying only an hour drive away and I am a Disney Junkee.

And since I will be back in Florida for New Years I am thinking of giving it a try (plus I want a new years eve pin - damn my friends who got me pin collecting). Ill have the lime green thingee on as well my long hair will be sometimes ponytailed, sometimes not. Again, I will also be available for day trips from Dec 27-Jan 10 for the same reason as above.


----------



## cathie13

minnieme24 said:


> I am doing my first solo cruise on Sept 16th California Coast, anyone else cruising that week? I have been to WDW solo a few times and loved it, but for some reason I am a little nervous about the cruise...



Hi
Just read your note.  I wanted to cruise from Galveston, but felt the same about doing it solo.  Did you enjoy your solo cruise?  I am going with another family member in December, hoping to get the nerve to go alone in March.  Interested in how you feel about cruising solo. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## katt789

Hey friends!!! I'll be down Nov 24-28th travelling solo! Headed to:
24: mk after arrival
25: dhs
26: ak & wherever
27: mk & mvmcp
28: depart

Let me know if you'll be in the area, id love to meet up!!


----------



## blondejrsygrl

Im thinking of coming down next Fall for the food & wine festival and/or early Christmas and I'm looking for a roomie who'd want to stay in either POFQ or maybe even the Poly or Cont Tower.  Anyone interested?


----------



## antonr10

I will be doing WDW in a day (if humanly possible) on the Tuesday 14 November. My friends think I'm crazy to come all this way but i need a change from EuroDisney  as WDW is much larger. Never done it on my own. Does anyone have the best one day plan? If anyone wants to meet up for a beer or whetever on the day then let me know. I'm a 43 male... this is my annual treat to myself. 

Richard


----------



## DisneyDork1969

katt789 said:


> Hey friends!!! I'll be down Nov 24-28th travelling solo! Headed to:
> 24: mk after arrival
> 25: dhs
> 26: ak & wherever
> 27: mk & mvmcp
> 28: depart
> 
> Let me know if you'll be in the area, id love to meet up!!



I'm also attending MK & MVMCP on 11/27th...YEAH!!!...let's meet up...!!!


----------



## jennyjones78

I am planning a cruise on May 2, 2013 and i was wondering if there are and activities for the single people??


----------



## jnoble82

Planning a solo trip to the world in Dec of 2013!  I want to experience all the holiday magic that Disney has to offer.  I'll likely even book a meal for the Candlelight Processional just so I know I can see it.  I can't wait!


----------



## AuroraRora

I'm going down either mid/end of April 2013, or the first weekish of May. I'd been planning for April since the start but having looked over the crowd calendars again, I'm thinking May might be a bit better.

I'd love to meet up with any DIS-ers that will be there at the same time - especially for a nice dinner  I'm ok with traveling alone, but I think being solo is going to hold me back from doing TS dining. I just can't picture myself sitting somewhere fancy by myself yet.


----------



## satsuke

I'm headed down 12/27 - 1/1, staying at Art of Animation (in the little mermaid section).

12/27 - arrive
12/28 MK and Fort Wilderness campfire
12/29 Epcot
12/30 MGM & AK
12/31 Start in MK - end with NYE as Epcot becomes an open air techno / dance party
1/1 MK and go home.

Only plans otherwise are spend some time at the monorail resorts and AKL.

Only thing left for the trip is (hopefully) find someone to share a room with that likes going to the parks and all things Disney too.


----------



## antonr10

ok well i did it - one day at WDW and two at the rival park with the name that rhymes with toon-iniversal.

Day at WDW went like this:

Free shuttle from Hotel to Epcot

Didnt make Soarin, (big queue for this) Spaceship Earth
Mission: SPACE x 2 (no queues)
Test Track was closed 

Boat to Hollywood Studios

Tower of Terror
Aerosmith Rollercoaster (EuroD one is better IMO)
Star Tours (this one is much better than at EuroD)

Bus to AK

Expedition Everest (this was probably the best ride of the day)
Kali River rapids (this was quite tame)

Bus to monorial - to MK
SPace Mountain (one at EuroD is better IMO)

Shuttle to Epcot  
the world showcase

Very good - no issues/ worries as a single traveller at all. Disney staff are courteous and helpful and there are many other solos there (met with one on site). 

R


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

I'll be back in the World...March 6-12.
I'd love to meet some other solo travellers, that love Disney as much as I do
and make some new Disney pals.


----------



## happybratpack

Hi everyone....

I'll be solo at WDW from Monday evening, April 8th till Wednesday afternoon, April 10th.  Would love to meet up for meals, attractions, tours, etc if anyone is interested!  Staying at Riverside.  


ETA - Posted on the Sea World board but adding here! 

I'm going to be at POR w/ my sisters in April, they are leaving a couple days before me so I'll be solo.  I am contemplating going to Discovery Cove on Tuesday, April 9th and while I don't mind doing solo thought it might be fun if anyone else was interested.  I'm not doing the Dolphins, just going to spend the day snorkeling and enjoying the other stuff.  (I've never been)

My plan was to take a car service that day (Tiffany probably) since I'm not renting so $80 rt. 

Anyhoo...if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## imtheonlyone

Going by myself for the first time.  Staying at all star.  It will be different without the two usual university students in tow.  I'm interested to see what a 50 yr old goes on by himself


----------



## NonScents

imtheonlyone said:


> Going by myself for the first time. Staying at all star. It will be different without the two usual university students in tow. I'm interested to see what a 50 yr old goes on by himself


 
This 54-year-old rides Rock-n-Rollercoaster 3 times in a row when she is solo; I highly recommend it!


----------



## LivNLaf

I'll be staying at the Holiday Inn not far from WDW. I'd love to meet other solo travelers! I'm visiting from Canada


----------



## richmo

NonScents said:


> This 54-year-old rides Rock-n-Rollercoaster 3 times in a row when she is solo; I highly recommend it!



Well, this 54 year old isn't much into coasters, but when I'm solo, I've been known to do a mini-Test Track single rider marathon... (Repeat Big Thunder Mtn rides when its quiet is fun too)


----------



## NonScents

richmo said:


> Well, this 54 year old isn't much into coasters, but when I'm solo, I've been known to do a mini-Test Track single rider marathon... (Repeat Big Thunder Mtn rides when its quiet is fun too)


 
Just 2 weekends ago got the chance to visit the newly redesigned Test Track and it is great! Being able to design a car is fun, then competing against the others in your vehicle in performance, economy, etc. is a bonus. They did a great job with it, IMHO.

Last weekend had a short visit to DHS, only 1 ride on the RnR but as exhilarating as ever. BTW, I don't like coasters either, but somehow the RnR is different.


----------



## Skip H

Hi I will be solo 3/6 - 3/18 I would love a rope drop pal mostly for MK Any day 3/7 - 3/10 but could meet in the park later in the day as well. 
Have to work 3/11-3/15  but I could do dinner or parks at or after 6pm then . 

I went solo last year and had fun but the lines and rides would be more fun with a buddy... I got bitten by the Disney bug so I can't wait to go back!

A meal would be cool too.. I am open to any Disney / DTD spot.

I met a guy from the Dis board last year for Hoop Dee Doo and it was a blast. 

I'm 42, down to earth guy, and I enjoy low drama / nice people of all shapes sizes and ages.


----------



## joetodd

I'll be hopping around the parks for more than a week. I'm single, solo, 48 yo male. LOVE Disney parks. Cannot wait to get there. Open to meeting other like minded souls


----------



## Hk331

Hi! This will be my first solo vacation! I haven't quite got all the details down yet, but plan on going for about a week sometime this coming November


----------



## CLOUD1701

Heading to WDW from PA March 3rd thru 14th.   I've been going to Disney about every other year since 1976.  

Also - I have reservations for:

Le Cellier Steakhouse
Date: Wednesday, 3/6/2013
Time: 4:00pm (Dinner) 
Party Size: 2 Guests 

Be Our Guest Restaurant
Date: Thursday, 3/7/2013
Time: 4:00pm (Dinner) 
Party Size: 4 Guests 

I have not modified the number of guests yet.  Would anyone be interested in either? or both?

Brenda - Asst. Registrar from PA


----------



## jba2

@Cloud1701,
I'm not arriving until March 10th.  Let me know if you're planning any other meals.  You can PM me.


----------



## roxysmum123

Hi all

Will be solo the last week of March, exact dates are TBD based on how friendly Southwest airlines is feeling.    Very last minute trip, need to escape reality for a bit.

28yrold female from the Toronto area.  Send me a PM if you'd be interested in getting together.

Cheers!


----------



## jba2

I'll be at Disney March 10-16 for first solo trip.  Would like to meet some disers for touring parks or meals.  Please PM me.

Sorry I'll miss you roxysmom.


----------



## emelee1053

imtheonlyone said:


> Going by myself for the first time.  Staying at all star.  It will be different without the two usual university students in tow.  I'm interested to see what a 50 yr old goes on by himself



Are you doing a trip report or anything? Would love to hear how your adventure went.


----------



## wdwfanma

44 year old male here. I'm going to be solo at the world from April 14-18. I'm staying at an All Star.  I've been numerous times solo and with friends and family.  It would be cool to meet up with some other solo Disney fans.


----------



## Tammy296

Single female, 40, going solo April 11 - 17. Not an originally planned trip by myself but my friend backed out at the last minute.... not sure where I'm stay yet but it'll be at a cheap resort (value) because splitting the stay at the Beach Club I couldn't do on my own obviously.... 

Anyone else going alone about this time? PM me....


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I'll actually be at WDW April 8 - 20 but already have plans with other friends for some of the days.

There are a few days I'll be solo and it would be great to meet for a meal if other solos would be around at that time.

Would anyone like to meet for dinner at Garden Grill in Epcot, Saturday, April 13?

Or, lunch at Sci Fi Dine In at DHS on Tuesday, April 16?

Or, dinner at Brown Derby at DHS on Tuesday, April 16?

Or, dinner at Kouzzina on the Boardwalk on Wednesday, April 17?

Evening at Jellyrolls on Wednesday, April 17?

Lunch at San Angel Inn in Epcot on Thursday, April 18?

Dinner at Biergarten in Epcot on Thursday, April 18?

We would need to plan this within the next couple of weeks or so, because during my trip, I won't have internet access.  If anyone would like to meet, please feel free to post here, or send me a PM.

Hope to see you real soon!


----------



## 4dizzynuts

I feel like I'm doing the SOLO trip by myself even though my dd12 willl be there w/ me! We're actually going to celebrate my 40th bday & would love for other solo(s) there to join us! We'll supply the cake & you just show up!

Also, we originally made adr's to some nice & hard to get restaurants for 4 ppl, but 2 can't come this week as planned! Therefore, before canceling the adr's, we thought we'd enjoy meeting new ppl so why not see if someone would like to meet us there!
1. chef mickey's
2. le cellier
just to name a couple!


----------



## rocknroll

Delete


----------



## GundamVader

Greetings! First time poster here but the forums helped my friends and I out back in January when we visited to find some info for food.

25 y/o male from sunny so cal.
I will be solo traveling from about June 4-7, staying at the Holiday Inn by Downtown Disney. If anyone else is traveling solo and wants to meet up, interested in meeting up in the parks for a bit or even Downtown Disney.


----------



## Dani C

Female - 37/38

Solo at POR July 24-29.  Anyone planning to be in the world during that time?


----------



## Flynn_Rider

Going solo May 1st thru the 6th. Let me know if you want to hang with a cool 30 yo male who's staying at Sports. Will be in the studios on the 4th and Epcot on the 5th for sure. No other plans. If someone has reservations for Be Our Guests and wants to add me, I'd be your best friend!


----------



## DuffGT06

Headed to MNSSHP solo on October 22!


----------



## TinkTink78

DuffGT06 said:


> Headed to MNSSHP solo on October 22!



A bunch of us are planning on Oct 22 too, not solos but adults


----------



## DuffGT06

TinkTink78 said:


> A bunch of us are planning on Oct 22 too, not solos but adults



Please keep me in the loop!


----------



## TinkTink78

DuffGT06 said:


> Please keep me in the loop!



Sure!!!


----------



## autoracepr989

Gonna kinda be solo May 19-24 & am staying at POP. DMom & DSis are gonna be around but I'm not planned into any activities with them that I know of. Pretty flexible with what park I'm at when for this trip.  Anyone up for meeting up for anything?


----------



## IrisBabel

GundamVader said:


> Greetings! First time poster here but the forums helped my friends and I out back in January when we visited to find some info for food.
> 
> 25 y/o male from sunny so cal.
> I will be solo traveling from about June 4-7, staying at the Holiday Inn by Downtown Disney. If anyone else is traveling solo and wants to meet up, interested in meeting up in the parks for a bit or even Downtown Disney.



Hi!

I will be in Orlando around the same dates. It will be my first time in the US and I'm dying to go see Disney World.
Maybe you can tell me a little more about yourself and we can meet up? I'd love to see DW with someone who can show me around and is as passionate about Disney as I am.

I'm a  26 yr old Dutch Girl, living in Amsterdam and I've always been a Disney fan. I've spend about 2 weeks in total in Disney Paris and now I'm more then ready for the real deal.
I'm outgoing, spontaneous and easy going. I just want to have a good time and enjoy the rides and adventures of Disney World. Expect me to smile like a kid once I'm there, cause this has been my dream since I was 5 

If anyone else will be around between 1-14 of June and willing to meet up, let me know


----------



## DuffGT06

IrisBabel said:


> Hi!
> I've spend about 2 weeks in total in Disney Paris and now I'm more then ready for the real deal.



You're in for a great trip! Just be prepared that WDW is ENORMOUS compared to DL Paris. You'll be exhausted but fulfilled every day.


----------



## IrisBabel

Thanks 

words can not describe how excited I am! I feel like Disney World is bigger than the Netherlands. LOL.
My friend joked that there was no difference, until I showed him the size difference on the map. I feel like I'm gonna be in heaven!


----------



## DuffGT06

IrisBabel said:


> Thanks
> 
> words can not describe how excited I am! I feel like Disney World is bigger than the Netherlands. LOL.
> My friend joked that there was no difference, until I showed him the size difference on the map. I feel like I'm gonna be in heaven!



What are you going to do first?!


----------



## IrisBabel

DuffGT06 said:


> What are you going to do first?!



Cry! And skip jump and laugh. All at the same time most likely.
And then... I have no idea yet!
Should I go in a certain order?
Also, I want to upload an avatar but I'm soooo confused where to do so. Anyone who can help me with that? (totally off topic, I know)


----------



## DuffGT06

IrisBabel said:


> Should I go in a certain order?



Oh gosh, I don't know! Maybe MK first since it's the most "Disney" of all the parks? I usually like to either start or end my trip there.


----------



## GundamVader

IrisBabel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will be in Orlando around the same dates. It will be my first time in the US and I'm dying to go see Disney World.
> Maybe you can tell me a little more about yourself and we can meet up? I'd love to see DW with someone who can show me around and is as passionate about Disney as I am.
> 
> I'm a  26 yr old Dutch Girl, living in Amsterdam and I've always been a Disney fan. I've spend about 2 weeks in total in Disney Paris and now I'm more then ready for the real deal.
> I'm outgoing, spontaneous and easy going. I just want to have a good time and enjoy the rides and adventures of Disney World. Expect me to smile like a kid once I'm there, cause this has been my dream since I was 5
> 
> If anyone else will be around between 1-14 of June and willing to meet up, let me know



Greetings!
Well I'm a 25 y/o male living near Orange County, California, only about 30 minutes from Disneyland over here. Right now my pass covers both the Florida and California Parks.
I'll be traveling before I head to the parks for a business trip, helping a company out with their booth at a Hair Show the weekend before then staying till the 7 just to enjoy myself at WDW. 
This will be my third time in my life there, most recently in January when I went with a couple friends. My first time was when I was around 7, and a lot of changes since then but for the better 
That's so cool you got to go to the Paris Disneyland! I've seen models and paintings of it and some of their plans for the Alice in Wonderland gardens and really want to go there someday now.
Myself, I've been a Disney Fan growing up always enjoying the thrills and stories they're able to tell within each ride and even in the queues going into the ride.
Overall I'm pretty easy going, love to have fun and definitely always on the go, like to always be doing something but enjoy just taking a step back and enjoying the sights as well.
I'm always down for meeting new people and sharing Disney experiences. Open to meeting up and getting a group together if anyone else is around at this time as well


----------



## IrisBabel

DuffGT06 said:


> Oh gosh, I don't know! Maybe MK first since it's the most "Disney" of all the parks? I usually like to either start or end my trip there.



Do you have any advise on the other parks as well? I've got 2 weeks in Orlando and want to see Sea World as well, and maybe Universal? 

MK first is probably the plan, I think.

@Gundamvader;

For me Orlando is awesome, Paris is just random and normal since it's the closest to home. Lol.


----------



## DuffGT06

IrisBabel said:


> Do you have any advise on the other parks as well? I've got 2 weeks in Orlando and want to see Sea World as well, and maybe Universal?
> 
> MK first is probably the plan, I think.
> 
> @Gundamvader;
> 
> For me Orlando is awesome, Paris is just random and normal since it's the closest to home. Lol.



Unfortunately I can't be of much help for Seaworld or Universal ; I'm really only a Disney "expert". I think there are some boards on here for that though!


----------



## pixielizzie

last minute solo trip! Any one else???


----------



## sticks7107

24 y/o male May 16th-19th WDW

My boss just informed me that as a reward for all of the overtime I've put in over the past few months I will have four vacation days next week.  I'm thinking I really need to "get out of dodge" to relieve stress but none of my usual travel companions can bolt on such short notice.

Anyone interested in helping me not have a solo trip?


----------



## GundamVader

IrisBabel said:


> Do you have any advise on the other parks as well? I've got 2 weeks in Orlando and want to see Sea World as well, and maybe Universal?
> 
> MK first is probably the plan, I think.
> 
> @Gundamvader;
> 
> For me Orlando is awesome, Paris is just random and normal since it's the closest to home. Lol.



lol nice. Orlando was pretty fun, got to see Universal Orlando when I was here in January to see the Harry Potter land, that was pretty cool, I'm sure you'll have fun!


----------



## IrisBabel

Disney is getting closer and closer and Im starting to get really freaking excited!
My first set date will be the 2nd of June and I have decided to start with Magic Kingdom, as its the park I want to see the most and I also did some online research and read that this park will be less busy on Sundays.
So, anyone who wants to start making plans for meeting up that day, or parts of the day, or maybe for lunch or whatever?
I will try to be there as early as possible!


----------



## GundamVader

Getting much closer now.
I arrive in Orlando May 31, but the 1 through the third are work days so only have the evenings free, and not sure how far our hotel is even from downtown Disney and all. 
However June 4 through 7 are completely my own, but fly back on the 7th.
Will be park hopping  through out but planning on starting mornings off on Magic Kingdom for the 4th and ending the 6th with Hollywood Studios, though might pop back into Hollywood Studios before my flight on the 7th one last time


----------



## GundamVader

Currently didn't really have any plans on restaurants or anything to check out, the one I wanted to do was already filled up but at Epcot planning on doing that Living with the Land walk through experience.
If anyone has any food places they can recommend to check out at MGK, Epcot or Hollywood Studios I'd be open. Preferably places without requiring a super advanced reservation


----------



## Sir William

IrisBabel said:


> Disney is getting closer and closer and Im starting to get really freaking excited!
> My first set date will be the 2nd of June and I have decided to start with Magic Kingdom, as its the park I want to see the most and I also did some online research and read that this park will be less busy on Sundays.
> So, anyone who wants to start making plans for meeting up that day, or parts of the day, or maybe for lunch or whatever?
> I will try to be there as early as possible!



Star Wars Weekend will be at Hollywood Studios that weekend as well, so if you like the films you may want to spend some time there.

I arrive on the 7th and plan to spend the 8th at HS and then do MK on the 9th.


----------



## IrisBabel

Thanks for the advice! I'm aware of Star Wars weekend, but am not a big Star Wars fan TBH. I'm hoping MK will maybe be a little less crowded cause most people will go to the Studio's.
Also, when I go see another park before MK, I'll probably only be longing for MK most of the day so I better get that part over with.


----------



## Sir William

IrisBabel said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm aware of Star Wars weekend, but am not a big Star Wars fan TBH. I'm hoping MK will maybe be a little less crowded cause most people will go to the Studio's.
> Also, when I go see another park before MK, I'll probably only be longing for MK most of the day so I better get that part over with.



Sounds like a good plan.  HS and MK are my favorites and I expect to spend most of my time there.


----------



## key2ursoul

CLOUD1701 said:


> Heading to WDW from PA March 3rd thru 14th.   I've been going to Disney about every other year since 1976.
> 
> Also - I have reservations for:
> 
> Le Cellier Steakhouse
> Date: Wednesday, 3/6/2013
> Time: 4:00pm (Dinner)
> Party Size: 2 Guests
> 
> Be Our Guest Restaurant
> Date: Thursday, 3/7/2013
> Time: 4:00pm (Dinner)
> Party Size: 4 Guests
> 
> I have not modified the number of guests yet.  Would anyone be interested in either? or both?
> 
> Brenda - Asst. Registrar from PA



Missed this year's trip, but will be there Feb 21 -24, 2014? Maybe meet up for your 2014 adventure? lol


----------



## key2ursoul

I've been to Disney World 5 times before (3 of those for Run Disney events), but this will be my first time going solo. I will be there from Feb 21 - 24, 2014, and would love to meet up with some fellow Mickey fans. Anyone else going there at that time?


----------



## GundamVader

and fly out tomorrow for beginning of trip to Orlando, then solo vacation 

still down for meetups if anyone is traveling in the area. will be at MK on the 4th, Epcot on the 5th (with a behind the seeds tour in the afternoon followed by lunch at teppan edo) then hollywood studios on the 6th, may also drop by on the 7th to try and catch some of the star wars weekend before flying back


----------



## Yuri445

I am doing a runDisney event on October 5 and looking to see if someone is also going to be doing the 5k as well? Looking for someone to run with. It will be my second time in Disney World and I'm very excited.


----------



## bellaally

Yuri445 said:


> I am doing a runDisney event on October 5 and looking to see if someone is also going to be doing the 5k as well? Looking for someone to run with. It will be my second time in Disney World and I'm very excited.



Hey I will be running in both the 5k and the ten miler later on in the evening. My cousin is trying to join me but might not happen what's your pace. On the 5 k I want to take more pics and enjoy the characters. It's my first run Disney event and I am super excited too!


----------



## Suzyq007

Hello fellow Disney fans! 

Planning first solo trip 9/28 - 10/4. Friend backed out so all on my own.  Anyone else who will be there during that time want to meet up for dinner or a drink? I have dining reservations made for the whole week but very flexible with my schedule. Any advice for the first time solo trip?


----------



## Mikeypro

Suzyq007 said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans!
> 
> Planning first solo trip 9/28 - 10/4. Friend backed out so all on my own.  Anyone else who will be there during that time want to meet up for dinner or a drink? I have dining reservations made for the whole week but very flexible with my schedule. Any advice for the first time solo trip?



My advice is to plan everything to the minute.  Parks, lunchs, events, etc.  Then you can feel extra giddy when you break the plan for no reason other than YOU don't feel like it!!!

I have my whole Sept vacation planned that way...but I know that the only events I will make for certain are my Dinner ADR's....


----------



## Aisha

Traveling Solo to Disney on July 4th. Not used to being solo any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Sandy1892

My first trip to Disneyworld was 1988 when my children were small, visited every year since. My children are now grown up and I am now widowed but still get a tingle up my spine when I enter the Magic Kingdom. Visiting end September to Enjoy food and wine.


----------



## Grim Grinning Geek

I just came across this thread and figured I'd say Hi!

I've got 10 Solo trips under my belt with my 11th coming up in just under 3 months! Hoping to meet up with others on an upcoming trip.


----------



## DisneyFan82

Hey Everyone,

I am planning my first Solo Trip to WDW as well as a 7night Dis Cruise in Mid November.   Any suggestions on how to handle traveling to Disney alone for the very first time?  I have always gone with my ex, so while I am extremely excited about the trip, I am not exactly excited about going alone.  I have hit up most of my friends, but unfortunately none will be able to make the trip with me.  I cant imagine a trip to Disney could ever be depressing, but looking for ideas and suggestions to help ensure its not.  Any advice is more then welcome!!


----------



## aimeekdg

I will be there tomorrow July 20! I'm nervous and excited but I would LOVE to meet up with a fellow  so let me know if your interested in going on a ride or catching a late lunch/dinner. I plan on going to Downtown Disney at night also! I'm a 22 year old female and I'll be staying right near the park!


----------



## TheMousekeeter

Going down for my first solo trip in August.  I am so far looking to go on the 20th and 21st to Hollywood studios and the Magic Kingdom.  If anyone is interested in meeting up to go on a ride or two that would be.  I'm a 20 year old male.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

Hi, All!

Solo tripper staying at Pop Century from September 14th through September 24th, 2013.  I've got a ticket for MNSSHP on Tuesday, Sept. 17th, and the Wild Africa Trek booked for Friday, Sept. 20th.   

Marty


----------



## JamesA1

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> Solo tripper staying at Pop Century from September 14th through September 24th, 2013.  I've got a ticket for MNSSHP on Tuesday, Sept. 17th, and the Wild Africa Trek booked for Friday, Sept. 20th.
> 
> Marty



Will be there solo the week before you. Leaving on Sunday, Sept 15. Have you ever done the MNSSHP solo before? Have been thinking about getting a ticket.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

JamesA1 said:


> Will be there solo the week before you. Leaving on Sunday, Sept 15. Have you ever done the MNSSHP solo before? Have been thinking about getting a ticket.



Hey there - 

Yes, I've done both MNSSHP and MVMCP solo in the past!  I always have a great time.  Have you done solo trips at all in the past?


----------



## JamesA1

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Hey there -
> 
> Yes, I've done both MNSSHP and MVMCP solo in the past!  I always have a great time.  Have you done solo trips at all in the past?



Have done several solo trips. Most have been during F&W and have done a lot of those events and had a great time.  First time going early September.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

JamesA1 said:


> Have done several solo trips. Most have been during F&W and have done a lot of those events and had a great time.  First time going early September.



Well, I'm sure this time will be no different!  I honestly feel that WDW is one of the best places to travel solo.


----------



## want2bminnie

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> Solo tripper staying at Pop Century from September 14th through September 24th, 2013.  I've got a ticket for MNSSHP on Tuesday, Sept. 17th, and the Wild Africa Trek booked for Friday, Sept. 20th.
> 
> Marty



I will be at POP from 9/20 through 9/24


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

want2bminnie said:


> I will be at POP from 9/20 through 9/24



Well, hey there, future neighbor!    Are you starting to get excited for your trip to the World?  I sure am..... now just anxiously awaiting those ME documents!


----------



## want2bminnie

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Well, hey there, future neighbor!    Are you starting to get excited for your trip to the World?  I sure am..... now just anxiously awaiting those ME documents!



Excited?
I'm already packed 

lol!


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

want2bminnie said:


> Excited?
> I'm already packed
> 
> lol!



 Awesome!  And I hear ya!  Nothing do now but keep double checking everything.  But the expectation is half the fun!


----------



## JamesA1

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Awesome!  And I hear ya!  Nothing do now but keep double checking everything.  But the expectation is half the fun!



Nothing like opening the ME envelope because it means you are only weeks away.


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

I have ALWAYS wanted to go on a Disney cruise, however my friends are either "im too broke" or...well basically they are just always broke. I am sort of introverted so I am not good at talking to strangers. So Would it be worth it to attempt going solo?


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

JamesA1 said:


> Nothing like opening the ME envelope because it means you are only weeks away.



Exactly!  I'm checkin' the mail every day!


----------



## TPTraveler

I will be at WDW staying at the Yacht Club from Sept 16-23.  Can't wait


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

TPTraveler said:


> I will be at WDW staying at the Yacht Club from Sept 16-23.  Can't wait



Awesome!!!


----------



## Krissalee

I have a short solo trip planned 9/2 to 9/4 at BWV.  A dear friend is getting married in Downtown Orlando, so I am spending 2 nights there (8/31 & 9/1), and then doing the solo WDW thing for 2 more nights.  My first solo trip, and I am so excited!!!


----------



## taswira

SnowhiteHeather said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted to go on a Disney cruise, however my friends are either "im too broke" or...well basically they are just always broke. I am sort of introverted so I am not good at talking to strangers. So Would it be worth it to attempt going solo?


Just in case you may find it of interest: There is a new *Solo Disney Cruisers* group on Facebook.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

Krissalee said:


> I have a short solo trip planned 9/2 to 9/4 at BWV.  A dear friend is getting married in Downtown Orlando, so I am spending 2 nights there (8/31 & 9/1), and then doing the solo WDW thing for 2 more nights.  My first solo trip, and I am so excited!!!



Wonderful!  Have a great time, Krissalee - it's comin' right up!!!


----------



## kyleturtle

I am going on my first solo trip to DW from 1/25/13 thru 2/1/13 and am sooo excited!! I plan on spending the next few months planning my trip and any advice is appreciated!


----------



## blitz9999

Suzyq007 said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans!
> 
> Planning first solo trip 9/28 - 10/4. Friend backed out so all on my own.  Anyone else who will be there during that time want to meet up for dinner or a drink? I have dining reservations made for the whole week but very flexible with my schedule. Any advice for the first time solo trip?



I will be going on the same dates !! Looking for someone to enjoy the rides with ... How old are you ?


----------



## blitz9999

blondejrsygrl said:


> Im thinking of coming down next Fall for the food & wine festival and/or early Christmas and I'm looking for a roomie who'd want to stay in either POFQ or maybe even the Poly or Cont Tower.  Anyone interested?



hey Jersey girl ... I'm interested ... looking to go solo as well


----------



## blitz9999

I'm looking for someone to shar the fun with this fall ... please let me know if you are interested !!


----------



## Woth2982

I will be solo for one night in September (28th) my friends are coming the next day, and it looks like I will be solo Nov 8-12 for the Wine and Dine Half Marathon if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Treacle31

I will be going it alone for 2 weeks in November! very excited. Being from the UK I don't get to go as much as I would like. I intend on touring the resorts, brushing up on my photography and taking the Backstage Magic tour!


----------



## PoohLover78

Thought I'd pop in here to say hi! I've done Disneyland Anaheim and Paris on my own before, so this is going to be my first solo trip to WDW (been there a few times already though, just not solo)! Can't wait! Going to be there Oct 25th to Nov 9th. If anyone wants to hook up during that time, just shout


----------



## blitz9999

PoohLover78 said:


> Thought I'd pop in here to say hi! I've done Disneyland Anaheim and Paris on my own before, so this is going to be my first solo trip to WDW (been there a few times already though, just not solo)! Can't wait! Going to be there Oct 25th to Nov 9th. If anyone wants to hook up during that time, just shout



I would definitely love to meet you there ... how do I find you ?


----------



## txguy29

Solo traveler going Sept 26-Oct 1st 2013 for Food & Wine festival since travel partner cancelled at last minute. If anyone will be there it'll be nice to meet and experience WDW with others. . Have dining reservations already at Coral Reef, Victoria and Alberts, and Via Napoli.


----------



## RecentlySingled

Does anyone have the DIS app for mobile phone and do you check it from time to time during your trip?

I ask because I like to check it from time to time and I frequently find posts from solos here while I'm here (like right now), but I assume it's not worth it to post because no one will see the post in so short notice. I live in Tampa, usually decide to come to WDW within a day or so of the trip. 

Anyway, I'm staying at the Dolphin and I'll be at EPCOT tomorrow. If any solos want to meet for brunch or late lunch, let me know.


----------



## Dave McCullough

Going solo and on property December 5-12/13 (booked into Sartoga Springs but on the waitlist for Boardwalk Villas). Also looking for people to share my birthday with me at Raglan Road December 10/13.


----------



## Dave McCullough

Yes, I use the android app and have used it on my last trip to arrange hookups with others while on property during my St. Pats trip earlier this year.



RecentlySingled said:


> Does anyone have the DIS app for mobile phone and do you check it from time to time during your trip?


----------



## key2ursoul

I'll be going down to see the Mouse (and participate in the Princess Half Marathon) from Feb 21-24, 2014. Will anyone else be there during this time, and would like to meet up at some point? First solo trip  I'll be staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and hoping to do the Keys to the Kingdom Tour while I'm there too. I'm starting to get so excited!


----------



## snowprince13

Hey all I will be alone in Disney from October 15th to  the 21st! Hit me up if anyone is around!


----------



## shortcurl

I will be on property Oct 7-11. Hopper for the week.  Will be visiting Epcot for food and wine.  Looking for anyone interesting in riding rides or eating food!

I'm headed down from DC


----------



## darkwingduck20106

I will be traveling solo at DW from dec 5-11 at the Pop.


----------



## aimeekdg

I am 22 years old and my mother works for United which means FREE UNLIMITED FLIGHTS for me!! 

Only problem is, I don't have anyone to travel with 

So instead of searching through posts I'm just going to say I am open to going to WDW with another Princess/ Group of friends! I would take care of my own hotel stay but I just miss it so much (Just went in August) and I don't want to go alone! Some of you solo travelers are so brave!  but I just can't go through with it. So I don't have a date, but send me a message or reply and maybe I can tag along and enjoy the magic with you! 

Thankss


----------



## LoriBelle

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari


I was planning to go this weekend but can't and have 3 tickets to culinary classes I would be happy to get rid of - one for Thursday @ 3 pm ; one for Friday @ 3 pm; one for Saturday at 3pm.


----------



## LoriBelle

are you interested in the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT? Want some tickets to culinary classes in the Festival Center?


----------



## raybacchus

Going solo Dec 8 -13 2013 nd staying at POFQ.


----------



## OnceAgain

PoohLover78 said:


> Going to be there Oct 25th to Nov 9th.



I'm pretty sure I'm going to be making a 1-day solo trip on 11/2 - would be interested to meet up with anyone else who wants to ride a few rides, grab a meal or otherwise hang out.


----------



## blondejrsygrl

OnceAgain said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to be making a 1-day solo trip on 11/2 - would be interested to meet up with anyone else who wants to ride a few rides, grab a meal or otherwise hang out.



I'll be at the World November 1 - 4 and staying at Pop Century.  While I am traveling with a friend/co-worker, I'd love to meet more people.  Feel free to contact me to meet up!


----------



## PoohLover78

OnceAgain said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to be making a 1-day solo trip on 11/2 - would be interested to meet up with anyone else who wants to ride a few rides, grab a meal or otherwise hang out.





blondejrsygrl said:


> I'll be at the World November 1 - 4 and staying at Pop Century.  While I am traveling with a friend/co-worker, I'd love to meet more people.  Feel free to contact me to meet up!



I'd also be up to meeting up, doing a few rides and maybe grab a bite to eat some place! You can PM me on here if you want (currently on the iPhone - PM'ing is a bit of a stretch on here....)


----------



## 115belladonna

Are people still wearing lime green ribbons?
Has anyone on this thread gone on a Solo DCL with other Solo-ers?
I'm new to this thread so I was just wondering.


----------



## taswira

115belladonna said:


> Are people still wearing lime green ribbons?
> Has anyone on this thread gone on a Solo DCL with other Solo-ers?
> I'm new to this thread so I was just wondering.


I have not seen individuals wearing a lime green ribbon in years, but have seen people wearing a lime green _something_ at a few meets. 

As for solo DCL cruisers (of which I've been one on nearly half my cruises), if you are on Facebook you may want to check out the *Solo Disney Cruisers* group, created this summer.


----------



## RENThead09

Headed to the parks Dec 30-Jan 14 for WDW Marathon weekend.  
Running buddy can't get off work until the 1st.

Didnt want to change flights So I am Solo Dec. 30-Jan. 1.  

Anyone looking to hang on NYE, let me know.  Staying at POP.


----------



## disneyprof86

Going solo to WDW Dec. 15-23. I'll be staying in the Downtown Disney Resort Area.


----------



## DizNights

I'm always here. So if you're coming down and need someone to hang out with, just hit me up!


----------



## lcameron33

Thank you for putting together this great spot for information and Disney passion!  I've taken dozens of trips to WDW over my lifetime as well as 2 solo trips.  I've loved them all.  Jan 31st I head down again for my third solo trip for my 50th birthday.  Can't wait.....  Actually think I'm more excited than a 5 year old!!!  I can't wait to see what pixie dust happens when I put on that "happy birthday" button.  I will take up the lime green as well to see how many dis board people I run into!


----------



## want2bminnie

I'll be solo on Saturday, 2\8 if anyone wants to join me. I'll probably be eating and drinking around the World Showcase. May want to do dinner at Via Napoli. Also, meeting up with friends on 2\9 but you are still welcome to join.


----------



## Disneygal4lyf

I am new to the boards. I am a single mom of three and grandma of one. I have been a Disney junkie all my life. Every time I went as a child we were limited of what we could do, then I had kids I'm still limited. I figured this year for my birthday weekend I will go to Disney. I already have a sitter but none of my friends want to go or afford to go. I will be there May 22- 26. I will be solo   I am thankful for this message board. I thought I was the only adult who loved Disney. Will anyone be there around this time?


----------



## OnyxNine

Disneygal4lyf said:


> I am new to the boards. I am a single mom of three and grandma of one. I have been a Disney junkie all my life. Every time I went as a child we were limited of what we could do, then I had kids I'm still limited. I figured this year for my birthday weekend I will go to Disney. I already have a sitter but none of my friends want to go or afford to go. I will be there May 22- 26. I will be solo   I am thankful for this message board. I thought I was the only adult who loved Disney. Will anyone be there around this time?


I live near by, so i most definetly be around


----------



## alizakelly

Thanks for setting this up........I will be there solo Dec. 12-16.


----------



## FgmtOfReality

33 year old guy here from New York City. I will be in the World solo from 2/15-2/23. Going to volunteer at Give Kids the World a few days and run the races on Princess weekend. Looking to have a bit of fun be it in the parks or in the bars if anyone is around.


----------



## SavannahSix

FgmtOfReality said:


> 33 year old guy here from New York City. I will be in the World solo from 2/15-2/23. Going to volunteer at Give Kids the World a few days and run the races on Princess weekend. Looking to have a bit of fun be it in the parks or in the bars if anyone is around.


I just found this board today from a Pinterest link. Very similar situation here: also 33, also volunteering at GKTW, also traveling solo during February. Differences: female, from CA, not running any races. What days will you be at the village?


----------



## Jax1970

I'll be solo at WDW from March 13 - 19. Does anyone fancy meeting up for a meal / ride? Or maybe a wander around the Flower and Garden Festival?


----------



## 115belladonna

Disneygal4lyf said:


> I am new to the boards. I am a single mom of three and grandma of one. I have been a Disney junkie all my life. Every time I went as a child we were limited of what we could do, then I had kids I'm still limited. I figured this year for my birthday weekend I will go to Disney. I already have a sitter but none of my friends want to go or afford to go. I will be there May 22- 26. I will be solo   I am thankful for this message board. I thought I was the only adult who loved Disney. Will anyone be there around this time?



If I can't find anyone to join me, the I might be solo. We can meet up to do the 24 hour day at MK. It starts Fri, May 23, at 6am and ends Saturday, May 24, at 6 am. I won't be available until the evening of Fri unless I can get that day off from work. I'm the only Disney Addict/Junkie in my family. It's just my husband and me. He has no interest in 24 hour day.


----------



## disneyhearted

I will be at Disney World from March 28-April 4th. Staying at a resort. Going solo. I'm single, female, early 30's. Very nice, loves animals, plus size. I'm training to go by exercising a ton, and researching everything. I did the middle dining plan where I have 1 quick/snack/1 table service each day, so if anyone will be around on those days maybe we could meet for dinner.


----------



## dreamscometrue101

I'm heading down on a solo trip at POR October 28th to November 8th. I do have a wedding that I'm part of for a few days but I'm hoping to meet up with some fellow solo travellers.

I love Disney and am thrilled that my friend is having a Disney Wedding and love the thought of a solo trip, but it's the dining that has me a little nervous.

I know there are a few restaurants that I want to try, that don't like allowing (Edit: 1 Person)ADR's, Ohana, Narcoosee's and California Grill as examples. 

If anyone is thinking of planning a solo trip for this period of time and needs a ride/dining buddy, or if you're local and wouldn't mind some conversation over a great Disney dinner, please let me know.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dreamscometrue101 said:


> I'm heading down on a solo trip at POR October 28th to November 8th. I do have a wedding that I'm part of for a few days but I'm hoping to meet up with some fellow solo travellers.
> 
> I love Disney and am thrilled that my friend is having a Disney Wedding and love the thought of a solo trip, but it's the dining that has me a little nervous.
> 
> I know there are a few restaurants that I want to try, that don't like allowing ADR's, Ohana, Narcoosee's and California Grill as examples.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of planning a solo trip for this period of time and needs a ride/dining buddy, or if you're local and wouldn't mind some conversation over a great Disney dinner, please let me know.



Hi, I'll be there during the first part of your trip, although I'm probably leaving WDW on Nov. 2.  I may be solo or I may have one other friend with me, but would welcome some company either way, for California Grill and some other restaurants.  Sending you a PM.


----------



## Ellsbells

Hello I'm still fairly new on the boards but I'm looking at a potential two week solo trip in Feb if my friend passes her driving test. I'm looking forward to it but two weeks is a long time without good conversation so if anyone would like to meet and chat Disney I would love it


----------



## mlaping

I am looking to hit Disney for the 24 hour day; but none of my friends can or want to go...I'm looking for people to join up with.


----------



## cteddiesgirl

Going on my first solo trip to WDW end of September and can hardly wait to get there.


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

Totally excited for the 24 hour Disney Day.  I'm not heading there till later though.  I want to be there for the majority of the time you're not normally allowed to be in the park.  Thinking about getting there around 8pm or later. 

Has anyone else been to these 24hour Disney Day's before?  A friend of mine told me they shut down some of the rides, I dont want to be disappointed.  I kind of want to ride thunder mountain as the sun comes up. Anyone else? =]


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RaychlontheRocks said:


> Totally excited for the 24 hour Disney Day.  I'm not heading there till later though.  I want to be there for the majority of the time you're not normally allowed to be in the park.  Thinking about getting there around 8pm or later.  Has anyone else been to these 24hour Disney Day's before?  A friend of mine told me they shut down some of the rides, I dont want to be disappointed.  I kind of want to ride thunder mountain as the sun comes up. Anyone else? =]



I've been to the previous 2 and will be there for this one as well. Ive gotten used to how to handle them lol. I will be heading a meet-up for this one. If you have any questions PM me


----------



## fifthrider

I've never been and was really excited about the 24 hour day until I talked to some friends who have been through it before.  I felt like I was listening to a griseled war vet recounting his worst day of battle.  The stories got worse and worse as they went on until I realized this is one repository of humanity I may not want to be around.

Much respect to those of you who make it.  Even more to those of you who make it back.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

fifthrider said:


> I've never been and was really excited about the 24 hour day until I talked to some friends who have been through it before.  I felt like I was listening to a griseled war vet recounting his worst day of battle.  The stories got worse and worse as they went on until I realized this is one repository of humanity I may not want to be around.  Much respect to those of you who make it.  Even more to those of you who make it back.



You wanna hear a war story? Ask about the Villains party at HS last year. Horrible. Just horrible. I can't go back there without thinking of that night.


----------



## fifthrider

Wait, what?

There's more of a story here.  Dish, man, DISH!


----------



## jennyf2

mlaping said:


> I am looking to hit Disney for the 24 hour day; but none of my friends can or want to go...I'm looking for people to join up with.



I'm going & also trying to find others to join - Can't wait


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jennyf2 said:


> I'm going & also trying to find others to join - Can't wait



I will be creating a thread about two weeks from the event. We can get a FB group together and exchange numbers. I have organized 2 previous meet-ups for the past two 24-Hour parties as well as a few meet-ups for the Adults board lol. So I'm down for it again. PM me if you want


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

Anyone going solo in the parks today?  Im going to head over to Magic Kingdom in a bit. My plans: to get coffee and maybe find a nice place to read. 

Also my friend is a new skipper on Jungle Cruise, so i'll be checking out that ride sometime.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RaychlontheRocks said:


> Anyone going solo in the parks today?  Im going to head over to Magic Kingdom in a bit. My plans: to get coffee and maybe find a nice place to read.  Also my friend is a new skipper on Jungle Cruise, so i'll be checking out that ride sometime.



I'm semi local and will be down in a few weeks for a RunDisney race.


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm semi local and will be down in a few weeks for a RunDisney race.




Sweet!  I did NOT find a place to read in Magic Kingdom... I'm going to try Epcot next! I like the park music better there anyway!

Also, I will be at Hollywood Studios on Easter.  I wonder if its going to be busy....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RaychlontheRocks said:


> Sweet!  I did NOT find a place to read in Magic Kingdom... I'm going to try Epcot next! I like the park music better there anyway!  Also, I will be at Hollywood Studios on Easter.  I wonder if its going to be busy....



Lol. I can promise you it will be easy. 

As far as a reading spot. Grab a table over by Rose and Crown. There is a little alcove with table set up. Don't need a reservation. Or go to Spice Road and grab a table. LOTS of places


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. I can promise you it will be easy.
> 
> As far as a reading spot. Grab a table over by Rose and Crown. There is a little alcove with table set up. Don't need a reservation. Or go to Spice Road and grab a table. LOTS of places



Thats what I figured! There are so many little places to sit in Epcot.  Theres also an area under a bridge I like to hang out in, and now that I think of it would be PERFECT.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RaychlontheRocks said:


> Thats what I figured! There are so many little places to sit in Epcot.  Theres also an area under a bridge I like to hang out in, and now that I think of it would be PERFECT.



Sounds nice. Grab a drink and some grub and relax. Hold to see you around first weekend of May!


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sounds nice. Grab a drink and some grub and relax. Hold to see you around first weekend of May!




Do you know what park you'll be in?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RaychlontheRocks said:


> Do you know what park you'll be in?



Yea. On Friday the 2nd I will be at either a water park during the day. But for dinner I will be at MK I have a ressie at be Our guest. Saturday I will be relaxing for my race that night at AK and Sunday prolly Epcot


----------



## RaychlontheRocks

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yea. On Friday the 2nd I will be at either a water park during the day. But for dinner I will be at MK I have a ressie at be Our guest. Saturday I will be relaxing for my race that night at AK and Sunday prolly Epcot





Sounds like a fun filled weekend!


----------



## blondejrsygrl

I've recently moved to Orlando from NJ. I love it!  If anyone is looking for a ride/dining buddy, feel free to email me @ twilighter6300@gmail.com. I will try to arrange my schedule accordingly.


----------



## Forerunner

Hello all;

I will be visiting Orlando Theme Parks from 5th June until 14th of June. I will be coming from Ireland and travelling solo. Would you guys have any tips or hints as I have never been in Orlando before!

Thank you


----------



## Orlando or Bust

blondejrsygrl said:


> I've recently moved to Orlando from NJ. I love it!  If anyone is looking for a ride/dining buddy, feel free to email me. I will try to arrange my schedule accordingly.



I am thinking about coming late July early August if you are going to be free for a day of Disney or a day of shopping xx


----------



## JABRacingOne

I will be hitting the parks 9/22 - 9/26 2014 Solo...


----------



## TPTraveler

I am headed back for another solo trip the week before Thanksgiving from November 16th through the 23rd.  This will be my first time see WDW with the holiday decorations.


----------



## Liyella

Hi I'm new here and I will be in WDW on June 23-25. If anybody wants to join me i would be more than happy  Waiting alone in line doesn't seem so much fun. 
I'm coming from Germany and it will be my first time in the parks  
Please let me know if you want to spend some time with me, you can email me too (jackshale@ymail.com)


----------



## RiverBound757

I'm kind of new to the threads but I've been going to Disney for years now and finally put in a contract for DVC at AKL so if it finalizes in time I will be there for at least a week anytime between 9/19-10-1. I'm a 28yo male from Virginia so if anyone's looking for a park and dining partner or just looking to make new friends HMU.


----------



## topgunpr

I'll be roaming around the parks for the 4th of july weekend looking for a girl to hang out and enjoy the parks with, I also happen to hit the parks about once a month or so


----------



## WDWChloe

Planning on July 3rd at Magic Kingdom for my FIRST EVER solo day-trip!

I've been dying to experience 4th of July fireworks at MK, all my AP friends can't make it. And my husband has to work the 3rd and 4th 

So I'm trying to psych myself up! Hopefully won't seem too lonely for me. Already made FP+ for the parade (first performance), SDMT and Space Mountain.


----------



## Dutchdennis

Dutch guy will be travelling around the usa and hitting Orlando on 8 september. Will be there till 18 september before moving on to my next destination. If anyone wants to meet up during my visit, feel free to join me at the (disney)parks.


----------



## PrincessJules

First solo trip is Sept 16-19th!!! I am excited and scared and impatiently waiting all at the same time. Going to my first MNSSHP on the 16th as well which should be awesome!!!


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

Im pretty jealous cause ive never done solo. However, I will tell you that going deluxe is worth the extra money! I have stayed at the wilderness lodge and it is AMAZING! The best perk being the short awesome boat ride to the magic kingdom. I have tried every single moderate hotel, and none of them compare, or come close! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## TOONager

I'll be doing a solo trip during Labor Day weekend (8/28-9/2) to Disney World and Universal and would love to meet up with a fellow solo lady! Hit me up if you're interested!


----------



## courtney4179

Anybody gonna be at MK 10-22?


----------



## happybratpack

Solo trip at AKL starting tomorrow, July 30 through Aug 6th.  Have Tutto Gusto after hours booked for Friday night if anyone is interested plus doing a couple tours.


----------



## naliewenn

Hi, i am desperate to go to WDW but im from the UK and would be travelling on my own (hence being on here) has anyone got any good tips of how to make it cheaper for me, so far the disney site is coming up better value but has anyone got good experience of booking themselves to make it cheaper?


----------



## gibbow

naliewenn said:


> Hi, i am desperate to go to WDW but im from the UK and would be travelling on my own (hence being on here) has anyone got any good tips of how to make it cheaper for me, so far the disney site is coming up better value but has anyone got good experience of booking themselves to make it cheaper?



Have you looked into renting someone's DVC points. I did so in May '13 before I bought in. It saved me a couple hundred for nice accommodations. Then again if you don't need "delux" level rooms, or don't mind staying off site then that may be a better deal. 

Undercover tourist tickets can save a dollar here and there. As can shopping for some food to make in your room versus eating in the park. All depends what you want to do! 

Good luck with planning. Have you been before?


----------



## BetsCS

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari


Ahhhh a day late and a dollar short.  Just got back from travelling solo on DCL and didn't know the "trick"  Went to the "solo travellers" lunch that the Cruise Line Facilitated at Royal Court...was the only one there... good meal with two Disney Cast members...  =)  Will be going to Home Depot tomorrow...have another cruise booked for November!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

BetsCS said:


> Ahhhh a day late and a dollar short.  Just got back from travelling solo on DCL and didn't know the "trick"  Went to the "solo travellers" lunch that the Cruise Line Facilitated at Royal Court...was the only one there... good meal with two Disney Cast members...  =)  Will be going to Home Depot tomorrow...have another cruise booked for November!



Not sure if anyone still does the Lime Green Mickey Heads, Home Depot paint swatch, etc.  The original comments about it were from several years ago, and it doesn't seem to be a common practice anymore.


----------



## BetsCS

Is there a new practice?  Or is it all now personal connection over this venue?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

BetsCS said:


> Is there a new practice?  Or is it all now personal connection over this venue?


I don't know of people wearing anything in particular for this anymore, so I'd say it's more the latter.


----------



## 77 Tramp

Anyone gonna be down in April? I'm going to be in Florida April 5-11th and trying to decide on what days to head over to enjoy the park for the last week of my annual pass. If anyone's gonna be there it's way more fun to have someone to talk to as you stroll thru the parks.


----------



## tink_sparkles84

Spur-of-the-moment trip planned for Easter weekend. April 2nd - 5th at WDW. Staying at All Star Music. Anyone else going to be there that weekend? I'll be flying home Sunday, so really only spending Friday and Saturday all day in the parks. I'm crazy I know, but I need my fix.


----------



## simcha

I'll be there the week of may 18. I'm going to try and go and get the lime green Mickey. Hope to meet other singles. My son and his wife will also be there but they go on their own.


----------



## 77 Tramp

Heading to Hollywood studios tonight (4/6/15). I have a friend that may be meeting up with me but any other solos are welcome to join in. I'll check back later. Was also thinking about downtown disney tonight for some blues or the Irish pub.


----------



## texstar01

Hi everyone! i am going to wdw October 4-10 i am doing a solo trip! i am kinda nervous. never been on a trip alone! i went through a divorce a year ago and no one seems to have the money. so i am going alone any one eles going at this time? would love to just hang out at a bar or the pool and talk.


----------



## Louoffofsparkle

texstar01 said:


> Hi everyone! i am going to wdw October 4-10 i am doing a solo trip! i am kinda nervous. never been on a trip alone! i went through a divorce a year ago and no one seems to have the money. so i am going alone any one eles going at this time? would love to just hang out at a bar or the pool and talk.



Hi I'm also headin to wdw that week as well!! My husband can't get the time off work and my son will be at school. I'm really looking forward to being able to do what I want when I want


----------



## PixieDustIsAMust

taswira said:


> Brady - I sent you a PM a couple of days ago. Check your private messages!
> 
> Shari


----------



## sray563

I'll be down the weekend of the Wine and Dine, but booked before I was able to secure my bib.  I will still be there November 6 - 9, and intend to do the Christmas Party on the 8th. PM if you'll be down that weekend and want to meet up for a meal or at the party! I've had a number of positive meet ups on solo trips.


----------



## huggybuff

Solo trip planned for the GSC at the Princess Half in February, dates TBD. It will only be my 2nd trip to WDW and first solo although I've done plenty of days at DLR solo. I love it!

Sorry you're not running in the W&D half *@sray563 *. That's too bad, but great that you're still going.


----------



## RighteouusssCrush

Solo trip booked last minute trip at the end of this month, 24-27   . Anyone else going during this time?


----------



## TAPMD

Hi All. Anyone going to WDW during the week of 8/16-8/22?


----------



## GaminKWB

Making a last minute solo trip next week 17-20. Not doing the parks, just going to relax. I don't live in the area and work is sending me to Tampa. If anyone wants to get together for food/drinks, let me know.


----------



## Jax919

Hi 
I'm going to be in Disneyworld on the  6th of Aug 2015 at night for the fireworks (Universal studios during the day) and 7th of Aug 2015 during the day. Hoping to have someone to hang out with while waiting in lines or grabbing food.
I'm from Australia with an asian background. I welcome anyone to join me. I fly out in the afternoon on the 7th though.

I'm a friendly guy. Looking forward to your response


----------



## Madtypr

I'll be flying solo on 07/24 - anyone going to be there then?


----------



## ZiggyGod

RighteouusssCrush said:


> Solo trip booked last minute trip at the end of this month, 24-27   . Anyone else going during this time?



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Daisybell911

Looks like I'll be going solo 9/23-9/29. Got my ADR's to BOG and wishes dessert but now on my own. Let me know if you're going to be there, then!


----------



## JDNewYork

I am gonna be staying on and off resort between 9/3-9/9, I am a photographer so I am travelling solo to take pictures of the parks/resorts but I would love to meet some new people and enjoy some of the magic together when I am not behind the viewfinder! Please get in touch if you would like to hang out.


----------



## Emily McCarthy

last minute solo trip planned for the 5th to 7th of august.  worried about being lonely but also excited to discover the parks on my own!

pm if you want to hang out


----------



## skibum3d

Also posted in Friends seeking Friends thread...

Hi! I'm looking for a traveling buddy or two, I'll be at WDW from *August 26 - August 31. *A little about me: I'm 37, athletic, I have too many hobbies (flying, business, fitness, hiking, beaches, computers, learning spanish, etc.) I'm a bit of an introvert, but I've gotten good at taming it.

What is your travel style: Moderate
What are you trip finances like: Shooting for moderate, but will go luxury for the right experience
Planned or laid back trip: 50/50
Morning or night person: Definitely a night person, but I can be flexible
Favorite parks: Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom
Are you a leader or a follower: A bit more of the former, but I'm completely fine with being a follower.
Rate these in importance (1 most important, 6 least important); Rides, food, tours, character experiences, shopping, down time:

1. Rides
2. Character Experiences 
3. Food
4. Down Time 
5. Shopping
6. Tours

I'm also good at getting the most out of the FastPass+ system.


----------



## Br'erBriere

Thinking of booking my first ever single/solo trip.  Recently divorced and have 2014 banked DVC points I have to use or lose by Dec 31st.  Is a 3 or 4 day trip worth it?  I have a 7 day park hopper pass but might save that and just buy a new 3 or 4 day.  I have like 100k southwest points so flight from Buffalo would be free....just food and spending money.  thinking middle of November but am hesitant....


----------



## Ladylotus

Br'erBriere said:


> Thinking of booking my first ever single/solo trip.  Recently divorced and have 2014 banked DVC points I have to use or lose by Dec 31st.  Is a 3 or 4 day trip worth it?  I have a 7 day park hopper pass but might save that and just buy a new 3 or 4 day.  I have like 100k southwest points so flight from Buffalo would be free....just food and spending money.  thinking middle of November but am hesitant....



Go for it Br'er Briere.  It would be a shame to lose those banked points and the icing on the cake is your free Swst flight.  I travel to DW from the northeast and find that a 4 or 5 night stay perfect - especially if you can get an early Swst nonstop with a late in the day return -- adds that much more time to the trip.   

Traveling solo for the first time does feel a little weird at first, but once you take the plunge and disregard feelings of self-consciousness, it's a blast.  There is a richness in the solo experience that is missing when participating with others.... Both traveling with others and traveling solo have their pros and cons.  There are so many nuances to the experience when solo that is missing while with others.  I love Disney so much, I cannot limit myself to only when family/friends are in the mood to go.


----------



## Br'erBriere

I did it!  I booked!  What's that line from Dumb and Dumber?  "We're doing it Harry! We're really doing it!!!!" hahaha  So I booked NOV 28-DEC 1ST. It's basically all that was available.  Was trying to get there in October for FW but DVC availability was very scarce.

So I was able to get OKW 2 bedroom hahaha maybe a tad overkill for just me but will sure to be memorable!


----------



## want2bminnie

Br'erBriere said:


> I did it!  I booked!  What's that line from Dumb and Dumber?  "We're doing it Harry! We're really doing it!!!!" hahaha  So I booked NOV 28-DEC 1ST. It's basically all that was available.  Was trying to get there in October for FW but DVC availability was very scarce.
> 
> So I was able to get OKW 2 bedroom hahaha maybe a tad overkill for just me but will sure to be memorable!



Congratulations! You are going to have a great time. I go solo pretty often (my friends aren't into WDW) and I always have fun. Too bad you will be missing me by 4 days :-( lol
I love OKW, and they have a great bar and bartenders


----------



## Kellie_G3

Br'erBriere said:


> I did it!  I booked!  What's that line from Dumb and Dumber?  "We're doing it Harry! We're really doing it!!!!" hahaha  So I booked NOV 28-DEC 1ST. It's basically all that was available.  Was trying to get there in October for FW but DVC availability was very scarce.
> 
> So I was able to get OKW 2 bedroom hahaha maybe a tad overkill for just me but will sure to be memorable!



Hah sounds like me.... I had refund for southwest to use and use or lose for DVC... So I am stuck with a 1 bedroom villa at Saratoga... Had to go and experience MNSSHP tho for me


----------



## AliJG

JDNewYork said:


> I am gonna be staying on and off resort between 9/3-9/9, I am a photographer so I am travelling solo to take pictures of the parks/resorts but I would love to meet some new people and enjoy some of the magic together when I am not behind the viewfinder! Please get in touch if you would like to hang out.



Hi, I'm going 9/2-9/7 and staying on property. I'm into photography as well and travelling solo hoping to enjoy the parks as well as take pictures. I might be interested in a meet up and I'm always looking to get inspiration from other photographers. I'm new to the board so I'm not sure how to PM but I'd like to hear more about what you plan to shoot, what gear you're bringin and a possible meet up?


----------



## Anned279

I'll be in WDW October 13 until 30 if anyone will be around those dates! I'm 37 from UK and this is my first time solo to WDW but looking forward to it, hoping to meet up with likeminded Disney friends!


----------



## Scarlet fire

Br'erBriere said:


> Thinking of booking my first ever single/solo trip.  Recently divorced and have 2014 banked DVC points I have to use or lose by Dec 31st.  Is a 3 or 4 day trip worth it?  I have a 7 day park hopper pass but might save that and just buy a new 3 or 4 day.  I have like 100k southwest points so flight from Buffalo would be free....just food and spending money.  thinking middle of November but am hesitant....


That sounds like a perfect opportunity, go for it!  I'm getting separated and all I can think of is how wonderful a solo vacation would be!  You have a lot of it already worked out!


----------



## RiverBound757

Kind of short notice but I have another solo trip planned for the 7-15 of September. I don't mind hitting the parks solo but if anyone wants to meet up and ride some rides together or needs a dining buddy I will be happy to oblige. I'm a 29 year old firefighter from Williamsburg virginia and if anyone's feeling adventurous enough, I'm game for going to kimonos for some karaoke too lol.


----------



## mollz

Helloo. i'll be flyin solo 1st oct - 14th oct. if anyone is around then and fancies hitting up a park or two?  im 23 soon to be 24, (in dec).


----------



## jessicar82

I just booked my first ever solo trip for Dec 6-9!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## megveg

im solo and in parks Nov 29, Nov 30 and Dec 1!


----------



## megveg

Br'erBriere said:


> I did it!  I booked!  What's that line from Dumb and Dumber?  "We're doing it Harry! We're really doing it!!!!" hahaha  So I booked NOV 28-DEC 1ST. It's basically all that was available.  Was trying to get there in October for FW but DVC availability was very scarce.
> 
> So I was able to get OKW 2 bedroom hahaha maybe a tad overkill for just me but will sure to be memorable!



Same dates WOOOOO!


----------



## tinker~bell

First solo trip Nov 15-18, nervous and excited!


----------



## jediferret

Oh neato!  A solo thread!  My trip isn't until 2017, but I'm probably going to be going to WDW by myself.  None of my friends seem interested in going with me, so off on my own I go!  I've been to WDW many times before with family, so I think I can manage on my own this time around.  Though, I've never been to Disneyland and have always wanted to go there... that one I REALLY want a buddy for though. Haha!


----------



## Soccer1151

I am heading to WDW in mid dec (Dec 13-19). I would like to find a nice single /solo woman (21-35 preferred) to spend some time with at the parks. Not looking for a relationship, so don't misread this. Just someone who enjoys Disney and with whom I can share the Disney experience.


----------



## gleap003

so my first solo trip not my first time 
I will be there from march 5-15 2016
i will probably be doing the dinning plan 
love my wife and kids but after going over 5 times its time to go and really see epcot if you know what i mean


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Soccer1151 said:


> I am heading to WDW in mid dec (Dec 13-19). I would like to find a nice single /solo woman (21-35 preferred) to spend some time with at the parks. Not looking for a relationship, so don't misread this. Just someone who enjoys Disney and with whom I can share the Disney experience.




I will be there dec. 13-16!


----------



## cking2729

Any solo trippers planning on December or January visits?
I'm an annual passholder and I don't get around to the parks nearly as much as I'd like. I hope joining the discussion here will create some new opportunities for me. 
I'm always down to explore and ride anything. I'm even happy to share my passholder discount privileges with you


----------



## Ericaxo0528

cking2729 said:


> Any solo trippers planning on December or January visits?
> I'm an annual passholder and I don't get around to the parks nearly as much as I'd like. I hope joining the discussion here will create some new opportunities for me.
> I'm always down to explore and ride anything. I'm even happy to share my passholder discount privileges with you



Dec 13-16 if any of those days work for you!


----------



## cking2729

Ericaxo0528 said:


> Dec 13-16 if any of those days work for you!


Those are all great  do you have any ADR's ?


----------



## Greeny T

First Solo Trip without being work related in some way, shape or form! March 13th-19th currently, but may extend to the 20th! Who else will be there??


----------



## Keith S

taswira said:


> SOLOS, _please_ utilize this thread for solo related topics and arranging solo DISer meets only! Thanks!


I'm going solo in January, 2016, staying at All Star Sports from 1/26 to 1/29.  I'll start with Magic Kingdom on Wednesday and do Epcot on Thursday and then use the day of my departure to visit Disney Springs and hopefully bowl at Splitsville.  I hope I posted correctly here as I'd love to see about possibly meeting other solos!


----------



## Keith S

Ericaxo0528 said:


> Dec 13-16 if any of those days work for you!


I'm going solo in January, 2016, staying at All Star Sports from 1/26 to 1/29. I'll start with Magic Kingdom on Wednesday and do Epcot on Thursday and then use the day of my departure to visit Disney Springs and hopefully bowl at Splitsville. I hope I posted correctly here as I'd love to see about possibly meeting other solos!


----------



## Keith S

I'm going solo in January, 2016, staying at All Star Sports from 1/26 to 1/29. I'll start with Magic Kingdom on Wednesday and do Epcot on Thursday and then use the day of my departure to visit Disney Springs and hopefully bowl at Splitsville. I hope I posted correctly here as I'd love to see about possibly meeting other solos!
I'll check out Home Depot for that patch, that's a great idea!  BTW I have 2 person ADR's for the Liberty Tree and for Tony's in the MK on the 27th, looking to secure at least one table at Akershus in Epcot the following day


----------



## Ccane2001

Greeny T said:


> First Solo Trip without being work related in some way, shape or form! March 13th-19th currently, but may extend to the 20th! Who else will be there??


I'm thinking of going around March or April as well, just not sure about going alone


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Ccane2001 said:


> I'm thinking of going around March or April as well, just not sure about going alone


Hi Ccane, I'll be there in April.  Have plans with friends or family part of the time, but also have some days I can meet up for meals and/or park touring.


----------



## Ccane2001

Awesome!!


----------



## tommyv138

Ccane2001 said:


> I'm thinking of going around March or April as well, just not sure about going alone


I will be there in March...11th through 16th.


----------



## Grumpy247365

Short getaway for me. March 9th - 11th. Staying at the Poly, so two days is about all I want to spend! LOL


----------



## captaindavidhook

Going from 2/1-2/12...just throwing it out there...


----------



## UDFlyer12

As of right now I'm going solo March 3-6 at Pop Century.


----------



## Ccane2001

I can go whenever, just too chicken to actually book first solo trip lol


----------



## captaindavidhook

Ccane2001 said:


> I can go whenever, just too chicken to actually book first solo trip lol


 
go for it, a solo trip is fun


----------



## Ccane2001

captaindavidhook said:


> go for it, a solo trip is fun


I was gonna, but it looks like I may have found a travel buddy, probably going April 4-8 and my bday is the 5th I'd be so excited!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Ccane2001 said:


> I was gonna, but it looks like I may have found a travel buddy, probably going April 4-8 and my bday is the 5th I'd be so excited!


very cool


----------



## CinderellasKastle

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari



I live in Orlando and try to go to the parks whenever I have a free morning/afternoon/evening. Just got an annual pass, I'll let people know when I'm going!


----------



## PeterDisfan

Just booked a trip for march 12th to 18th for me and my kids..  Can't wait to get down there


----------



## captaindavidhook

CinderellasKastle said:


> I live in Orlando and try to go to the parks whenever I have a free morning/afternoon/evening. Just got an annual pass, I'll let people know when I'm going!


Hi there! I'll be there from Feb 1st to the 12. Let me know if you have any free time, maybe we can meet up if you do.


----------



## littlepanwhite

I have been to Disney many times with my family but am trying to figure out things to do by myself.  This is my first trip alone and I'm excited but don't really know a lot of things to do by myself


----------



## Pokeyb13

I only have one day there on March 10th but i will be there solo - going to try and get to all 4 parks and hit all my favorite attractions!


----------



## gleap003

Greeny T said:


> First Solo Trip without being work related in some way, shape or form! March 13th-19th currently, but may extend to the 20th! Who else will be there??


I will be there March 5-15 you will prob see me at Epcot planing on being there most of my trip first time solo


----------



## tdizzle

I'm heading in April 14-18th for my first solo trip and 1st half marathon.  I've got a tea booked for Friday afternoon, BOG breakfast Saturday and i don't know what else.  Anyone else going to be there???


----------



## jetpuller

Mostly Solo at Walt Disney World next week on *January 31st thru February 5th 2016* for my 27th trip.  I am taking the Keys to the Kingdom tour on February 4th at 9:30 am.  I would love to meet up with other Disney Fanatics. Just hit me up.


----------



## IvyWinter

I'll be there solo Feb 29th to March 2nd, if anyone is there would love to meet up. Let me know!


----------



## Greeny T

gleap003 said:


> I will be there March 5-15 you will prob see me at Epcot planing on being there most of my trip first time solo



Maybe I'll see you there! I'm staying at The Poly. You?


----------



## gleap003

Greeny T said:


> Maybe I'll see you there! I'm staying at The Poly. You?


All stars it's cheap and I can spend the extra money on some fun stuff (whisky)


----------



## katwisc

Going to be there with family Feb 28-March 4. Have a solo day planned March 1.


----------



## TaleAsOldAsTime13

We just got back from our trip, but I've been bugging the fiancé for not booking BB Lol He won't go with me but is encouraging me to go for my birthday next year soooo it looks as if I will be there September 11-17 or 18th, 2017 for my first solo trip. Doing a split stay for sure at either Boardwalk or Saratoga Springs, alongside Poly.. Just need to wait for that DVC points booking window to open up


----------



## Greeny T

gleap003 said:


> All stars it's cheap and I can spend the extra money on some fun stuff (whisky)



haha Very nice. I think I'm planning my own personal "Monorail Crawl" for the 16th. Lemme know if you'll be around.


----------



## gleap003

I 


Greeny T said:


> haha Very nice. I think I'm planning my own personal "Monorail Crawl" for the 16th. Lemme know if you'll be around.


leave on the 15th would love to do a monorail crawl that would have been cool


----------



## Greeny T

Ccane2001 said:


> I'm thinking of going around March or April as well, just not sure about going alone


Did you end up booking your trip? I'll be there from March 13th-19th.


----------



## Greeny T

Grumpy247365 said:


> Short getaway for me. March 9th - 11th. Staying at the Poly, so two days is about all I want to spend! LOL


I'll be at the Poly from the 13th-19th! What are your plans and ish?


----------



## Greeny T

Grumpy247365 said:


> Short getaway for me. March 9th - 11th. Staying at the Poly, so two days is about all I want to spend! LOL


Just realized I read your dates wrong.. never mind lol. Too bad we'll just miss each other.


----------



## Greeny T

Ccane2001 said:


> I can go whenever, just too chicken to actually book first solo trip lol


What's so scary about it?


----------



## Kimk67

Anyone in the parks now?  Feb 11-13, 2016


----------



## DaisyDuck001

tdizzle said:


> I'm heading in April 14-18th for my first solo trip and 1st half marathon.  I've got a tea booked for Friday afternoon, BOG breakfast Saturday and i don't know what else.  Anyone else going to be there???


Hey tdizzle, I'll be at WDW April 8-21, 2016.  Busy with family reunion during some of your visit, but -- would you like to join my Tusker House late breakfast reservation on April 14?  Or join my Captain's Grille dinner reservation on evening of April 17?  Or meet in Magic Kingdom on morning of April 18?  Join Liberty Tree Tavern lunch on April 18?  So far, I'm solo for all these.


----------



## MeganMango

I'm 22, marathon runner, and crossfitter.... and going to Disney solo! Booking tonight for March 6-10th. If anyone wants to meet up for a ride in the parks or lunch, let me know!


----------



## PISCESANGEL

IvyWinter said:


> I'll be there solo Feb 29th to March 2nd, if anyone is there would love to meet up. Let me know!


I'm there for the same dates! PM me and I'll let you know what I'm planning. Maybe we can meet up and say hello and/or have a meal! 
Carla


----------



## Skysdad

Solo trip 2/29-3/3 short and sweet but I gotta get a trip in. Was there last year in January and had a great time.


----------



## richmo

Three weeks to go! (3/9-15)....getting close!


----------



## katwisc

PISCESANGEL said:


> I'm there for the same dates! PM me and I'll let you know what I'm planning. Maybe we can meet up and say hello and/or have a meal!
> Carla


 I'll be there then too!


----------



## PISCESANGEL

katwisc said:


> I'll be there then too!


We can all meet up!


----------



## Grumpy247365

Greeny T said:


> Just realized I read your dates wrong.. never mind lol. Too bad we'll just miss each other.



Well damn. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## katwisc

PISCESANGEL said:


> We can all meet up!


That would be fun. Just send me a note.


----------



## Greeny T

Grumpy247365 said:


> Well damn. Have fun on your trip!


Thank you, you too!


----------



## Greeny T

richmo said:


> Three weeks to go! (3/9-15)....getting close!



Arriving on the 13th. Many plans for last couple days?


----------



## TraceyL

Second solo trip planned for 9/23-4/10
Last time it was for Christmas - this time for my nnth birthday


----------



## Ravensorrow

4/30 - 5/8  Yay!!  Staying at POP (never stayed there before  )


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Is anyone going around April 9-20 this year, who may like to meet up sometime?


----------



## breick

I'm in for March 19th-28th.


----------



## Discodropped

My first solo trip 5/25 - 5/29 and I am so excited! Anyone want to meet up? My parents, friends, pretty much everyone thinks I am crazy for wanting to do this, but nobody else can go or has the money and they have talked me out of it a few times in the years past, but this time I am sticking to my plan, anyone done this before that feels comfortable to send me a personal message about how to go about having the best solo experience, feel free and thanks!


----------



## Anchored

Any solo AP'ers that want a buddy?
I currently have a weekday select pass but will be upgrading when I renew in April
My kids are sick of going all the time, but not me!!! I live in Pinellas county, about 1:15 away

Also would be happy to meet up with people traveling in!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Anchored said:


> Any solo AP'ers that want a buddy?
> I currently have a weekday select pass but will be upgrading when I renew in April
> My kids are sick of going all the time, but not me!!! I live in Pinellas county, about 1:15 away
> 
> Also would be happy to meet up with people traveling in!


I'll be visiting this April and will have some solo times when I could meet up for a meal, or amphicar ride, or some park touring.


----------



## Greeny T

Anchored said:


> Any solo AP'ers that want a buddy?
> I currently have a weekday select pass but will be upgrading when I renew in April
> My kids are sick of going all the time, but not me!!! I live in Pinellas county, about 1:15 away
> 
> Also would be happy to meet up with people traveling in!



I'll be there March 13th-19th. If you'd like to meet up, I'll let you know my plans on a given day .


----------



## Beaks

Anchored said:


> Any solo AP'ers that want a buddy?
> I currently have a weekday select pass but will be upgrading when I renew in April
> My kids are sick of going all the time, but not me!!! I live in Pinellas county, about 1:15 away
> 
> Also would be happy to meet up with people traveling in!


I'll be at Wilderness Lodge from March 26th to the 30th! Woo Hoo!
(I keep trying to figure out how to get a profile picture on here)


----------



## RyansMum

My first solo trip is planned for October!   Just a tad excited


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Just booked a solo trip for May 10-17 & I couldnt be more excited! Anyone traveling solo the same dates who wants to meet for a meal/drinks??


----------



## skimbob

9/11-9/14 Wilderness Lodge. I love going solo.


----------



## MrLight

Doing my third solo trip on 9/17 to 9/24!  Pop Century!

I'm excited about all the new things that will be there:  Soarin Round the World, Frozen Forever, Rivers of Light, Nighttime Safari, new Star Wars mini-shows at Studios...


----------



## MrLight

Anchored said:


> Any solo AP'ers that want a buddy?
> I currently have a weekday select pass but will be upgrading when I renew in April
> My kids are sick of going all the time, but not me!!! I live in Pinellas county, about 1:15 away
> 
> Also would be happy to meet up with people traveling in!


I grew up in St Pete!  I moved out in 2004.


----------



## WIDisney2

Ju


DaisyDuck001 said:


> Is anyone going around April 9-20 this year, who may like to meet up sometime?


just arrived and looking to do Disney 10th or 11th if I find someone fun to share it with.


----------



## WIDisney2

WIDisney2 said:


> Ju
> 
> just arrived and looking to do Disney 10th or 11th if I find someone fun to share it with.


And can't figure out how to add pic to profile


----------



## MrLight

I had trouble with that at first too, I'm thinking the system prevents you from adding a photo until you've been a member longer and/or made more posts.


----------



## lacetea

I'm very excited about my upcoming trip which is in only 20 days! I'm going to WDW May 1st through May 8th! I'm treating it as my birthday present to myself since I leave for Disney the day after my Birthday. This will be my 2nd solo trip and I'm just so happy to be going back. I'm curious if anyone else is going to be at WDW around the same time. I've only gone on solo trips so it might be fun to try and meet new friends too.


----------



## Johny1

Anyone want to plan a meet-up at Disneyworld?  I can leave whenever. No one wants to go to Disneyworld in my neck of the woods. I'm a normal person. Lok


----------



## Disinthe808

Doing the solo thing from May 9-16! It will be my third time going alone but always looking for people who share a passion for WDW!


----------



## besweeet

lacetea said:


> I'm very excited about my upcoming trip which is in only 20 days! I'm going to WDW May 1st through May 8th! I'm treating it as my birthday present to myself since I leave for Disney the day after my Birthday. This will be my 2nd solo trip and I'm just so happy to be going back. I'm curious if anyone else is going to be at WDW around the same time. I've only gone on solo trips so it might be fun to try and meet new friends too.



I'm only 2 hours away from WDW and make weekend trips every 2-4 weeks. Maybe we can meet up on the 7th or 8th.


----------



## Robyn Millar

Do many people tend to travel solo on disney cruises? Considering it myself wonder if there are many other like minded people


----------



## Johny1

People do it. Go by yourself!  Who cares. I'm going by myself to the parks in May. Whenever I bring someone they just don't get it.


----------



## Greeny T

Just finished a solo trip in March. Will be back with mom in July, but will be solo again November 18th-22nd for D23 Destination D Weekend! Anyone else? Then the family and I will be back in December after the Podcast Cruise. SO much to look forward to!


----------



## CRGarden

Hitting up the parks on May 21 & 22 for my first solo trip!  Thinking I might end up getting a ticket to the Club Villain event.


----------



## MasterGracey1972

I'll be making a quick solo trip from April 29 to May 3.  It'll be my first one, and not quite sure if I'll like touring the parks alone. I have an AP for the first time this year, so taking advantage of it with a trip before it expires at the end of May (not renewing this year).   Would be cool to hang out with any DISers who live in the area or who will also be visiting WDW during late April/early May.  I love all things Disney...however I'm saddened that on this trip I will not get to see the new RoL show and all the other new offerings coming to AK soon. #ThanksShanghai
Let me know if you'd like to meet up! I don't check the boards too often but will try to check back soon, or you can hit me up on twitter @jeffbostock or Instagram: jeff.bostock


----------



## DaraW

Traveling with my mum 30th September 2017 to 14th October, but she has problems with her knee so I'll be braving the parks alone a few of the days! Anyone there at that time? (I'm 21, female, from the UK).


----------



## besweeet

DaraW said:


> Traveling with my mum 30th September *2017 *to 14th October, but she has problems with her knee so I'll be braving the parks alone a few of the days! Anyone there at that time? (I'm 21, female, from the UK).



Did you mean 2016?


----------



## DaraW

besweeet said:


> Did you mean 2016?


No, I've just booked my first ever trip for NEXT year!  2017 please hurry! Excited doesn't cover it!


----------



## poprouge

CRGarden said:


> Hitting up the parks on May 21 & 22 for my first solo trip!  Thinking I might end up getting a ticket to the Club Villain event.


While I have gone many times with kiddies in tow, I'm going to be at Disney during that time with my kids and a single gf that comes on occassion.  If you wanna meet up with us on the 22nd, we're going to be in Epcot, your welcome to pal around if you like.


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Only 6 more days til I leave!!!! Going solo May 10-17 & have a couple ADRs if anyones interested in joining! Cant wait!!


----------



## besweeet

Ericaxo0528 said:


> Only 6 more days til I leave!!!! Going solo May 10-17 & have a couple ADRs if anyones interested in joining! Cant wait!!



ADRs?


----------



## Ericaxo0528

besweeet said:


> ADRs?



I just posted a thread with my reservations. check it out if youre interested!


----------



## LuciMarie

My first solo trip will be this year!
(though I will get to meet up with a few friends during the trip)
October 26th - November 2nd!
First time for MNSSH and F&W. SO excited!


----------



## richmo

besweeet said:


> ADRs?



ADR = Advance Dining Reservation


----------



## jasoncane

Hey everyone. I'll be at the parks this Wednesday May 11th. Definitely doing two parks with one of them being Hollywood but not sure what the other might be. Let me know if you're interested in meeting up


----------



## jasoncane

jasoncane said:


> Hey everyone. I'll be at the parks this Wednesday May 11th. Definitely doing two parks with one of them being Hollywood but not sure what the other might be. Let me know if you're interested in meeting up



Anyone want to hang out at Epcot this evening? Heading over there now.


----------



## precious pixie

I'll be in the most magical place on Earth in June from 6/27-7/1. Would enjoy meeting some fellow dis-ers for a drink, meal, and/or skipping around the park going on rides


----------



## ghosto hosto

MrLight said:


> I had trouble with that at first too, I'm thinking the system prevents you from adding a photo until you've been a member longer and/or made more posts.


I thought it was written in another thread that you must have 10 posts to be able to do PMs. Maybe it's the same for profile pics too. Yay. Now I only need 4 more.


----------



## besweeet

I'm planning on going to WDW this Saturday (21st). If anyone wants to join, let me know, otherwise I'll have PeopleMover all to myself again.


----------



## snowybelle

I'll be solo-ing my first time Sept 18-24. I would LOVE to meet up with fellow DISers at random points throughout the week. Please message me or LMK if you'll be there and are interested! 
(34, female, Minnesota )


----------



## megveg

*Ill be solo in WDW Nov 11-15th right now if anyone wants a F&W buddy let me know*


----------



## RCID

When you guys do solo trips, do you still make reservations at your favorite table service?

It took me the longest time to muster up the courage to do it, but finally once I did, it wasn't terrible.  At least the CM/Server was very understanding.


----------



## besweeet

RCID said:


> When you guys do solo trips, do you still make reservations at your favorite table service?
> 
> It took me the longest time to muster up the courage to do it, but finally once I did, it wasn't terrible.  At least the CM/Server was very understanding.



I've only had table service solo once, and it was at San Angel at Epcot. I didn't make a reservation beforehand, and only had to wait <5 minutes.


----------



## melana

My first solo trip will be this december from the 24th to the 28th. I am really looking forward to it. It is usually myself, my sister and niece but this year, I am doing it alone.  I really hope to have fun and make the best of it.


----------



## MchL

melana said:


> My first solo trip will be this december from the 24th to the 28th. I am really looking forward to it. It is usually myself, my sister and niece but this year, I am doing it alone.  I really hope to have fun and make the best of it.




I plan to be there at the same time, Melana. Maybe we can meet up for dinner??


----------



## melana

Maybe we can!!


----------



## AdrianaR

I just booked my first WDW solo trip!!!! Thanks to an error in the American Airlines website, I was able to get a round-trip plane ticket from Chile to Miami really cheap!! yaaaay! I'll be going to WDW from Dec 7th until the 13th! So if anyone wants to meet for dinner or drinks


----------



## Nick Pij

I am in WDW right now until June 8...anyone wanna meet up, let me know.

I will also be traveling solo October 30 until November 11.


----------



## E-ticket Princess

[Q="lacetea, post: 55532348, member: 469765"]I'm very excited about my upcoming trip which is in only 20 days! I'm going to WDW May 1st through May 8th! I'm treating it as my birthday present to myself since I leave for Disney the day after my Birthday. This will be my 2nd solo trip and I'm just so happy to be going back. I'm curious if anyone else is going to be at WDW around the same time. I've only gone on solo trips so it might be fun to try and meet new friends too.[/QUOTE]

I love your signature quote! HOND is my husbands favorite.  We saw Disney Dreams in Paris and it made me tear up when Quasi came on.


----------



## Andrew K

I'll be @ WDW from 6-15 DEC . I haven't been in a few years.  I'd love to hang out with another disfan one day. I love to explore the parks and resorts with a camera in hand.


----------



## AdrianaR

Andrew K said:


> I'll be @ WDW from 6-15 DEC . I haven't been in a few years.  I'd love to hang out with another disfan one day. I love to explore the parks and resorts with a camera in hand.


 Hey Andrew! I'll be there around those same dates! This will be my first Disney solo trip, so I'm more than willing to hang out with other solo travellers. I also bought a ticket for the MVMCP on the 11th!


----------



## batgirl478

Hi everyone! I just discovered this forum. I'll be heading to WDW June 22-28 but part of that time is a work conference. I'll be exploring Magic Kingdom and Universal on June 22-23. This is my first time going solo so I'm really nervous!


----------



## cking2729

batgirl478 said:


> Hi everyone! I just discovered this forum. I'll be heading to WDW June 22-28 but part of that time is a work conference. I'll be exploring Magic Kingdom and Universal on June 22-23. This is my first time going solo so I'm really nervous!



Hey batgirl! I'm a local passholder so if you'd like to hang out in the parks I'm always excited to go and make new friends!


----------



## cking2729

AdrianaR said:


> I just booked my first WDW solo trip!!!! Thanks to an error in the American Airlines website, I was able to get a round-trip plane ticket from Chile to Miami really cheap!! yaaaay! I'll be going to WDW from Dec 7th until the 13th! So if anyone wants to meet for dinner or drinks



Hey Adriana! Are you still planning on this trip? I'll be at WDW at the same time and would love to hang out and get dinner! Are you Chilean?!


----------



## AdrianaR

cking2729 said:


> Hey Adriana! Are you still planning on this trip? I'll be at WDW at the same time and would love to hang out and get dinner! Are you Chilean?!


 hey! Yeah I'm Chilean, I've been going to the parks since I was 3 years old 
 I'm pretty much counting the days until my flight now


----------



## cking2729

AdrianaR said:


> hey! Yeah I'm Chilean, I've been going to the parks since I was 3 years old
> I'm pretty much counting the days until my flight now


I bet! Do you have any dining reservations? What's the best way for us to talk?


----------



## xxpiratestevexx

Hi I'm going to be at DisneyWorld from September 5th to the 16th, I'm going with a few friends and we're staying at the wilderness lodge. Can't wait oh and I'm from England


----------



## cking2729

AdrianaR said:


> hey! Yeah I'm Chilean, I've been going to the parks since I was 3 years old
> I'm pretty much counting the days until my flight now


Oh and I was also born in 1986!! Woo!! High five!


----------



## MikeSmith1977

Just Discovered this site,  I am making my first solo trip to Disney World Feb 6th thru the 13th. Staying at Buena Vista Palace at Downtown Disney! I can't wait


----------



## AdrianaR

cking2729 said:


> Oh and I was also born in 1986!! Woo!! High five!


 hahaha! I originally wanted to go to Disney World on my 30th Birthday and celebrate my 30s like a kid, but my friends couldn't make it, so I decided to travel somewhere else for my birthday. I'm still going to pretend like it's my birthday when I go on December


----------



## batgirl478

cking2729 said:


> Hey batgirl! I'm a local passholder so if you'd like to hang out in the parks I'm always excited to go and make new friends!



Hi! Sorry my response is so delayed. I didn't get to make it to Disney this trip   My flight was originally supposed to land a little before 12 last Wednesday and I was going to go that afternoon as my conference offered discounted tickets after 3 pm. But unfortunately my flight got cancelled and I was put on a later flight that put me in Orlando Wednesday night. I already had plans with a colleague for Universal on Thursday and then the conference ran Fri-Tuesday. Luckily my ticket can be used anytime before December 2017 so I'll have to plan another trip. I'll let you know when I do. 
Sorry for such a long explanation!


----------



## Alfredo68

My first solo trip is booked for last week in October. A bit scared but extremely excited! MK and EPCOT and staying at the Disney Port Orleans Riverside. Can't wait!


----------



## RyansMum

Alfredo68 said:


> My first solo trip is booked for last week in October. A bit scared but extremely excited! MK and EPCOT and staying at the Disney Port Orleans Riverside. Can't wait!



Totally being nosy here.....when are you there in October?   I'm staying at Riverside as well!


----------



## Alfredo68

I arrive Monday, October 24 and checking in as close to 3PM as possible so I can make a beeline for the Magic Kingdom!  I stay until Saturday, October 29 (11 AM checkout -- at which point my usual leaving-Disney depression will set in).


----------



## Captain_Mickey

I have not been to Disneyworld in a long time, not since I was 12.  I am going solo in the fall for both holiday parties.  Anybody other people going to WDW solo during that time?

And can somebody explain the purpose of the lime green ribbon/watch?


----------



## Jriv421

I am heading for my second solo Disney world trip July 22-25. Very much looking forward to some relaxing time and a little park hopping as well. Definitely want to explore world showcase more (aka drinking around the world) got a very late start last month and didn't make it out of the Mexico pavilion (I'm a sucker for some good tequila). Also really looking forward to jelly rolls because that's been a long time favorite of mine.


----------



## jordandisney

Captain_Mickey said:


> I have not been to Disneyworld in a long time, not since I was 12.  I am going solo in the fall for both holiday parties.  Anybody other people going to WDW solo during that time?
> 
> And can somebody explain the purpose of the lime green ribbon/watch?



You're going to have a great time going during the holidays, I wish I was going then!

The lime green ribbon is just to identify other solo travelers (lucky for me I like wearing ribbons and lime green is my favorite color!)


----------



## MitchellRNORTON

Hello All! New member here, I have however "lurked" for YEARS. I have been going to WDW every year for the past 9 years and it is literally my FAVORITE place. Anywhozzle, long story short I am going with family but I am the odd man out and generally break away and explore alone. I am going SEPT 11-17 and I was hoping to have a partner to hang with and experience the park with, now understand that while I dont intend to hit on or pursue anything I would rather hang with a girl. Most of my friends are girls and i find them more fun. So I would have a picture of me up but it wont let me, but I am a 32 year old male from Indiana and i hope to hear from someone lol


----------



## DaisyDuck001

*Oct. 29 - Nov. 7, 2016*

Hi Folks,

I'm meeting up with friends and family this fall, but as of now I'm still solo for a few meals.

Would anyone like to meet up for any of these?

Oct. 29 Dinner at Captain's Grille
Oct. 30 Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern; Dinner at Skipper Canteen
Nov. 7 Breakfast at Cape May Café

Please me know if you might like to join any of these dining reservations!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey DISers! I'll be there *September 18th - September 24th!* I plan on going to the Halloween Party on Tuesday, Sept. 20th. So Let me know if you'd like to meet up!


----------



## MrLight

I just picked out my Magic Band!  My first purple!  9/17 to 9/24


----------



## Jriv421

Hi all,
September 29-October 3 is my next solo trip. Anyone who wants to do dinner or drinks or park hop let me know. Always good to meet a fellow Disney person.


----------



## jascm

Heading down 8/23-8/26 and would enjoy a friend! LMK


----------



## buffalo pollack

DaisyDuck001 said:


> *Oct. 29 - Nov. 7, 2016*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm meeting up with friends and family this fall, but as of now I'm still solo for a few meals.
> 
> Would anyone like to meet up for any of these?
> 
> Oct. 29 Dinner at Captain's Grille
> Oct. 30 Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern; Dinner at Skipper Canteen
> Nov. 7 Breakfast at Cape May Café
> 
> Please me know if you might like to join any of these dining reservations!



I will be down October 30 - November 10.  I'll meet you for dinner on October 30 if the offer is still there.


----------



## buffalo pollack

I just planned my next trip, it's a little last minute but I will be in WDW staying at all star movies September 3-6.

Then I'll be back October 30 - November 10.  

Both are solo trips, but I will always welcome company of a fellow Disney person.


----------



## Drago02

Im flying solo for the 1st time in WDW. I'm going from Sept 6-16 planning on playing some golf, night of joy concert, discovery cove and maybe Universal. I got dining reservations for 2 so anyone wants to meet up for dinner to hang out let me know.


----------



## VolvoManiac850

There is a good chance I go alone in June of next year. I'm honestly looking forward to it since I'll be able to just do whatever I want and not be judged when my inner 8 year old comes out


----------



## Scotiabanker

MikeSmith1977 said:


> Just Discovered this site,  I am making my first solo trip to Disney World Feb 6th thru the 13th. Staying at Buena Vista Palace at Downtown Disney! I can't wait


Wear your green ribbon...I may see you there!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

buffalo pollack said:


> I will be down October 30 - November 10.  I'll meet you for dinner on October 30 if the offer is still there.


Hi, just found your comment.  I tried to send you a message, but there was an error that you can't receive messages.  I think it's because you have to have at least ten posts on these message boards before anyone can send you a message.  If you get to that point, I can try again.


----------



## buffalo pollack

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, just found your comment.  I tried to send you a message, but there was an error that you can't receive messages.  I think it's because you have to have at least ten posts on these message boards before anyone can send you a message.  If you get to that point, I can try again.



I guess I will need to be more active in this thread.


----------



## buffalo pollack

So what does everyone do when they go by themselves?  To me, one of the most amusing things is watching people and seeing how miserable they are because not everything is going their way or whatever.  Begging solo means you don't have to go by anyone else's agenda...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

buffalo pollack said:


> I guess I will need to be more active in this thread.


You can post to any DisBoards thread, and it will count towards the ten posts.


----------



## BigKid42

Hi guys,

I will also be there Sept 28th - Oct 4th. Based on my current plans I want to go see La Nouba Wednesday night and I will be hitting Universal on Thursday/Friday, Disney parks on Saturday/Sunday, Monday TBD.  

If you want to hit some rides or dinner with me at any of the parks, let me know.

This will be my first solo trip so any/all solo travelers are welcomed to help ease my nerves.  Let me know!!  Thanks!!         

Oh and where do I get this green ribbon?   Do all solo travelers on this site wear them?


----------



## intricatejewel

Robyn Millar said:


> Do many people tend to travel solo on disney cruises? Considering it myself wonder if there are many other like minded people



As a matter of fact, I have my 4th solo Disney cruise coming up this October. It's so much fun and I've met a lot of interesting people who I've become friends with over each trip. I've only ever met two solo cruisers out of the 5 solo cruises I've done, but that's not to say there weren't more. They just happened to be fellow table mates. I am never more relaxed than when I'm on a solo cruise. Give a try, I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## Jriv421

BigKid42 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will also be there Sept 28th - Oct 4th. Based on my current plans I want to go see La Nouba Wednesday night and I will be hitting Universal on Thursday/Friday, Disney parks on Saturday/Sunday, Monday TBD.
> 
> If you want to hit some rides or dinner with me at any of the parks, let me know.
> 
> This will be my first solo trip so any/all solo travelers are welcomed to help ease my nerves.  Let me know!!  Thanks!!
> 
> Oh and where do I get this green ribbon?   Do all solo travelers on this site wear them?



I'm actually doing my 4th solo trip sept 29-out 3. Definitely always interested in having a good dinner or some drinks with a fellow Disney fan.


----------



## buffalo pollack

I would really like to do a Disney cruise solo, but when I looked into it, it appeared to be as if I was paying for 2 people.  Most cruises have a solo rate, does Disney and I'm just not looking in the right place?


----------



## intricatejewel

buffalo pollack said:


> I would really like to do a Disney cruise solo, but when I looked into it, it appeared to be as if I was paying for 2 people.  Most cruises have a solo rate, does Disney and I'm just not looking in the right place?


No, sadly, Disney does not offer a solo rate. You only have to pay port fees and taxes for one person but you still get slapped with the double occupancy rate. That's why I've only ever cruised the short 3 day Bahama cruises. It's expensive, but I've gotten a few decent GTY room rates that helped eased the sting of loosening the purse strings. I've cruised solo on Royal Caribbean, but they do a terrible job of matching up similar table mates and after two awkward experiences, I've sworn off solo cruising with anyone other than Disney for a while.


----------



## Drago02

Buffalo I also inquired about the Disney cruise and it forces you to pay for 2 if your traveling solo. That's why I haven't done a Disney cruise trip, that and my nieces would kill me.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Well I would be willing to start conversations with someone about sharing a cabin.  I am not one to stay in my room very often anyways.


----------



## Drago02

You should start a thread on cabin sharing, that's a good idea. I've only been cruising once and i was rarely in my cabin except when i got sea sick/drunk lol


----------



## katmu

I think I posted my dates in a couple of the other threads but I must have missed this one.

Solo Sept 18 -24.  18th- 22nd at Disney, 22nd - 24th at Universal.


----------



## Disney Blues

I never went solo, but would be willing to meet up in Diz...I'm only a few hours away...I love that place


----------



## Flumer

Ditto^ Just moved to the JAX area and have a few friends in Orlando but they definitely aren't Disney Junkies. Always down for a meet-up. Now I'm kinda psyched since i've NEVER seen this thread for the years I've been on the site.


----------



## dallaschick8

New to this board, 1st time posting. I'm sailing solo for the 1st time on the Dream on 11/11.  Any help or suggestions. Anyone joining me??


----------



## MikiZen

Hi, my name is Miki and I am planning a trip to Disney World in December of 2017 . This will be my first solo trip and I am hoping to find someone to possibly meetup with every now and then during my Disney vacation (male or female). I am also open to the idea of sharing a hotel room (preferably at the Art of Animation Resort and with a felow female ), to cut down on my trip cost.

A bit about me:

Gender: female

Age: 20 (21 in December).

Ethnicity: white

Kids: Nope; maybe someday.

Pets: a dog and a bearded dragon.

Job: full time student, part time employee.


Favorite Colors: purple and green

Favorite Disney Movies: Marry Poppins, Bed Knobs and Broomsticks, Sleeping Beauty, Alice in Wonderland (animated), The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Fantasia, Nightmare Before Christmas, and The Rescuers (to name a few).

Hobbies: reading, listening to music, watching old movies, creating art, learning a new language, collecting coffee mugs.

Personality: I am shy and quiet at first but once I get to know someone I'll become more animated.

My travel style is mostly slow to moderate paced with bits of fast sprinkled hear and there. I love to stop and take pictures and shop ( I take my time when I'm shopping, I look at EVERYTHING), but I also like to get the best possible spot in line when it comes to my favorite rides (I'm not afraid to do a little fast walking to achieve this).

My trip finances are budget to moderate. I am saving up what little money I have left over each month to take this trip.

Planned or laid back trip: my plans are more like guidlines.

Morning or night person: For Disney I am a morning and night person ( any other day im a night person).

Favorite parks: Magic Kingdom for the rides, Animal Kingdom for the shopping, and Epcot for the food.

I am a leader once I get to know someone but I dont mind being a follower so that the person I'm with can have a magical time as well.

Rate these by importance (1 most important, 6 least important);
Rides: 1, food: 2, tours: 4, character experiences: 5, shopping: 3, down time: 6

If anyone has any questions let me know .


----------



## Ragtime Gal

I didn't realize that there was a solo board.  Considering taking a trip during the week after Thanksgiving (see my post on the community board) but I'm a little nervous about going alone.  I'm female, age 51, last kid just went off the college.  Love everything about WDW and have already been twice this year - but never without my kids!


----------



## dacypo

I will be there October 31, Nov 1, and Nov 2, Staying at the Best Western this time instead of onsite.  Will be at the NXL Paintball World Cup the following 4 days.  Renting a house with my friends


----------



## FlightlyFae

Going October 17-20, mostly Epcot and Magic Kingdom.


----------



## snowybelle

Going solo November 13-17. Please message me if you'd like to meet up!


----------



## Victoria West

I'm making a solo trip November 21 - Dec 1! It's not my first solo trip, but I have never been to downtown Orlando and would love to do that and maybe go to a club or something (i'm 25). If there is anyone around my age who will be there around that time and is interested, let me know!


----------



## RDURay20

I'm an Annual Passholder from Raleigh, NC. I'll be making a solo trip Oct. 9-11th.  Anyone interested in taking in the last Main Street Electrical Parade / Food & Wine?  Staying at Coronado Springs.


----------



## TomIV

Arriving solo November 26th and flying out December 2nd (so 12/1 is my last fun day). Staying on property - anyone else?

Also attending the *MVMCP* on the 1st.


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Ill be there solo tomorrow! Staying Oct 4-7. Dont have any set plans this time just gonna go with the flow so Im completely free if anyone wants to hangout!


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Here solo now and my plan was to fly out on the 7th but it looks like I may be stuck here a few more days because of the storm. If anyone else is here now or within the next week let me know because I'll be more than willing to meet up! Lol


----------



## bpellis

Never seen this thead. Flying out on the 8th, staying through the 11th. Plan on going to the MNSSHP on the 10th. If anyone wants to hang out let me me know. Not exactly solo, traveling with my daughter (age 10), but would welcome adult company.


----------



## Katelson

I will be in Orlando from 12 November - 4 December on my first solo trip! I would love to meet up with someone who will be just as excited about WDW as I will be! I'm female, 26, live in Australia, work as a nurse and I'm very easy going. I love adventures, especially Disney ones


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Anyone who would like to meet up for the Yehaa Bob show on Friday evening, Oct. 28, 2016?


----------



## Betsy Verney

I'm in WDW now until 26th October. I was supposed to be here for a family trip, but I've been abandoned! My mum had to return home early and I'm now exploring solo. I'm quite an experienced single traveller, so not too worried about being on my own for a while, but would love some company at some point in the trip. I've got unlimited tickets for Universal studios and the Halloween Horror nights for two people, so if anyone wants to come along let me know


----------



## Betsy Verney

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari


Im a solo traveller from London, 27 female, and have a free unlimited ticket for universal both parks, plus Halloween horror nights. I'm staying at WDW All stars until 26th October, give me a PM if you want to join up or if I can join your group!


----------



## Betsy Verney

billybaruch1 said:


> taswira, way to go! "They said it couldn't be done..." (insert appropriate music here).
> 
> I'll be a solo at WDW the next-to-last week in October. I'm looking forward to meeting anyone and everyone.



Hi, Give me a PM if you want to chat and maybe meet up?


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

Ragtime Gal said:


> I didn't realize that there was a solo board.  Considering taking a trip during the week after Thanksgiving (see my post on the community board) but I'm a little nervous about going alone.  I'm female, age 51, last kid just went off the college.  Love everything about WDW and have already been twice this year - but never without my kids!


Hi! I'm going December 7-11 2016. I usually travel with my daughters and son-in-laws. This is my first solo trip. Hope you have the best time ever!


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

First solo trip December 7-11 2016. I'm driving down from SC. I'm a physically fit 51 yr old man. I'd love to have someone to share some magic with. I'm not one to sit and people watch so be prepared to stay "on the move" and squeeze in all the Disney possible. lol
Plans are for MK-8th, Epcot-9th, HS-10th, AK-11th. This is my first Annual Passholder trip, and I hope to make a couple more trips before my pass expires.
Michael
<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0nxvflto2zq30ya3.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## OmegaxWk

First solo trip Starting November 17th - 23rd. I'm a single 26 Year Old male from NYC coming for vacation. Looking to get to know some interesting folks during this time. 
Message me if interested! :]


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

Second solo trip from EU / Germany (though no one can choice it ;-) ) Staying at Port Orleans Riverside from 12/16 (arrival from Universal) - 12/29 (departure in the afternoon).

Female, 31, a bit crazy - loving roller coasters, punk rock concerts, raccoons, beer and Disney (century classic movies and Muppets). Favorites: Meeko and Beast, I'd really do almost anything to meet them once <3 , and of course the Muppets (especially Fozzie, who comes with me as a backpack, Rowlf and Animal).

So, anyone ready to meet me at Dinner (because I just booked now, no times available for BOG-dinner - perhaps someone here with likeliness to meet me) or parks? Would be nice...


----------



## OmegaxWk

Victoria West said:


> I'm making a solo trip November 21 - Dec 1! It's not my first solo trip, but I have never been to downtown Orlando and would love to do that and maybe go to a club or something (i'm 25). If there is anyone around my age who will be there around that time and is interested, let me know!




I'll be able to hang November 21st and 22nd if interested! :]


----------



## aVASTGrl

Hey all! I'll be at MNSSHP next week on the 27th, then sailing on the Fantasy on the 29th! First solo cruise, so if anyone else is onboard, would love to grab a drink!


----------



## Starhart

I just yolo'd a trip for 10/24-27 - I'm sure I've seen some other solos that will be there...do we have some sort of stealth identifier to wear?


----------



## yocarol

YES!!!!! Finally doing my first solo trip! I'll be at Magic Kingdom tomorrow and Epcot Tuesday, and if I enjoy it as much as I think I wil, I'll be back at least once a month. Don't know why I've waited do long!


----------



## Mox714

It says at the top to wear lime green ribbon or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot.


----------



## Mox714

Starhart said:


> I just yolo'd a trip for 10/24-27 - I'm sure I've seen some other solos that will be there...do we have some sort of stealth identifier to wear?


It says at the top to wear lime green ribbon or lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot. Hope that helps I'm not sure if it is still the case since that was created in 2006


----------



## richmo

Mox714 said:


> It says at the top to wear lime green ribbon or lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot. Hope that helps I'm not sure if it is still the case since that was created in 2006



Right, but I don't think Home Depot carries that paint anymore.  I think some either make their own or tie a lime green ribbon or the like to bags, etc.


----------



## brookie714

First post, but long time user of the disboards! Will be arriving November 25 at POFQ. The 26th I will hopefully park hop all four parks (MK,Epcot,AK,HS, then ending the night back in MK) The 27-30 I'll be moving to the dark side (Universal) and coming back to Sports and MVMCP on the first and changing resorts again to Coronado on the second. This is actually a trip my best friend planned for Universal that I invited myself along as a joke and it has evolved into this half and half trip. She will be with her family and I don't want to intrude anymore on their plans so I will be off by myself for most of the trip.


----------



## TomIV

brookie714 said:


> First post, but long time user of the disboards! Will be arriving November 25 at POFQ. The 26th I will hopefully park hop all four parks (MK,Epcot,AK,HS, then ending the night back in MK) The 27-30 I'll be moving to the dark side (Universal) and coming back to Sports and MVMCP on the first and changing resorts again to Coronado on the second. This is actually a trip my best friend planned for Universal that I invited myself along as a joke and it has evolved into this half and half trip. She will be with her family and I don't want to intrude anymore on their plans so I will be off by myself for most of the trip.



Get 10 posts in and you can message people and arrange meetups easier


----------



## LEsherick

Hi Im doing a solo 2 day trip on November 14-15 The 14th will be 1 full day at MK and the 15th will be a Monorail Resout tour and Disney Springs until 4pm when I have to be back at POP to head to the airport.


----------



## Donald J Duck

I will be on business at Disney World from December 12-18.  Would love to meet for dinner and drinks any of those evenings.  I am a single professional male age 49.


----------



## precious pixie

Hi all! I am so excited I just booked my first solo trip for 11/26-11/29. I will be staying on property and would love to meet up with some people for park touring, rides, meals, or drinks! I am a 33 yr old female living in NYC


----------



## precious pixie

brookie714 said:


> First post, but long time user of the disboards! Will be arriving November 25 at POFQ. The 26th I will hopefully park hop all four parks (MK,Epcot,AK,HS, then ending the night back in MK) The 27-30 I'll be moving to the dark side (Universal) and coming back to Sports and MVMCP on the first and changing resorts again to Coronado on the second. This is actually a trip my best friend planned for Universal that I invited myself along as a joke and it has evolved into this half and half trip. She will be with her family and I don't want to intrude anymore on their plans so I will be off by myself for most of the trip.



Hi Brookie, I will be arriving bright and early on the 26th. I would be interested in coordinating some plans for that day with you. I literally just booked so I don't even have a rough plan, I know MK is open late so I was thinking of maybe grabbing dinner at one of the monorail resorts and enjoying a long night at MK. I haven't given much though to afternoon plans yet. Let me know if you want to plan something. 

ps I am a 33 yr old female and this is my first solo trip! I'll be staying on property


----------



## jascm

Heading down for a solo trip MLK weekend (1/13-1/16)! It'll be my 4th solo trip (I really almost enjoy them more then going with people I know haha). If you want to meet up, LMK!


----------



## brookie714

@precious pixie I do hope to end the day at MK so once you work on your plans let me know the details. Last year when I attempted to do all this park hopping (and that was without going to AK) I never made it back to MK, but I was able to Osbourne lights one last time.


----------



## precious pixie

brookie714 said:


> @precious pixie I do hope to end the day at MK so once you work on your plans let me know the details. Last year when I attempted to do all this park hopping (and that was without going to AK) I never made it back to MK, but I was able to Osbourne lights one last time.



@brookie714 MK is open very late on the 26th so that is why I figured I would plan on ending my night there, but really I have no detailed itinerary since I just booked this at the end of last week. I will be staying at POR the first night and then transfer to SSR. Do you want to exchange facebook information and we can chat a bit and then figure a plan?


----------



## brookie714

precious pixie said:


> @brookie714 MK is open very late on the 26th so that is why I figured I would plan on ending my night there, but really I have no detailed itinerary since I just booked this at the end of last week. I will be staying at POR the first night and then transfer to SSR. Do you want to exchange facebook information and we can chat a bit and then figure a plan?


I don't have a facebook and it seems like I have to accumulate some more posts before I can send a pm on here. Let's see if I can get that done!


----------



## washcaps

I ended up escaping to Disney for the weekend since I'm down here for work. (Nov 25-27) This is my first solo trip and I'd love to meet up with other single travelers. I'm a 33 year old male from DC.


----------



## brookie714

Never made it to enough posts to pm, but I'm here now. If you spot two women  wearing haunted mansion dresses, that's me and my best friend.


----------



## washcaps

brookie714 said:


> Never made it to enough posts to pm, but I'm here now. If you spot two women  wearing haunted mansion dresses, that's me and my best friend.



What park are you in this evening?


----------



## brookie714

I'm attempting to do JBJB at HS and then back over to MK. We will see if I can make it.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Victoria West said:


> I'm making a solo trip November 21 - Dec 1! It's not my first solo trip, but I have never been to downtown Orlando and would love to do that and maybe go to a club or something (i'm 25). If there is anyone around my age who will be there around that time and is interested, let me know!



hey,

I'm heading down November 29 - December 5.  if you'd like to meet up, let me know.


----------



## washcaps

brookie714 said:


> I'm attempting to do JBJB at HS and then back over to MK. We will see if I can make it.



Just saw this.... if you haven't started the trip over to MK, pick a spot to meet up at HS.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Hey all,

Sorry I haven't posted my last trip but I'm heading down to WDW for my 5th trip this year on November 29 and I'll be there until December 5.  This trip will be a little strange as I'm meeting up with a couple friends a day or 2.  I'm heading to Mickeys very merry Christmas party December 1.  I'm always up for meeting others that share my love of Disney...


----------



## buffalo pollack

brookie714 said:


> First post, but long time user of the disboards! Will be arriving November 25 at POFQ. The 26th I will hopefully park hop all four parks (MK,Epcot,AK,HS, then ending the night back in MK) The 27-30 I'll be moving to the dark side (Universal) and coming back to Sports and MVMCP on the first and changing resorts again to Coronado on the second. This is actually a trip my best friend planned for Universal that I invited myself along as a joke and it has evolved into this half and half trip. She will be with her family and I don't want to intrude anymore on their plans so I will be off by myself for most of the trip.



Well once you come to your senses and make your way back to WDW, I'll be there as of the 30th if you want to get together.


----------



## brookie714

washcaps said:


> Just saw this.... if you haven't started the trip over to MK, pick a spot to meet up at HS.


I apologize I didn't get back to you. I ended up staying in HS and not MK. Couldn't do it, logged in over 12.5 miles in all four parks. Hope you had a good evening!


----------



## Jriv421

I am going solo for New Year's Eve and I am so excited. 12/31-1/4. I absolutely can not wait to spend New Year's Eve in Disney. The Christmas lights will still be up and I hear great things about New Years in Disney. I plan on spending the night at Jellyrolls (my favorite) but I heard it gets packed in there fast. If anyone else will be down there I'm always up for a drink with a DISer.


----------



## GeorgiaMu

Hey y'all! This is my very first post on DIS and I look forward to learning from and maybe meet some of you on my trips. My first solo trip is February for the Princess 5K. Are there any other solo Princess runners/walkers out there?


----------



## plutosbuddie

My best friend and I  both 33 female will be in Disneyworld first week of march if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## RMOM352

Is this forum still actove? I see most posts from 2004????


----------



## RMOM352

The mouse ear paint sample cards are no longer available at Home Deopt - I checked yesterday. I was told that Walmart is now carrying them. I plan to get some to make luggage tag type of identity fro my backpack. I think I can get them laminated at Staples for a small cost.  will post a photo when finished.


----------



## jeffa213

Im doing disneyworld and pretty much all the parks from jan 4-15, and through in a little universal studios fun


----------



## Alania

Planning to go January 21-22. One day at Animal Kingdom and one day at Epcot. Solo 35 year old female. I have done Disney before solo, but in conjunction with a work conference. If you are there and want to meet up let me know.


----------



## DisNerd1937

Cool


----------



## useakiss

Are people still wearing the lime green ribbons/pins to signify a solo visitor? Just curious since I'm planning my first solo trip in September. It seems like a neat way to break the ice and recognize one another.


----------



## jimmymc

Is anyone interested in sharing a room/meeting up in WDW in the beginning of May? Flights are pretty cheap for me and the park is usually not crowded around then.


----------



## Edcot

Rowlf the Dog said:


> Second solo trip from EU / Germany (though no one can choice it ;-) ) Staying at Port Orleans Riverside from 12/16 (arrival from Universal) - 12/29 (departure in the afternoon).
> 
> Female, 31, a bit crazy - loving roller coasters, punk rock concerts, raccoons, beer and Disney (century classic movies and Muppets). Favorites: Meeko and Beast, I'd really do almost anything to meet them once <3 , and of course the Muppets (especially Fozzie, who comes with me as a backpack, Rowlf and Animal).
> 
> So, anyone ready to meet me at Dinner (because I just booked now, no times available for BOG-dinner - perhaps someone here with likeliness to meet me) or parks? Would be nice...


----------



## Edcot

Heading for first WDW trip 1/18/17-1/26/17. What is "the green ribbon" for?

Thanks!

Oh, and any tips for solo traveling?


----------



## Mar108

Hi! Annual Passholder here, and thinking of doing a trip the weekend of Feb. 11-12 for a singles weekend before Valentine's Day meetup. Anyone interested in hanging out at the Disney parks during that weekend? Can also just be for a drink or a meal.

31 y/o Female.


----------



## TinyTGO

Heading down solo today (2/6) and staying a couple days. I plan on doing some bar and food hopping


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Unofficially booked for Thurs Sept 7th 2017 to Tues Sept 12th 2017 - ALL STAR MOVIES!!! 
It's in my Disney Go cart waiting for me to put in my first 200.00.  Can't wait!


----------



## LKHailey

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Unofficially booked for Thurs Sept 7th 2017 to Tues Sept 12th 2017 - ALL STAR MOVIES!!!
> It's in my Disney Go cart waiting for me to put in my first 200.00.  Can't wait!



I'll be at Pop, or somewhere, haven't fully decided, the 9th thru 16th


----------



## MarlzViolet

Hey  

I am staying at POP from 22nd September until 29th September and then going on the Disney Dream 29th September until 2nd October. I am travelling alone and will be there on my 25th birthday  
Is anybody else going during these dates ?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm a local to DISNEY so feel free to message me y'all when you're in town! Would love to meet other DISers! 

38 yo/female


----------



## BetsCS

Heading to DCL Fantasy on April 15th (2017) for my 10th (I think) cruise.  


Am travelling with my 10 yr old grandson, just the two of us.  This will be the 4th cruise with a 10 yr old...they experience magic and remember.  Anyway, am otherwise a solo traveller and would enjoy meeting other solo travellers.  I have some travel time between him and the next one in '20 or '21 and would love to hear where you've been and what you've done...solo.


----------



## richmo

Coming soon! March 26-31


----------



## Minnelove

Is there a thread or group you know of for single parents who love to cruise DCL?


----------



## HeatherI

I am doing Disney solo in from May 30 through June 3rd.  Would love to have someone to have a meal with.


----------



## SteamPower

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm a local to DISNEY so feel free to message me y'all when you're in town! Would love to meet other DISers!
> 
> 38 yo/female



Nice to hear Nikki.  Hope to get down there soon.  Lets keep in touch!


----------



## jascm

Headed down April 25-30. Headed to Dapper Day Saturday 29 solo and am looking for someone else who is dressing up to hang with! LMK


----------



## Andrew015

Heading to California for work the last week of June, but hoping to spend a day or two at Disneyland on the 25th and 26th.  Will be my first time there and first solo Disney experience.   Any recommendations on must see/do experiences?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Andrew015 said:


> Heading to California for work the last week of June, but hoping to spend a day or two at Disneyland on the 25th and 26th.  Will be my first time there and first solo Disney experience.   Any recommendations on must see/do experiences?


Carsland!


----------



## Bopsie

MarlzViolet said:


> Hey
> 
> I am staying at POP from 22nd September until 29th September and then going on the Disney Dream 29th September until 2nd October. I am travelling alone and will be there on my 25th birthday
> Is anybody else going during these dates ?



Hi, I hope this is the right year but I will be there the week of the 24th - it's my birthday the day before I come so we could have a birthday celebration somewhere! I am from Scotland and 30 years old. I'm planning my week strategically to make the most of it. I have no idea how to message on here but feel free to get in touch. I'm planning to do the halloween party on the 26th.


----------



## BethRosee15

I'll be staying at All Star Music next year - October 19th-26th! First solo trip so would be nice to meet up, if anyone's there during that week


----------



## sandrawendy1995

I'll be at D23 July 14-16th and at Disneyland 17-20  I would love to meet up and run around the parks with some fellow disers!


----------



## Sheldonman14

MarlzViolet said:


> Hey
> 
> I am staying at POP from 22nd September until 29th September and then going on the Disney Dream 29th September until 2nd October. I am travelling alone and will be there on my 25th birthday
> Is anybody else going during these dates ?


 
I'll be soloing during these dates and staying at Port Orleans Riverside. I'm also 25, male. Message me if you want to discuss details.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Hey all, I'm local and I love hanging around the parks on my days off.  Feel free to message me, I'm always looking to meet new friends.


----------



## DiannaVM

I'll be heading to WDW on the 3rd of August, but will only be running around the parks by myself on 6th and 7th (gotta take advantage of that AP as much as possible since I am not local!). I enjoy meeting other people and I know at some point I will start feeling awkward that I am by myself lol, so if anyone wants to chat or hang out or whatever, let me know


----------



## Staren

Hey all! I'm still pretty new to the DIS, but I'm now all set and officially booked for my first solo trip in late January. I'll be staying at AKL from January 20, 2018 - February 3, 2018.


----------



## Tikitoi

Staren said:


> Hey all! I'm still pretty new to the DIS, but I'm now all set and officially booked for my first solo trip in late January. I'll be staying at AKL from January 20, 2018 - February 3, 2018.



Enjoy! Love AKL.


----------



## trill2017

I'm going in October....I'm meeting friends there but I consider it a solo trip. I love being in WDW by myself.


----------



## RyanBSU

I'll be visiting the wdw parks in couple of week's I'll be there July 11th and 12th. Always up for meeting fellow Disney people. Snapchat: rrryeah1


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Staren said:


> Hey all! I'm still pretty new to the DIS, but I'm now all set and officially booked for my first solo trip in late January. I'll be staying at AKL from January 20, 2018 - February 3, 2018.


Hi, I am staying at AKL solo from 17 till 31 January. Let me know if maybe you want to meet up.


----------



## Mox714

RedNoseMickey said:


> Hi, I am staying at AKL solo from 17 till 31 January. Let me know if maybe you want to meet up.


I will also be at AKL from 21- 24


----------



## Adam W

Heading across the pond for my first trip in a decade from Oct 7th-19th. Would love a few dinner companions to stop me going crazy.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Adam W said:


> Heading across the pond for my first trip in a decade from Oct 7th-19th. Would love a few dinner companions to stop me going crazy.


I'll be there around October 6-11!  If you do end up alone for a meal, I really enjoy going to the bar at 50's Prime Time!  Always busy and it's full service so you can get a good meal too.


----------



## HeatherI

I am planning on going alone from December 16-23 (2017).  Is this a bad time to go solo?  
Also, I would love to meet up.


----------



## richmo

HeatherI said:


> I am planning on going alone from December 16-23 (2017).  Is this a bad time to go solo?
> Also, I would love to meet up.



It'll be plenty busy, especially just before you leave, but is it a bad time to go? Heck, no!


----------



## HeatherI

richmo said:


> It'll be plenty busy, especially just before you leave, but is it a bad time to go? Heck, no![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm afraid of what you mean by "plenty busy". I'm think of going 12/14 through 12/21 instead bc I looked up that Orlando public schools get out on the 21st.


----------



## buffalo pollack

trill2017 said:


> I'm going in October....I'm meeting friends there but I consider it a solo trip. I love being in WDW by myself.


Well, if you want one more friend while your down here, let me know...


----------



## buffalo pollack

HeatherI said:


> I am planning on going alone from December 16-23 (2017).  Is this a bad time to go solo?
> Also, I would love to meet up.


In my opinion, there is never a bad time to go solo.  I'll be down here, so if you would like to meet up, let me know.  Are you planning on going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas?


----------



## buffalo pollack

MarlzViolet said:


> Hey
> 
> I am staying at POP from 22nd September until 29th September and then going on the Disney Dream 29th September until 2nd October. I am travelling alone and will be there on my 25th birthday
> Is anybody else going during these dates ?



Hey, I'll be down during then.  When if your birthday?  Mine is September 17... If you want to get together, let me know.


----------



## GeorgiaMu

I will be there Oct 18-22. I really want to go back to the Food and Wine Festival and no one else is available to go with me. Cannot wait!!


----------



## buffalo pollack

I love the Food and Wine Festival.  I will be here if you want some company.  Just let me know.


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

I will be there solo from July 19th and July 26th! Staying at the wilderness lodge for the first night then caribbean beach!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

trill2017 said:


> I'm going in October....I'm meeting friends there but I consider it a solo trip. I love being in WDW by myself.


Same, I'm meeting up with people for a couple days in October but also planning some solo time.  Food & Wine!


----------



## Redheadmb

Staren said:


> Hey all! I'm still pretty new to the DIS, but I'm now all set and officially booked for my first solo trip in late January. I'll be staying at AKL from January 20, 2018 - February 3, 2018.


I too am arriving on Jan 20th, for 10 nights at POP. Would love to meet up, I think from what I've read there are a few of us going during that time. Would be fun to have some company
Marybeth


----------



## Redheadmb

RedNoseMickey said:


> Hi, I am staying at AKL solo from 17 till 31 January. Let me know if maybe you want to meet up.


I too am arriving on Jan 20th, for 10 nights at POP. Would love to meet up, I think from what I've read there are a few of us going during that time. Would be fun to have some company
Marybeth


----------



## Redheadmb

Mox714 said:


> I will also be at AKL from 21- 24


I too am arriving on Jan 20th, for 10 nights at POP. Would love to meet up, I think from what I've read there are a few of us going during that time. Would be fun to have some company
Marybeth


----------



## Disney girl1

Anybody travelling in September??


----------



## Mox714

Redheadmb said:


> I too am arriving on Jan 20th, for 10 nights at POP. Would love to meet up, I think from what I've read there are a few of us going during that time. Would be fun to have some company
> Marybeth


I will be there from 20-24 first night at BLT. I am trying to make a pre park opening ADR for BOG. Pm me of interested in joining


----------



## Bopsie

Disney girl1 said:


> Anybody travelling in September??


Yeh there seems to be quite a few people going in September alone. I'll be there the last week and someone started a thread for all the september travellers so have a peek


----------



## AllieVegasGirl

Hey All! I'll be traveling solo to WDW from Oct 7th-11th. I'll mostly be there for a conference, but at night I'll be free for dinner. I'm starting to research stuff now as I haven't been to WDW since the 80's as a kid! Wed the 11th before I leave, I plan on possibly visiting Epcot as I'll have about 6 hrs to kill before I have to leave for the airport. If anyone else is looking for a dinner companion or has any must eat suggestions, let me know! I'm a 44 yr old professional single female from Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## richmo

AllieVegasGirl said:


> Hey All! I'll be traveling solo to WDW from Oct 7th-11th. I'll mostly be there for a conference, but at night I'll be free for dinner. I'm starting to research stuff now as I haven't been to WDW since the 80's as a kid! Wed the 11th before I leave, I plan on possibly visiting Epcot as I'll have about 6 hrs to kill before I have to leave for the airport. If anyone else is looking for a dinner companion or has any must eat suggestions, let me know! I'm a 44 yr old professional single female from Las Vegas, NV.



One thing you might want to look into, especially if your conference is onsite at WDW, is that sometimes the conferences are offered "Epcot after 4:00" tickets, so you might even be able to go to Epcot on a night of your conference.  These tickets are not available to the general public but are sometimes offered thru the conference itself.


----------



## Edcot

The best thing for everyone to do is to rearrange their vacation plans to 8/17/17-8/25/17 so I don't have to drink around the World by myself!!!


----------



## Northrup113

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari


I will be going to Disney world Sept. 21-27 2017...first time solo!! Are the lime green swatches etc. still being "done"? would love to meet up with other "solos"!


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Redheadmb said:


> I too am arriving on Jan 20th, for 10 nights at POP. Would love to meet up, I think from what I've read there are a few of us going during that time. Would be fun to have some company
> Marybeth


Hi Marybeth,
I would love to meet up. Maybe you can PM me and we can see when would be good for both of us.


----------



## Redheadmb

RedNoseMickey said:


> Hi Marybeth,
> I would love to meet up. Maybe you can PM me and we can see when would be good for both of us.


 I have no idea how to pm on here!!  I'm sure it's simple, I just don't see how to do it. Can someone help a princess out??


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Redheadmb said:


> I have no idea how to pm on here!!  I'm sure it's simple, I just don't see how to do it. Can someone help a princess out??



I think you have to post a few more messages before you get the option to start a conversation. With most members I click on their picture and than next to their picture you have a few options like follow and start a conversation. When I click Start a Conversation I can send that member a private message.


----------



## Bopsie

Redheadmb said:


> I have no idea how to pm on here!!  I'm sure it's simple, I just don't see how to do it. Can someone help a princess out??


Yeh you need to write 10 posts before they let you send messages, took me ages to figure that out!


----------



## lizzy22

Hi! Heading to Disney World for a short post-birthday (will have just turn 40) trip the evening of Oct. 23 and doing parks Oct. 24 & 25. Mainly checking out the new stuff I've missed the past 3 years or so. Would love to meet up with people if they are free. I'm a pretty laid back introverted extrovert.


----------



## akm2011

Hello all, 

I'm heading to Disney for 5 days starting August 28- Sept 1st (2017). I am new to the SOLO DIS fourm, but excited. I am planning to make a move to Florida near Disney next year when I graduate from my Nurse Practitioner program. Does anyone on here know of some good neighborhoods I could scout for potential apartments when I take my trip in two weeks? Thanks so much for the help! So excited to see the new Pandora land at animal kingdom!


----------



## LeslieKnope

Disney girl1 said:


> Anybody travelling in September??


I'm a semi local and I'm looking to go September 12th and 13th!


----------



## hootie4

lizzy22 said:


> Hi! Heading to Disney World for a short post-birthday (will have just turn 40) trip the evening of Oct. 23 and doing parks Oct. 24 & 25. Mainly checking out the new stuff I've missed the past 3 years or so. Would love to meet up with people if they are free. I'm a pretty laid back introverted extrovert.


I turned 40 in February and went to celebrate at WDW...great time.  I'm not going solo again until next February 19-22.  So if you decide to go back again try going then.  We could try to meet up.


----------



## dvcman54

Hey all I will be in Disney Aug 23-29 and Sept 27- Oct 6th I am traveling solo if anyone wants to meet up let me know


----------



## akm2011

dvcman54 said:


> Hey all I will be in Disney Aug 23-29 and Sept 27- Oct 6th I am traveling solo if anyone wants to meet up let me know


Hi, I will be in Disney August 28-sept 1st. I would love to meet up.


----------



## dvcman54

akm2011 said:


> Hi, I will be in Disney August 28-sept 1st. I would love to meet up.


How you wanna communicate we can grab a drink or something


----------



## lizzy22

hootie4 said:


> I turned 40 in February and went to celebrate at WDW...great time.  I'm not going solo again until next February 19-22.  So if you decide to go back again try going then.  We could try to meet up.


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## akm2011

dvcman54 said:


> How you wanna communicate we can grab a drink or something



I will have my cell phone in the parks, but not sure how to send that just to you. I think I still need to post a few more messages before it will let me message just you. Once I can, I'll send ya my email or cell number.


----------



## akm2011

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm a local to DISNEY so feel free to message me y'all when you're in town! Would love to meet other DISers!
> 
> 38 yo/female




Hi, so I am making plans to be at Disney from August 28th - Sept 1st. My sister is supposed to meet me for part of the time, but I would love to meet up if your free during that time frame. : )


----------



## akm2011

dvcman54 said:


> How you wanna communicate we can grab a drink or something



Hi, so if you want to shoot me a pm, we could swap numbers or something. I just now figured out how to pm, sorry for being a newb. Hope to hear from you soon. : )


----------



## dvcman54

akm2011 said:


> Hi, so if you want to shoot me a pm, we could swap numbers or something. I just now figured out how to pm, sorry for being a newb. Hope to hear from you soon. : )


rob.memory@gmail.com send me an email..


----------



## AJFireman

I am an AP Holder for Disneyland and I did my first trip to WDW in April. It was for the RunDisney Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend. I upgraded to the Premier pass making great use of it and making another solo trip. August 22-28, 2017. See some of you around the parks.


----------



## Andrew015

Looking at a trip either last week of October or first week of November.   Anyone else going at this time?  Wouldn't mind tagging along with a few other DISers.


----------



## xyloist

Bopsie said:


> Yeh there seems to be quite a few people going in September alone. I'll be there the last week and someone started a thread for all the september travellers so have a peek


I'll be there Sept 21st thru 24th!


----------



## 1mena7

The first time I went solo was for the DS Half this year. I'm going again the first weekend of November because I'm volunteering for the Wine and Dine Half!


----------



## Disney Guru

Disney girl1 said:


> Anybody travelling in September??



Im going from September 16-23. Staying at POP.


----------



## Princess Courtney

I'm going to be a WDW November 1 on my own, curious if anyone think it would be worth it to go the Not So Scary Halloween Party solo? I've never been for Halloween so i'm really curious to see the decorations and it's the last day! Thoughts?


----------



## 1mena7

Princess Courtney said:


> I'm going to be a WDW November 1 on my own, curious if anyone think it would be worth it to go the Not So Scary Halloween Party solo? I've never been for Halloween so i'm really curious to see the decorations and it's the last day! Thoughts?



Never mind this post. I thought Nov 1st was a Friday. I'll be there Nov 3-5.


----------



## lizzy22

Princess Courtney said:


> I'm going to be a WDW November 1 on my own, curious if anyone think it would be worth it to go the Not So Scary Halloween Party solo? I've never been for Halloween so i'm really curious to see the decorations and it's the last day! Thoughts?


If you've never been to Not So Scary then you must go! I've been once, but met up with a friend who was in town and she brought her family with her. The Halloween parade is worth seeing - (the Headless Horseman was my favorite, along with the Gravediggers). And there's also photo opportunities with a couple of rare characters along with trick or treating. Adults (as well as kids) can dress up, too, if they'd like. If I had to do it over again, I would have probably dressed up and sought out all the photo ops for cool Halloween photos . You should definitely go, though.


----------



## coolspot

Hi all,

Is there an equivalent thread as this one for Disneyland California? I'll be heading there in late-October solo.


----------



## HeatherI

It's official.  All booked.  December 3 - 10.  Who wants to go on the Dwarfs with me?  Or a character meal?


----------



## Minnelove

Just curios... Does anyone know of any Disney travel groups? I would love to join something where we could plan trips as a group and all meet up at the parks etc... I think that would be fun.


----------



## sandrawendy1995

HeatherI said:


> It's official.  All booked.  December 3 - 10.  Who wants to go on the Dwarfs with me?  Or a character meal?


I'd love to join you for a character meal!


----------



## buffalo pollack

Hey all,

While I'm happy to meet up anytime, I'm thinking of staying on property September 16-18 for my birthday (17th).  If anyone will be around I would love to grab dinner, etc.


----------



## Colt4522

First Solo Trip to WDW coming up February 25th to March 3rd 2018. if anyone would like to come join please let me know!!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm a local to DISNEY so feel free to message me y'all when you're in town! Would love to meet other DISers!
> 
> 38 yo/female



Hey y'all! Sorry I've been MIA from the Disboards for ages. Just been busy with life! I am still local to WDW, right behind Magic Kingdom! If you can't reach me here, feel free to send me a PM on Facebook Messenger! 

https://www.facebook.com/HolisticNikki


----------



## AngP

lizzy22 said:


> If you've never been to Not So Scary then you must go! I've been once, but met up with a friend who was in town and she brought her family with her. The Halloween parade is worth seeing - (the Headless Horseman was my favorite, along with the Gravediggers). And there's also photo opportunities with a couple of rare characters along with trick or treating. Adults (as well as kids) can dress up, too, if they'd like. If I had to do it over again, I would have probably dressed up and sought out all the photo ops for cool Halloween photos . You should definitely go, though.



I plan on going solo towards the end of October and was debating going to MNSSHP, but you have convinced me to attend.


----------



## akidatheart

Got a great deal on a last minute booking. Going 9/17-9/23. Staying at All-star Sports.


----------



## buffalo pollack

HeatherI said:


> It's official.  All booked.  December 3 - 10.  Who wants to go on the Dwarfs with me?  Or a character meal?


I'm game for either/both!


----------



## TinkerTerry

HeatherI said:


> It's official.  All booked.  December 3 - 10.  Who wants to go on the Dwarfs with me?  Or a character meal?


Hi Heather. I'm solo Nov 29 thru December 5. I'd join you for a character meal or 7 Dwarfs on the 3rd or 4th preferably. I'm staying at the Beach Club.


----------



## Joshua Green

I'm planning on going solo sometime next year from England, would be cool to hang out with some other solo people


----------



## Rachaelfeb

taswira said:


> *SOLO travelers ONLY* - Are you headed to WDW or a DCL cruise and looking to meet other SOLO DISers? Or do you just want to let other solos know when you will be there? This is the place!
> 
> Don't forget to wear your lime green ribbon (or the lime green Mickey paint swatch from Home Depot)!
> 
> Shari



Hello

I'm traveling to Orlando on the 30th October 2017 and I just realised there is no hostels.
I was going to Disney World and universal studios plus wanted to celebrate Halloween and I've come all the way from Australia and I really don't want to do any of these on my own.

Regards 
Rachael


----------



## buffalo pollack

Rachaelfeb said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm traveling to Orlando on the 30th October 2017 and I just realised there is no hostels.
> I was going to Disney World and universal studios plus wanted to celebrate Halloween and I've come all the way from Australia and I really don't want to do any of these on my own.
> 
> Regards
> Rachael



I'm local so I'll be here when you get here... Let me know if you want to plan any meals or anything!


----------



## plutosbuddie

Hi guys! 

I’m headed to WDW Dec 5-7! I would
love to grab a meal or ride some rides. 
Avatar and tiffins are definitely on the to-do list. Staying at Coronado springs


----------



## colinsdad

Going solo to WDW October 6th-9th.  Countdown is on. Any DisMeets going on then?


----------



## Destinyz12

Is anyone looking to plan a trip for sometime in the spring of 2018? I am looking to try to avoid going solo and hoping to find someone to either split a hotel room with and/or coordinate dates to go to the parks and do meals together.  I'm in my early 30's and from NY.  Inbox me if interested in planning anything!


----------



## THE3jsmom

I am considering going in March 2018, I want to go for my bday alone next year.


----------



## Jason2015

Will be going solo from Oct 26-29.  Doing MNSSHP on the 26th.  Wouldn't mind meeting some people for a dinner or ride along the way.  Looking forward to the time.


----------



## Eric222333

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hey y'all! Sorry I've been MIA from the Disboards for ages. Just been busy with life! I am still local to WDW, right behind Magic Kingdom! If you can't reach me here, feel free to send me a PM on Facebook Messenger!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HolisticNikki


Coming to town Oct. 16. Lets chat a bit.


----------



## MiracleYourself

this is a great. Let's meet up!!


----------



## Eric222333

MiracleYourself said:


> this is a great. Let's meet up!!


Where from? When will you be there?


----------



## Disney Guru

Will be going down January 6-12th!


----------



## ValmoKel78

May 27-June 1 will be my first solo trip!! I am excita-nervous. Any good pointers?


----------



## ValmoKel78

How do I change my profile picture??


----------



## Chuck Finley

I'm going to be at WDW December 18-20, hoping to see the new Star Wars attractions and maybe a meal at the Edison, Jock Lindsey's and/or Trader Sam's.


----------



## trill2017

I just went to both last week. Trader Sam's is a tiki bar so I would expect their drinks to be fruity and sweet but at Jock Lindsey's, my advice would be stick to beer--their drinks were sugar bombs.


----------



## diana13

HI.  I decided I would like to do a long weekend solo trip.  I was looking at Nov 30- Dec 4th, as I can get good airfare, but Disney has no rooms.  I have an AP, so now deciding if I actually wan to go if not staying onsite, or maybe just book offiste for worst case scenario and hope there are cancellations 30 days out. Not sure if worth it to go if can't stay onsite.


----------



## RajunCajun

diana13 said:


> HI.  I decided I would like to do a long weekend solo trip.  I was looking at Nov 30- Dec 4th, as I can get good airfare, but Disney has no rooms.  I have an AP, so now deciding if I actually wan to go if not staying onsite, or maybe just book offiste for worst case scenario and hope there are cancellations 30 days out. Not sure if worth it to go if can't stay onsite.



Their booking algorithm is skewed.  What you need to do is piece your stay together in increments of nights i.e. 1 at a time or 2 here, 3 there, etc etc.  That's the only way I've been able to get around that issue.  There are rooms, it's a lax time between thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## diana13

RajunCajun said:


> Their booking algorithm is skewed.  What you need to do is piece your stay together in increments of nights i.e. 1 at a time or 2 here, 3 there, etc etc.  That's the only way I've been able to get around that issue.  There are rooms, it's a lax time between thanksgiving and christmas.



Yes, you're right and that was only way I could even get a room is breaking it up.  There isn't much showing available though, maybe since a weekend?  I got 1st night at All Star Music, then next 3 nights at Riverside. I keep checking various combos both using AP discount and without. Would rather get PC, or if not, possibly a decent priced room at either PO or CS.  Can't believe how hard it's been to get.  Since just me, I wanted a place with easy transportation, but don't want to spend much money since just myself.


----------



## Ale Louise

I want to do a Solo trip on january! Ill be an AP by then so I have to take advantage of it  Any other solo goers?


----------



## Ale Louise

Disney Guru said:


> Will be going down January 6-12th!


Im going probably around those dates!


----------



## 1mena7

Ale Louise said:


> Im going probably around those dates!



I'll be there the 6th and 7th!


----------



## Disney Guru

Ale Louise said:


> Im going probably around those dates!



Where are you staying?


----------



## 1mena7

Disney Guru said:


> Where are you staying?


I’ll be in Kissimmee!


----------



## wishuponastar1984

I have a work trip to Orlando and will have Sunday, December 10th free. My hope is to grab a late lunch at a monorail resort then head to the parks for the hopeful 4pm opening of MVMCP. If you just want to meet up for a ride or a meal that is cool too.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Hey all, I haven’t been on here lately, but I’m local.  So if anyone wants to get together for a meal, park hop, etc. let me know...


----------



## Disney Guru

1mena7 said:


> I’ll be in Kissimmee!



If you want to meet up DM me and we can arrange something.


----------



## MizzMariJay

Ill be on DCL Dec 1 and WDW Dec 4-9.


----------



## stlfly

I'll be there solo Jan 11 & 12. If anyone else is there at the same time, I'd love to say hello!


----------



## drinkme

ValmoKel78 said:


> How do I change my profile picture??



If you are on your phone, click on your username. A box will pop up. Click on avatar. Then you will see “choose file.” Pick a picture from your photo files on your phone. 

Let us know if that doesn’t work.


----------



## gacallaghan

Hi all, I'll be solo at the World Monday 27th Nov - 3rd Dec if anyone wants to meet up for a bite to eat (quick service or snack)


----------



## UpstateMick

Hello. I'll be solo Januray 24th through 28th. Looking for a Sci-Fi dining buddy


----------



## BJW3

I’ll be down on a Solo trip January 6,7,8 I’ll be staying at Riverside. Hit me up if you want to meet up and bounce around the parks for a while.


----------



## SplitRaindrop

I'm traveling to the area with my husband but while he's at a work conference I might do disney solo (we're doing Universal after his conference). I'm super stressed about the idea as my husband handles a lot when we travel together. I'm capable but it's been a long time since I've done any traveling alone (and nothing like Disney...). I only have 2 full days (possibly another half day but I'll probably just do the 2). I'm thinking of doing Animal Kingdom and either Epcot or Hollywood Studios (my husband and I did the Magic Kingdom on a whim/side trip a couple of years ago) .

Any tips or favorite things to do solo in these parks?


----------



## HooplaFan

SplitRaindrop said:


> I'm traveling to the area with my husband but while he's at a work conference I might do disney solo (we're doing Universal after his conference). I'm super stressed about the idea as my husband handles a lot when we travel together. I'm capable but it's been a long time since I've done any traveling alone (and nothing like Disney...). I only have 2 full days (possibly another half day but I'll probably just do the 2). I'm thinking of doing Animal Kingdom and either Epcot or Hollywood Studios (my husband and I did the Magic Kingdom on a whim/side trip a couple of years ago) .
> 
> Any tips or favorite things to do solo in these parks?



There are couple things to consider that depend on where the conference is located and whether you have a choice in hotels (i.e. do you have stay at a certain hotel for work reasons). 

Generic advice
1) When you do the Universal part of the trip, I HIGHLY recommend that you stay on property at Universal at one of the three premium hotels (Portofino, Hard Rock, and Royal Pacific) if you are going to do more than one day a Universal.  While the rooms are more expensive than off-property, you get Express Pass from the day you check-in until you check-out (that will save you at least $140/day).  You also get early admission, which makes getting on the two main Harry Potter rides much easier.  Plus the on-property hotels are very convenient as you can walk to the parks and City Walk.

2) Morning and afternoon traffic in Orlando (particularly I-4) can be painful.  If you are not near Disney, getting to the park in the morning can be a chore unless you go real early.  My standard advice to people is avoid I-4 if you can.

3) For some people, Hollywood Studios and Epcot are half-day parks.  You may want to consider getting the park hopper option (a $60 cost) if you fall into that category and spend half day at each park.  That will also give you the flexibility to visit MK if you want to leave Animal Kingdom early.

4) I do not think spending $100 more to get a 3 day ticket and then visit for half a day is a good value.  You may want to consider going to Disney Springs on the half day if you enjoy shopping (or at least browsing stores)--perhaps have your husband meet you there for dinner.  Though if you enjoy shopping, you may prefer to hit the outlets in Orlando.

5) Depending on your budget (both time and money) and your sweet-tooth factor, you may want to do one of the dessert parties.


----------



## SplitRaindrop

HooplaFan said:


> There are couple things to consider that depend on where the conference is located and whether you have a choice in hotels (i.e. do you have stay at a certain hotel for work reasons).
> 
> Generic advice
> 1) When you do the Universal part of the trip, I HIGHLY recommend that you stay on property at Universal at one of the three premium hotels (Portofino, Hard Rock, and Royal Pacific) if you are going to do more than one day a Universal.  While the rooms are more expensive than off-property, you get Express Pass from the day you check-in until you check-out (that will save you at least $140/day).  You also get early admission, which makes getting on the two main Harry Potter rides much easier.  Plus the on-property hotels are very convenient as you can walk to the parks and City Walk.
> 
> 2) Morning and afternoon traffic in Orlando (particularly I-4) can be painful.  If you are not near Disney, getting to the park in the morning can be a chore unless you go real early.  My standard advice to people is avoid I-4 if you can.
> 
> 3) For some people, Hollywood Studios and Epcot are half-day parks.  You may want to consider getting the park hopper option (a $60 cost) if you fall into that category and spend half day at each park.  That will also give you the flexibility to visit MK if you want to leave Animal Kingdom early.
> 
> 4) I do not think spending $100 more to get a 3 day ticket and then visit for half a day is a good value.  You may want to consider going to Disney Springs on the half day if you enjoy shopping (or at least browsing stores)--perhaps have your husband meet you there for dinner.  Though if you enjoy shopping, you may prefer to hit the outlets in Orlando.
> 
> 5) Depending on your budget (both time and money) and your sweet-tooth factor, you may want to do one of the dessert parties.


Thanks  for the suggestions. 

Unfortunately our hotel is set in stone. We paid my husband’s employer to add the nights on to the existing reservation so it would be a huge headache to change. We’re at the Loews Sapphire Falls which is universal related but does not include the express pass. I have access to discounted tickets though and I was hoping to see if I can addd express to those after I buy them.
Or we will deal without it. I’m patient


----------



## HooplaFan

SplitRaindrop said:


> Thanks  for the suggestions.
> 
> Unfortunately our hotel is set in stone. We paid my husband’s employer to add the nights on to the existing reservation so it would be a huge headache to change. We’re at the Loews Sapphire Falls which is universal related but does not include the express pass. I have access to discounted tickets though and I was hoping to see if I can addd express to those after I buy them.
> Or we will deal without it. I’m patient



You can buy the Express Pass in the park.  Sapphire Falls is just as close to the attractions at Universal and you get early admission, so it will be convenient.


----------



## DisneyLiz20

Solo tips for WDW anyone? It will be my first time!


----------



## HooplaFan

DisneyLiz20 said:


> Solo tips for WDW anyone? It will be my first time!



Assuming you are going in November (based on a post you made in a different thread), you may want to consider the Dessert Party and/or tickets for the Very Merry Christmas party (dates not published yet).


----------



## CantBstill

Solo trips are fun. Did my first one last May.


----------



## Rich Goes Solo

DisneyLiz20 said:


> Solo tips for WDW anyone? It will be my first time!


Me too! I want to get to the festival of arts!


----------



## TeacherInNeverland

Possibly going Feb 28 - March 5 for Flower and Garden! Excited and nervous!


----------



## apurrazz

Rich Goes Solo said:


> Me too! I want to get to the festival of arts!


Yes I'll be there for festival of arts this year. So excited!! Have you been?


----------



## 1mena7

Has anyone done a tour solo? If so, how was it? Was it awkward in any way?
I'm going for a week in April for the SW half and was thinking of doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour.


----------



## ludari

1mena7 said:


> Has anyone done a tour solo? If so, how was it? Was it awkward in any way?
> I'm going for a week in April for the SW half and was thinking of doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour.



Yeah, I've done several solo tours... Walking in Walt's footsteps, scuba diving at Epcot and Segway tours.  These where all great tours and it wasn't awkward at all because you are essentially listening to someone present during the tour (maybe with headphones on), on a ride (if your tour includes that), or just preoccupied looking at a particular display or artifact.  If I had to pick an awkward moment it's when lunch was served and I didn't know anyone, however it wasn't that bad because I just struck up a conversation with the people at my table and discussed the tour.  Good luck.


----------



## 1mena7

ludari said:


> Yeah, I've done several solo tours...



Mine has a lunch portion and that's where I feared it would get awkward. lol
Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLiz20

Rich Goes Solo said:


> Me too! I want to get to the festival of arts!


 I’m planning on going in early November! So food and wine festival for me!! I’ll definitely be indulging myself


----------



## DisneyLiz20

HooplaFan said:


> Assuming you are going in November (based on a post you made in a different thread), you may want to consider the Dessert Party and/or tickets for the Very Merry Christmas party (dates not published yet).


If I have enough money maybe I will do that!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

1mena7 said:


> Has anyone done a tour solo? If so, how was it? Was it awkward in any way?
> I'm going for a week in April for the SW half and was thinking of doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour.


Yes I have done a few solo tours and they are a lot of fun. I am running in the half as well.


----------



## 1mena7

captaindavidhook said:


> Yes I have done a few solo tours and they are a lot of fun. I am running in the half as well.



Awesome! I decided to sign up for the Kingdom Tour and now I´m considering doing the dessert party at night since these are things I can never do when I go since no one wants to spend money on these things!
And I'm doing all three races that weekend, first time doing this craziness! Good luck!


----------



## captaindavidhook

1mena7 said:


> Awesome! I decided to sign up for the Kingdom Tour and now I´m considering doing the dessert party at night since these are things I can never do when I go since no one wants to spend money on these things!
> And I'm doing all three races that weekend, first time doing this craziness! Good luck!


I have never done any of that deserve parties but I'm sure they are very good. The keys to the kingdom is amazing to her which I think you'll love. Maybe I will see you there at the races. If you want to hang out or whatever let me know. Always look in the Macon news friend especially someone who was a runner like myself.


----------



## richmo

1mena7 said:


> Awesome! I decided to sign up for the Kingdom Tour and now I´m considering doing the dessert party at night since these are things I can never do when I go since no one wants to spend money on these things!
> And I'm doing all three races that weekend, first time doing this craziness! Good luck!



Can't speak to the dessert party, but you'll definitely enjoy Keys to the Kingdom...good luck on your races!


----------



## 993911

I am contemplating a solo trip for early 2019. I’m just having a hard time swallowing the costs. I plan to rent dvc points but with estimated flights (even using miles I have) etc... I’m already at about $2300!
I’ve been doing more stuff solo in my life lately but I’m also struggling with “do I want to do disney alone?” My Disneyland partner cannot go with me to WDW and I’m just itching to go. Solo seems to be the only option right now.


----------



## Chandler Bing

993911 said:


> I am contemplating a solo trip for early 2019. I’m just having a hard time swallowing the costs. I plan to rent dvc points but with estimated flights (even using miles I have) etc... I’m already at about $2300!
> I’ve been doing more stuff solo in my life lately but I’m also struggling with “do I want to do disney alone?” My Disneyland partner cannot go with me to WDW and I’m just itching to go. Solo seems to be the only option right now.



This was my biggest concern, as my solo trip in May will end up costing around the same as yours. However I have decided that it'll be worth every penny, as I will be able to do all the stuff I want to do (OH wont do tours such as KTTK for example, and he wouldn't spend time at F&G festival, he's very much a thrill ride person which I'm not!), and I've been having a really rough time recently with work and otherwise so I darn well have deserved the right to treat myself!

I think as long as that cost doesn't mean that you'll be in financial stress because of it, it will be worth it for the experience.


----------



## HTKINGWOOD

Anyone else going for Memorial Day Weekend? May 25-28th 2018?


----------



## Charlotte Brown

Hi all, I’m planning a solo trip towards the end of April. I’ll be coming from the UK and it’ll be my first trip without the family. If anybody wants to meet and say hi, ride some rides, let me know


----------



## wisteria1019

Hello,
     I'm doing my first solo trip. Ever. A week at the World. Nervous and excited. I've been to Disney dozens of time, but never alone. I'm not too concerned about touring the parks, dining alone has me a little apprehensive.


----------



## stlfly

wisteria1019 said:


> Hello,
> I'm doing my first solo trip. Ever. A week at the World. Nervous and excited. I've been to Disney dozens of time, but never alone. I'm not too concerned about touring the parks, dining alone has me a little apprehensive.


I was nervous the first few times I did TS alone, but now I'm just fine! It's relaxing to not have to talk all through your meal


----------



## stlfly

I'll be at the world alone for Memorial Day weekend! 24-28, and I'll be going to Galactic Nights! If anyone wants to meet up I'd love it!


----------



## stlfly

HTKINGWOOD said:


> Anyone else going for Memorial Day Weekend? May 25-28th 2018?


I will be!


----------



## nightskygal

Going solo 5/13 - 5/24 and 9/16 - 9/27 Doing Disney,  MNSSHP, desert parties, Universal, HHN. Anyone interested in hanging at the parks or dinner?


----------



## Booker110

Headed to Disney solo for the first time..looking to go in April or May for the water parks


----------



## sanapp

993911 said:


> I am contemplating a solo trip for early 2019. I’m just having a hard time swallowing the costs. I plan to rent dvc points but with estimated flights (even using miles I have) etc... I’m already at about $2300!
> I’ve been doing more stuff solo in my life lately but I’m also struggling with “do I want to do disney alone?” My Disneyland partner cannot go with me to WDW and I’m just itching to go. Solo seems to be the only option right now.


I am considering going in Feb/Mar of 2019 for my first solo trip.  I was thinking of doing an AI in Mexico, but my husband didn’t like that idea.  My daughter actually was the one that said I should go to Disney.  I was surprised she was okay with me going without her.  I am thinking of doing POFQ with dlxdp.  I want to do a few tours that my daughter never wanted to do.  A bit nervous about it all, but excited too.  Of course it is entire year away!!!!


----------



## darlaya

I am contemplating my first solo trip sometime this year. I am wondering if veteran solo travelers have any pointers for length of stay that works well for a first time solo traveler and tips for dining solo.

I am missing going to Disney and only recently thought about going alone. I would love to incorporate as many tips to help have the best time traveling alone 

Thanks so much!
Denise


----------



## wisteria1019

darlaya said:


> I am contemplating my first solo trip sometime this year. I am wondering if veteran solo travelers have any pointers for length of stay that works well for a first time solo traveler and tips for dining solo.
> 
> I am missing going to Disney and only recently thought about going alone. I would love to incorporate as many tips to help have the best time traveling alone
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Denise



Yay for your decision! I'm going it alone for the first time this October. I began booking 7 nights and just added three more. I want to savor and visit everything!

Dawn


----------



## HachiBitto

I love the idea of the green ribbon! I wish I would've done so when I went last summer. But I will be going back in May!


----------



## darlaya

wisteria1019 said:


> Yay for your decision! I'm going it alone for the first time this October. I began booking 7 nights and just added three more. I want to savor and visit everything!
> 
> Dawn



Yeah for you too! Are you staying on Disney property and are you buying a 10 day park hopper with dining plan? We own a timeshare off property that I can use in October, but i am not sure I want to rent a car. I have really liked when we stayed on property and took advantage of the Disney transportation


----------



## wisteria1019

darlaya said:


> Yeah for you too! Are you staying on Disney property and are you buying a 10 day park hopper with dining plan? We own a timeshare off property that I can use in October, but i am not sure I want to rent a car. I have really liked when we stayed on property and took advantage of the Disney transportation


I am staying on property with a ten day hopper, but no dining plan. If you're there anytime between October 10 and 20 and would like to meet up, let me know. Happy Planning.

Dawn


----------



## iamhailse

Doing my second solo trip in April 15th - 20th for my birthday if anyone would like to join in the parks!  15th - 18th will be wandering through MK, Epcot and HS then 19th and 20th will be Universal (one day in each park).  Would love some ride and/or character meet and greet company.


----------



## HeatherI

Charlotte Brown said:


> Hi all, I’m planning a solo trip towards the end of April. I’ll be coming from the UK and it’ll be my first trip without the family. If anybody wants to meet and say hi, ride some rides, let me know



I will be around.


----------



## Natalia0621

nightskygal said:


> Going solo 5/13 - 5/24 and 9/16 - 9/27 Doing Disney,  MNSSHP, desert parties, Universal, HHN. Anyone interested in hanging at the parks or dinner?




Hi! I am heading for my first visit and solo in September. 9/18-21.


----------



## Gator Michele

I am doing my first Solo Cruise in October. Anyone cruised solo recently? Any tips?


----------



## AnaBelle82

iamhailse said:


> Doing my second solo trip in April 15th - 20th for my birthday if anyone would like to join in the parks!  15th - 18th will be wandering through MK, Epcot and HS then 19th and 20th will be Universal (one day in each park).  Would love some ride and/or character meet and greet company.


Hi! I'll be the on the 16th by myself. Would love to wish you a happy birthday! I'll probably be at Epcot. This will be my first solo trip and I would like some human interaction!


----------



## 1mena7

I'll be there next week weds-mon for the Dark Side Half Marathon! I'll be doing a tour in MK on Thursday and a tour in Epcot on Monday. Super excited for this.
Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Michele&Jessica

First solo trip August 26th thru Sept. 1st WDW.  Anyone would like to meet-up or just to say hello?


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

Just posted my pre-Trip Report for my trip in April (26-29)! 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/spontaneously-short-solo-trip-april-26-29.3676277/


----------



## Kirsten M Newell

Hi,  I will unexpectedly be in Disney World next week the 18-25th alone.  My travel companion had to last minute cancel our upcoming Dark Side Half.  This is my first solo trip to Disney.  I don't have any qualms about being alone but wouldn't mind some human interaction.  Anyone else running the half?  I am undertrained and just looking to finish


----------



## Kirsten M Newell

1mena7 said:


> Has anyone done a tour solo? If so, how was it? Was it awkward in any way?
> I'm going for a week in April for the SW half and was thinking of doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour.



Can't speak to the tour but I will also be there solo for the Dark Side half  My first half.  Was there last year in January with a friend and the half was cancelled due to lightning storms.  Excited to finally get to run.


----------



## 1mena7

Kirsten M Newell said:


> Can't speak to the tour but I will also be there solo for the Dark Side half  My first half.  Was there last year in January with a friend and the half was cancelled due to lightning storms.  Excited to finally get to run.



I love doing solo races that way I can take my time and not worry about people waiting for me or having to keep up with someone.
I ended up signing up for two tours, Keys to the Magic Kingdom on Thursday and Epcot Undiscovered on Monday 
I also plan on going to Hollywood Studios on Sunday to get my mandatory pics with my medals!


----------



## Jennifer McWilliams

I am officially going on my first solo trip — Oct 27 - Nov 2!


----------



## Janederella

3-7 november at WDW!


----------



## DisneyFanOrlando

I am going to be there June 5-7th. Any other solo travelers?


----------



## scottc12

Anyone going aug 6-13


----------



## Chris Folks

I am going on December 7th to the 15th of anyone will be around should love to meet some other people thanks


----------



## SG131

Chris Folks said:


> I am going on December 7th to the 15th of anyone will be around should love to meet some other people thanks


I will be solo Dec 7-14.


----------



## Chris Folks

SG131 said:


> I will be solo Dec 7-14.



Well maybe we will get to meet up while we are there. I am staying near disney springs area


----------



## EricR82

I'll be there as a solo traveller June 13-17, if anyone else will be.


----------



## SG131

Chris Folks said:


> Well maybe we will get to meet up while we are there. I am staying near disney springs area


I’ll be at POP. When you get to 10 posts PM me and we can see if any of our plans line up.


----------



## hootie4

1mena7 said:


> I'll be there next week weds-mon for the Dark Side Half Marathon! I'll be doing a tour in MK on Thursday and a tour in Epcot on Monday. Super excited for this.
> Anyone else going to be there?


How did you do with the half marathon?  Doing a Disney half is on my bucket list, just not sure which one. It's difficult to plan them because I'm a teacher and can't take time off around holidays.

Tom


----------



## hootie4

DisneyLiz20 said:


> Solo tips for WDW anyone? It will be my first time!


Hey!

When are you thinking of going?  I'm taking a solo trip this August.


----------



## hootie4

apurrazz said:


> Yes I'll be there for festival of arts this year. So excited!! Have you been?


Hi!

So how was Festival of the Arts?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Kirsten M Newell said:


> Hi,  I will unexpectedly be in Disney World next week the 18-25th alone.  My travel companion had to last minute cancel our upcoming Dark Side Half.  This is my first solo trip to Disney.  I don't have any qualms about being alone but wouldn't mind some human interaction.  Anyone else running the half?  I am undertrained and just looking to finish


How'd your race go?  
Solo trip in November (Nov 25-Dec 2) after the Space Coast Marathon!


----------



## Matthew89

Going from 2nd-16th August


----------



## 1mena7

hootie4 said:


> How did you do with the half marathon?  Doing a Disney half is on my bucket list, just not sure which one. It's difficult to plan them because I'm a teacher and can't take time off around holidays.
> 
> Tom



It was so much fun!I did all three races for the first time and did really well. Since I was alone I was able to do a couple of tours and eat at the restaurants I wanted. I'm planning on doing this again but for the Princess Marathon Weekend.


----------



## RedK

02/08-16/2019  - It seems like a long way away but it's nice to have it to look forward to.


----------



## Erik the Red

Hello all !

Doing my first Disney trip from Sept 30 - Oct 07 solo.

Anyone else going to be there then?


----------



## UNCBear24

Hi,

I'll be doing Marathon Weekend solo from January 9-15.  Is anyone else taking part in the runDisney weekend?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone ever gone to HDDR as a solo?


----------



## kanerf

I will be there Oct 25th - Nov 3 at Boulder Ridge.


----------



## DespinaVictoria

UNCBear24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be doing Marathon Weekend solo from January 9-15.  Is anyone else taking part in the runDisney weekend?



My roommate and I are!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

kanerf said:


> I will be there Oct 25th - Nov 3 at Boulder Ridge.


Hi, I just found out I will be solo October 26-28, as my friend who was going to meet me, couldn't get those days off from work. I was going to send you a private message, but you'll need at least ten posts before the website will let you receive or send those.


----------



## DISNEY180

Erik the Red said:


> Hello all !
> 
> Doing my first Disney trip from Sept 30 - Oct 07 solo.
> 
> Anyone else going to be there then?



Hi

I will be there Sept 25 to Oct 3 for my 1st solo trip.  We could do a meetup?


----------



## dachsie

DISNEY180 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be there Sept 25 to Oct 3 for my 1st solo trip.  We could do a meetup?


I will be there during some of that time.  Going to MNSSHP on the 25th, HS on the 26th with EP late afternoon, AK on the 27 and maybe EP later if I feel like it and MK on 28th but taking the KTTK tour


----------



## DISNEY180

I am going to be at HS on the 26th too as I have a DVC event that starts at 7pm. I have been thinking of doing the KTTK too but havent decuded which day yet.  What does EP stand for?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DISNEY180 said:


> What does EP stand for?


EPCOT.


----------



## DISNEY180

DaisyDuck001 said:


> EPCOT.


Definitely having a not enough Disney moment!!!


----------



## Ryan M

I will be in town from Jan 20th - 27th for work hopeing to meet up for a day or two?!?


----------



## amyngary

Hello,
I'm doing my first solo trip Oct. 6-10. I'd love meet some fellow DISers while I'm there. Anyone going then?


----------



## fieldsofstrawberries

amyngary said:


> Hello,
> I'm doing my first solo trip Oct. 6-10. I'd love meet some fellow DISers while I'm there. Anyone going then?



Hi! I'll be there Oct 7-9! It's my first trip to WDW, though I'm already a Disneyland AP. I'm super excited!


----------



## amyngary

fieldsofstrawberries said:


> Hi! I'll be there Oct 7-9! It's my first trip to WDW, though I'm already a Disneyland AP. I'm super excited!



You're going to love it! Let me know if you want to get together for a drink or a meal, etc.


----------



## fieldsofstrawberries

amyngary said:


> You're going to love it! Let me know if you want to get together for a drink or a meal, etc.


Absolutely I would love to get together for non-solo time & make a new friend. I want to check out the F&W Festival, too. I'll PM you so we can exchange details


----------



## richmo

@fieldsofstrawberries You might find that PM's don't work for you. I think they have a rule where you need a minimum of 10 posts. Here's a thread where you can just post a bunch of dummy posts...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/


----------



## fieldsofstrawberries

richmo said:


> @fieldsofstrawberries You might find that PM's don't work for you. I think they have a rule where you need a minimum of 10 posts. Here's a thread where you can just post a bunch of dummy posts...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/


Yes, thanks so much, I am just realizing that since I was trying to do that earlier.  I will get those posts on the other thread & then PM. It's been so long since I've signed up for a forum. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## WDWFan18

I am traveling solo Oct 29th & Oct 30. I am going to the parks both nights. Im hitting up MNSSHP on the 30th. LMK if anyone is interested in meeting up


----------



## kkbutterfly

I’m going to WDW solo dec 8-11. I’m doing MVMCP on Dec 9 and wondering if anyone would like to meet up?


----------



## charliebrown

UNCBear24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be doing Marathon Weekend solo from January 9-15.  Is anyone else taking part in the runDisney weekend?


 
Ill be there, but Im 1000% sure I won't be running!


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip 1/7-1/11 at AKL. Ill be meeting my parents down there, but ill have plenty of time to meet some new peeps if anyone is down.


----------



## Buzz808

Headed there Dec 15-22 Solo.  I "had" to go to WDW the week before christmas to save $1000 on a flight   Yea, savings.... LOL


----------



## DisneyBridge1994

Will be in WDW for my bday 1/9 - 1/13 anyone going to be there during that time that wants to meet up?


----------



## LAMickey14

kkbutterfly said:


> I’m going to WDW solo dec 8-11. I’m doing MVMCP on Dec 9 and wondering if anyone would like to meet up?


Just miss you by two days, going to MVMCP on Dec 11... have fun


----------



## cdg121990

Anyone going to wdw the end of January?  

I'm thinking about doing a solo trip.


----------



## AJFireman

Visiting the World January 9 to 16th.. hope to see some of you around the parks.


----------



## charliebrown

My job is sending me to Tampa from 12/12-13. However, I'm going to stay in town until 12/16. Im considering going up to MK on 12/14 for Mickey's Xmas party. Would anyone want to meet up? Id also considering going to a park on 12/15 as well.


----------



## TresGriffin

Hey from Atlanta!  New to the boards here!  

Took my first solo trip back in September and I've already got my next trip planned for May 12th-18th!


----------



## Vohdre

I will be at the world February 2-9 solo at BLT.


----------



## jmbarnes101

I'm going to be solo 1/14-1/18. I'll be staying at Boardwalk night one and Saratoga Springs the rest of the trip.


----------



## UNCBear24

Be there solo 1/9 to 1/15.


----------



## jmbarnes101

UNCBear24 said:


> Be there solo 1/9 to 1/15.



Hey, would you possibly want to meet up the 14th or 15th?


----------



## TresGriffin

TresGriffin said:


> Hey from Atlanta!  New to the boards here!
> 
> Took my first solo trip back in September and I've already got my next trip planned for May 12th-18th!



P.S. I’ll be at Pop Century for my visit.


----------



## epcotmexicopavilion

Vohdre said:


> I will be at the world February 2-9 solo at BLT.



Hey, I'm going to be solo on 2/4 and 2/5 and I have dining reservations for 2 on both nights in the parks that I was hoping to fill with a friendly stranger.  Tell me if you're interested and I can give you my info.


----------



## 115belladonna

Is anyone going solo for the DIS event Aug 7-11?


----------



## 1mena7

115belladonna said:


> Is anyone going solo for the DIS event Aug 7-11?



Ohhhhh what is this??


----------



## Vohdre

epcotmexicopavilion said:


> Hey, I'm going to be solo on 2/4 and 2/5 and I have dining reservations for 2 on both nights in the parks that I was hoping to fill with a friendly stranger.  Tell me if you're interested and I can give you my info.



2/5 I should (hopefully) be at Midnight Magic for dinnertime.  I have dinner reservations for 2 on 2/4 at Yachtsman, but those can be moved to another day so let me know.


----------



## kgosch

KarenNY said:


> Thanks for putting up the links. Actually, a big thanks to Kath (Nativetxn) for the suggestions on making the links and "sticking" this thread .


Yes thank you


----------



## ban26ana

I’ll be in the area 1/10-1/14. Is anyone interested in meeting at Jellyrolls one night? I can do the 10th, 11th, or 12th.


----------



## Sean Brady

Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time creating an account and posting. Heading to Kidani February 25 - March 1. First solo trip.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

TresGriffin said:


> Hey from Atlanta!  New to the boards here!
> 
> Took my first solo trip back in September and I've already got my next trip planned for May 12th-18th!



Hello from Virginia. I have no idea what I’m doing but love Disney and will be going on my 1st solo trip in June.


----------



## PADude

Hello from DC! New to the boards as well. I'm planning my first solo trip in the near future.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

Erik the Red said:


> Hello all !
> 
> Doing my first Disney trip from Sept 30 - Oct 07 solo.
> 
> Anyone else going to be there then?





PADude said:


> Hello from DC! New to the boards as well. I'm planning my first solo trip in the near future. My partner likes to come sometimes, but I like the occasional experience to travel alone too.


Hi there! Thank for saying, “hello”. Ok, please do not laugh, as I said, new to this, but how did you get your profile pic up? It’s nice that you have someone to go with even if only on occasion. I seem to be the only Disney lover in my family and among  my friends. When are you thinking of going?


----------



## PADude

No worries! You can add an avatar after you post 10x. I’m not sure when yet, thinking maybe Spring or Fall?


----------



## Lori_Nicklas

PADude said:


> Hello from DC! New to the boards as well. I'm planning my first solo trip in the near future. My partner likes to come sometimes, but I like the occasional experience to travel alone too.


I'm planning a trip and habe always had my family. Now everyone is grown up and married off. My cousin  planned on coming but just back out (getting married) so this will be my 1st solo trip
 I don't know if I could do it alone.


----------



## Lori_Nicklas

My 13th disney vacation but my1st solo trip too. Any suggestions? I'm a people person!
Family says I can carry on a conversation with people that don't speak English. Im afraid ill be bored and lonely.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

When are you planning to go? Only suggestion I have, is to keep your phone charged .  If you’re feeling bored or lonely you can always phone a friend/family member.  That’s what I intend to do if I feel a little lonely.  Besides, you said you’re a people person so you’ll find plenty of people to chat with. I’m more excited about being able to do you exactly what I want, when I want. No set times or plans(well that’s not true I always have a plan). No one to judge if I want to ride Space Mountain multiple times.


----------



## Lori_Nicklas

I


BklynTrvlr said:


> When are you planning to go? Only suggestion I have, is to keep your phone charged .  If you’re feeling bored or lonely you can always phone a friend/family member.  That’s what I intend to do if I feel a little lonely.  Besides, you said you’re a people person so you’ll find plenty of people to chat with. I’m more excited about being able to do you exactly what I want, when I want. No set times or plans(well that’s not true I always have a plan). No one to judge if I want to ride Space Mountain multiple times.


 Have the 1st week of September 2019 set. I love to talk with people. I'm not shy but don't want to scare them.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

Well just approach with caution and have fun!


----------



## 115belladonna

1mena7 said:


> Ohhhhh what is this??


I am.


----------



## 115belladonna

1mena7 said:


> Ohhhhh what is this??


DIS Unplugged is having an event Aug 7 -11 this year. The private Pandora party is sold out. However, there are other events that other members are doing together: miniature golf, Hoop De Doo, tours, bar crawl, etc. You can see the Unofficial thread in forums.


----------



## Elizabeth Carter

I am planning on going to all the parks this coming September I would like some company both at the parks and someone to share costs with accomodation.
I am a 33 year old female from Australia and I am looking for someone similar age and same gender.


----------



## Nilmerg

I'll be solo at WDW from February 26 (Passholder Night at MK!) until March 3 if anyone would like to meet up in the parks that would be great.


----------



## THE3jsmom

Hey Everyone! I am heading to Cali in two weeks so I am planning my first one day DL trip solo. I haven't been to DL in about 15 years so I am excited just to be there for one day.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

I would appreciate opinions on staying at Pop vs All Star Sports. In particular safety, convenience to non Disney eateries/universal studios, and anything else you can think of that might help me with my decision. Thank you in advance.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

I'll be on my solo trip September 4th-7th!


----------



## OnceUponATrip

Hi everyone, I am thinking about going to WDW for my birthday in October (~16-21 maybe). I went to MNSSH party last October, a bit nervous to do go on my own this time around.


----------



## lso12

Hi, I'm thinking of doing my first solo trip March 12-17.  
Any pointers?  I'm a bit nervous about going alone for such a long period of time. 
I generally travel alone, but somehow Disney feels different. 
Thanks!


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

lso12 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of doing my first solo trip March 12-17.
> Any pointers?  I'm a bit nervous about going alone for such a long period of time.
> I generally travel alone, but somehow Disney feels different.
> Thanks!


For me, the most important thing to do is to effectively use the time you have. I only do short long weekend solo trips, as I know I would get lonely fast. My upcoming trip is from Thursday to Saturday, which is perfect for me. Also, I tend to complete everything pretty fast, so filling the time is important. Do things that you usually pass up. See more shows if you like shows. Eat at your favorite restaurants.


----------



## lso12

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> For me, the most important thing to do is to effectively use the time you have. I only do short long weekend solo trips, as I know I would get lonely fast. My upcoming trip is from Thursday to Saturday, which is perfect for me. Also, I tend to complete everything pretty fast, so filling the time is important. Do things that you usually pass up. See more shows if you like shows. Eat at your favorite restaurants.



Thank you, that is very helpful.  I am concerned that it is too many days.  Maybe I should cut the trip down to 5 days/4 nights?


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

lso12 said:


> Thank you, that is very helpful.  I am concerned that it is too many days.  Maybe I should cut the trip down to 5 days/4 nights?


If you're concerned about it being too long, then I would adjust it. If you go on the trip and think it wasn't long enough, add more time next time. I always think it's a good idea to start short though and then add more.


----------



## GAN

BklynTrvlr said:


> I would appreciate opinions on staying at Pop vs All Star Sports. In particular safety, convenience to non Disney eateries/universal studios, and anything else you can think of that might help me with my decision. Thank you in advance.



I would stay at POP if I had the choice.  Out of all the All-Star resorts, Sports would be my last choice -I've stayed at Music for a couple days and that was fine.  POP seems to be a little more relaxed than the All-Stars and just better overall.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

GAN said:


> I would stay at POP if I had the choice.  Out of all the All-Star resorts, Sports would be my last choice -I've stayed at Music for a couple days and that was fine.  POP seems to be a little more relaxed than the All-Stars and just better overall.




Thank you for responding and your input. POP is the one I chose. I’m much more excited than I was when I was considering a non Disney property and have more peace of mind.


----------



## GAN

BklynTrvlr said:


> Thank you for responding and your input. POP is the one I chose. I’m much more excited than I was when I was considering a non Disney property and have more peace of mind.



I'm a DVC member, but when I need a room for a night or two I usually stay at POP and I enjoy it quite a bit.  For the extra money, you are infinitely better off onsite vs offsite ..in my opinion.  Have a great time...


----------



## BklynTrvlr

I agree and again thank you so very much for taking the time to respond and your input. I hope you have a great time on your next Disney trip.


----------



## kkbutterfly

OnceUponATrip said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about going to WDW for my birthday in October (~16-21 maybe). I went to MNSSH party last October, a bit nervous to do go on my own this time around.



I am planning on going over a few of those days if you wanted to meet up at the Halloween Party!


----------



## Disneymad94

Hi fellow disney lovers

planning on a solo disney/universal trip in september time. if anyone is around and would like to meet up for the parks/dinner or a show, please feel free to message me.

can't wait


----------



## choirbird

I'll be there solo August 26-31. Booked (and plane tickets paid for) before last week's news, oh boy. I'm undecided on specific plans but will almost certainly do my HS touring on the first day and then avoid it the rest of the week...


----------



## GoofyCoaster

I prefer to stay on Disney property for solo trips for that extra peace of mind, too.  I rely on Disney’s transportation to/from the airport and from resort to the parks and have never felt unsafe or isolated during a trip. 

For those of you feeling anxious about going solo or worried about being lonely - I felt the same way before my first solo trip. But just go!!! You will have an absolute blast doing what you want to do when you want to do it.  Most people visiting are in a good mood because they are on vacation and will be happy to chat you up if you give them an opening.  And no one else will really know you are on a solo trip unless you tell them.  It’s actually pretty common to see parties of one walking around, even if they travelled with a larger group.

And do not forget the single rider benefit! There are dedicated single rider lines for test track, expedition Everest, and rock’n’roller coaster. I’ve also gotten lucky on soarin’, 7DMT and FOP and been pulled from further back in the line to fill an empty seat. So less waiting!


----------



## SaraJR

Solo May 18 and 19 if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## pooki1

I’ll be visiting wdw solo for the first time October 9-14 looking to go to mnsshp october10 and would like to make new Disney friends coming from Alaska usually go with ds 15 and dh but it’s a lone mama trip this time


----------



## RolloTomasi

My first solo trip is one week away! I've got some first times lined up - first F&G trip, first DAH (AK and MK). Is it weird that I'm more excited for this one than other trips?


----------



## Rob1224

Staying at Grand Floridian 3/31-4/3.  I’ll be there for a conference, but looking for someone to explore with all day Sunday and mid afternoons-evenings m-w.


----------



## OasterP

I am considering a solo trip at the end of August, but not sure yet.  I have two kids and we are actually going (with my ex) at the end of September, but since I will likely get an annual pass, I'm considering doing the August trip too.  I've traveled alone before to Philly, NYC and Chicago, but doing Disney will be totally different so I'm not sure.  I'm glad there is a board like this one!


----------



## OnceUponATrip

kkbutterfly said:


> I am planning on going over a few of those days if you wanted to meet up at the Halloween Party!


That would be great !!!!! Msg me !


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

Hello - this is my first ever post!! 

Just booked my first ever trip to WDW and going solo as the husband will hate it and I want to do as I please!!! 

I arrive Thursday November 14 2019 and leave Friday 22 November 2019.

Will anyone else being visiting solo then?? I’d really like to go the Mickey Christmas party but don’t know if I’d be brave enough to go solo.


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

Also not sure if I need to add this but staying 5 nights at Port Orleans FQ and 3 nights Animal Kingdom and only doing Disney parks!


----------



## richmo

JemmaDisneyDaff said:


> Hello - this is my first ever post!!
> 
> Just booked my first ever trip to WDW and going solo as the husband will hate it and I want to do as I please!!!
> 
> I arrive Thursday November 14 2019 and leave Friday 22 November 2019.
> 
> Will anyone else being visiting solo then?? I’d really like to go the Mickey Christmas party but don’t know if I’d be brave enough to go solo.





JemmaDisneyDaff said:


> Also not sure if I need to add this but staying 5 nights at Port Orleans FQ and 3 nights Animal Kingdom and only doing Disney parks!



Welcome! You'll have a great time.  The weather should be nice and you'll be in and out just before the Thanksgiving holiday crowds.

I've gone solo several times, but won't be while you're there, but just wanted to chime in that you totally should go to the Christmas party (MVMCP)! We went to that last year for the first time and it's just magical...the fireworks, snow on main street, lesser lines, etc.  I'd totally encourage you to do it!


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

richmo said:


> Welcome! You'll have a great time.  The weather should be nice and you'll be in and out just before the Thanksgiving holiday crowds.
> 
> I've gone solo several times, but won't be while you're there, but just wanted to chime in that you totally should go to the Christmas party (MVMCP)! We went to that last year for the first time and it's just magical...the fireworks, snow on main street, lesser lines, etc.  I'd totally encourage you to do it!


Thanks - Crowd predictors are high the last day but think I will just chill out at the hotel


----------



## richmo

JemmaDisneyDaff said:


> Thanks - Crowd predictors are high the last day but think I will just chill out at the hotel



Don't put too much faith in the crowd calendars, but that kind of makes sense. You'll be leaving just as the Thanksgiving week people are coming in...


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

richmo said:


> Don't put too much faith in the crowd calendars, but that kind of makes sense. You'll be leaving just as the Thanksgiving week people are coming in...


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Bamcam

Hello, I am new to this site and I have a solo trip planned for Nov. 30th -Dec. 6th I was wondering with that many days and just being myself. Should I stress much over dinning reservations or fast pass for certain rides. I did plan on booking what I could as soon as I could. Also any tips or tricks for doing Disney would be much appreciated.


----------



## BrianL

Bamcam said:


> Hello, I am new to this site and I have a solo trip planned for Nov. 30th -Dec. 6th I was wondering with that many days and just being myself. Should I stress much over dinning reservations or fast pass for certain rides. I did plan on booking what I could as soon as I could. Also any tips or tricks for doing Disney would be much appreciated.



Well, if you want to eat at the popular places, a reservation is still a necessity. There will be no walk-up availability, even for one person, as places like Be Our Guest, etc. Some places that have a bar may have space for you there. I would still make the reservation.

General tips can vary based on your touring style. I highly recommend going as early as possible for rope-drop as that is the least busy time of the day. Use the EMH if applicable and if you have a park hopper, hop to the less busy park after (or hop in for evening EMH). Otherwise, just have fun. The beauty of a solo trip is that you get to do what you want to do. Enjoy it!

 to the DIS!


----------



## Bamcam

Yeah I planned on doing all the EMH most of my dinning plans are for Dinners at the park I’m planning on ending the day at. Trying to squeeze in a few Trader Sams visits after dinner. The way I gather it is being solo I should be able to get a lot done in a day at each park. I’m just not wanting to feel rushed.


----------



## BrianL

Bamcam said:


> Yeah I planned on doing all the EMH most of my dinning plans are for Dinners at the park I’m planning on ending the day at. Trying to squeeze in a few Trader Sams visits after dinner. The way I gather it is being solo I should be able to get a lot done in a day at each park. I’m just not wanting to feel rushed.



Well, it definitely helps with movement speed. There are a few single-rider line s(Test Track, Expedition Everest, and Rock'n Roller Coaster) so you can use those. Test Track's is the best, but RnRC's can be pretty slow. Proceed as you see fit. Also, on Test Track, the SR line skips the design a car feature, but there is a quick design station. If you want to do the full car design there are stations at the exit. I usually ride it multiple times so I go through it with a quick car then design one later if I feel like it.


----------



## Justin Williams

Is anyone going to be in Disney next week the April 21-26.


----------



## sheila14

Dis members going to CSR week of September 15


----------



## Bamcam

Hey everyone, doing my first solo trip to Disney and making it my first solo vacation. I can’t wait. Nov. 29th -6th hoping to do everything but I know that’s a long shot! Any tips?


----------



## EmmabaRose

Hi all!

Taking my first solo trip from the UK, November 14th- 24th! Would love to know if anyone is going to be there the same time as me!


----------



## pooki1

OnceUponATrip said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about going to WDW for my birthday in October (~16-21 maybe). I went to MNSSH party last October, a bit nervous to do go on my own this time around.


I’ll be there October 9-13 if your dates change I have a mnsshp ticket for October 10I have a friend in the Orlando area that’s a former cast member and now stay at home mom that I’m meeting up  with for HHN but other wise I’m soloing


----------



## ThistleMae

I know I'm posting this early but am planning a trip for next winter.  I just want to get a feel for this thread and see how the meetups work.  Do people plan a day together or just a dinner?  What works best with someone you've never met before?  My thought is...if you love Disney, you have plenty in common but touring can be very different.  Any tips for me in planning a meetup?


----------



## SoarinSupergirl

I'll be going solo for the last week of September to mid-October 
Don't have any detailed plans as to how I'll be spending my park days, but maybe we'll get a chance to meet-up.


----------



## BrianL

ThistleMae said:


> I know I'm posting this early but am planning a trip for next winter.  I just want to get a feel for this thread and see how the meetups work.  Do people plan a day together or just a dinner?  What works best with someone you've never met before?  My thought is...if you love Disney, you have plenty in common but touring can be very different.  Any tips for me in planning a meetup?



It just kind of varies. I have met for just a meal, a day, or just a quick run around the MK mountains. I usually already have some plans on deck, so it sort of becomes if anyone has plans coinciding with mine. When are you going? I'd love to meet up with you as someone who actually likes and appreciates Avatar!


----------



## Bocko57

I'll be flying Solo tomorrow May 22 through May 25. I am staying at POP Century.  I'll be at DHS on Thursday May 23, MK on Friday May 24 and Animal Kingdom and Epoct on Saturday May 25.  This will be my first multi-day Solo trip. Any last minute suggestions. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Tom Morrow 21

Traveling 01/12/20 to 01/16/20 solo! Running WDW marathon morning of 01/12.. Staying at Bay lake tower. Will be visiting all parks and open to meeting up and touring!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Solo during much of autumn trip Oct. 23, 2019 - Nov. 3, 2019 and also during most of winter trip Dec. 25, 2019 - Jan. 4, 2020. If anyone is going around either of these times and might like to meet up for a meal, music show, park touring, mini-golf, etc., you're welcome to send me a private message for more info. I currently have an extra spot in some of the dining reservations.


----------



## pooki1

Anyone going October 8-13? I’ll be staying at port orleans riverside and have reservations to share at garden grill Friday 10/11 at noon


----------



## Ddlopez

Hey All,
Taking a cruise with my son in August. He will  be doing his things, if anyone wants to hangout, just let me know.


----------



## linseysg8

Hello all!
I'm used to going solo but I'm always up to meet new people so if you are out in early July and want a ride buddy or someone to sit at QS dining with, then I might be your gal!


----------



## mhf

First solo and it's really short before a conference and family event:  Oct 2-3-4.  Thinking F&W, Disney Springs, and Monorail Crawl.


----------



## UNCBear24

Tom Morrow 21 said:


> Traveling 01/12/20 to 01/16/20 solo! Running WDW marathon morning of 01/12.. Staying at Bay lake tower. Will be visiting all parks and open to meeting up and touring!


I'm solo and running the marathon too. My dates are most likely Jan 8-14.


----------



## Dan the Music Man

linseysg8 said:


> Hello all!
> I'm used to going solo but I'm always up to meet new people so if you are out in early July and want a ride buddy or someone to sit at QS dining with, then I might be your gal!


Which days in July are you out there?  I'll be out there in early July as well!


----------



## linseysg8

Dan the Music Man said:


> Which days in July are you out there?  I'll be out there in early July as well!


I'm there for the first half of the month  Got some days I'm going to be doing with family and some on my own in a kind of half/half split.


----------



## Dan the Music Man

linseysg8 said:


> I'm there for the first half of the month  Got some days I'm going to be doing with family and some on my own in a kind of half/half split.


I'm there solo on 6/30, 7/1, and the first part of 7/2, and then my family's joining for the rest of the week!  Let me know if you want to meet up in the earlier part of the week!


----------



## linseysg8

Dan the Music Man said:


> I'm there solo on 6/30, 7/1, and the first part of 7/2, and then my family's joining for the rest of the week!  Let me know if you want to meet up in the earlier part of the week!



I'm going to be with family those days and solo 3rd/4th and 6th! Typical the way things work out!


----------



## Dan the Music Man

linseysg8 said:


> I'm going to be with family those days and solo 3rd/4th and 6th! Typical the way things work out!


I’ll be solo again on late afternoon/evening on the sixth!


----------



## ThistleMae

BrianL said:


> It just kind of varies. I have met for just a meal, a day, or just a quick run around the MK mountains. I usually already have some plans on deck, so it sort of becomes if anyone has plans coinciding with mine. When are you going? I'd love to meet up with you as someone who actually likes and appreciates Avatar!


My plans are open as of right now.  I'm thinking Jan/Feb but leaning more toward Feb for a bit warmer weather in Florida.  I'll keep watching this site, as I look daily, and I'll keep you informed of my plans.  It would be great to have a meetup as I plan to  be doing many solo trips in the near future.  My goal is to become a snowbird and obtain an annual pass.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## linseysg8

Dan the Music Man said:


> I’ll be solo again on late afternoon/evening on the sixth!


Ah cool. I've got fastpasses in for MK that evening


----------



## Dan the Music Man

linseysg8 said:


> Ah cool. I've got fastpasses in for MK that evening


Solid! I don’t know where I’ll be that night but I’d love to meet up if it works out!


----------



## linseysg8

Dan the Music Man said:


> Solid! I don’t know where I’ll be that night but I’d love to meet up if it works out!


Sounds good!


----------



## pooki1

Canceling October plans due to scheduling issues  Possibly going in early January for festival of the arts


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

I JUST booked a solo trip for the week of Labor day!


----------



## EnchantedTikiRon

Well, plans changed and my friend is no longer going with to WDW.  I am on my own and am excited about it (early, mid July).  
Any tips or thoughts for my trip?


----------



## Dan the Music Man

linseysg8 said:


> Sounds good!


Still in MK tonight despite the rain?


----------



## Mahoushani

linseysg8 said:


> Hello all!
> I'm used to going solo but I'm always up to meet new people so if you are out in early July and want a ride buddy or someone to sit at QS dining with, then I might be your gal!


HI hi! I need a buddy for next week! If you can!


----------



## Mahoushani

EnchantedTikiRon said:


> Well, plans changed and my friend is no longer going with to WDW.  I am on my own and am excited about it (early, mid July).
> Any tips or thoughts for my trip?


Are you still going early july？I need a buddy！


----------



## Natalia0621

Anyone want to meet up or go on a cruise June 2020 to Alaska? I am finding that the price for one person isn’t exactly the nicest. 
I want to celebrate my 40th birthday. 
Let me know.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Natalia0621 said:


> Anyone want to meet up or go on a cruise June 2020 to Alaska? I am finding that the price for one person isn’t exactly the nicest.
> I want to celebrate my 40th birthday.
> Let me know.


Not quite that, but I'd like to find someone to meet up for an Alaska land tour during first week of September 2020. Still shopping around for a group tour.


----------



## Kirsty_Lou

Hi all

I'm going on my first solo visit 12th-20th August!


----------



## ludakris10

I'm planning my first solo visit for my 40th birthday 04/19-04/24/20.  I'm feeling a little guilty about treating myself to a solo trip but also very excited.


----------



## Darren B

I'm arriving this Saturday (26th July) for two weeks for my first solo visit so if anyone else is around and fancies a meet up please do drop me a line!


----------



## precious pixie

Just booked a solo trip for 9/15-9/18!! No set plans yet but happy to plan some dis meets


----------



## DCL_RedSteel_WDW

I will be traveling solo to Orlando from Sept 8th through Sept 15th for business. I am hoping to get a chance to go to WDW at least 2-3 times during the trip. This would be my first solo time and looking forward to the experience. I think my best chances are on Sept 8th, 13th, and 14th.

I am also planning on staying close to Disney Springs to enjoy the atmosphere during the evening.


----------



## Blayne159

Hey everyone, I'm new to this site and have booked my first solo trip to WDW for 10/31-11/3! Are any other solo'ers gonna be there? Or any recommendations/tips? Looking forward to the MNSSHP!


----------



## ThistleMae

BrianL said:


> It just kind of varies. I have met for just a meal, a day, or just a quick run around the MK mountains. I usually already have some plans on deck, so it sort of becomes if anyone has plans coinciding with mine. When are you going? I'd love to meet up with you as someone who actually likes and appreciates Avatar!


I’ve finalized my plans now...Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th.  Are you a local?


----------



## BrianL

ThistleMae said:


> I’ve finalized my plans now...Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th.  Are you a local?


Oh no, not a local. Here now though.  If our plans ever cross I'll deffinitely say hi.


----------



## ThistleMae

I'll start looking for a meet up in Dec. For my January plans.  It would be nice to have a dinner buddy. Not sure how I'd  like dinning alone.


----------



## Bill007

I'll be there October 20th-25th. Would gladly meet up with a fellow solo traveler for a little while.


----------



## yeahdisney

Hmmm I’m in for solo. I’m kicking around MVMCP for Nov 19 or VIP ultimate tour for that day or both.


----------



## UNCBear24

I will be there solo November 1-6.


----------



## thechaosofwater

I'll be going to Disney from the 1st-4th and will be in Orlando until the 9th. This is my first ever solo trip and I'm definitely nervous/worried.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

thechaosofwater said:


> I'll be going to Disney from the 1st-4th and will be in Orlando until the 9th. This is my first ever solo trip and I'm definitely nervous/worried.


What month?


----------



## thechaosofwater

DaisyDuck001 said:


> What month?


September!


----------



## Chrisizzle

Next week, Monday August 26 to Friday August 30th. I’m perfectly happy alone but meeting people is ok too I guess.  

Anyone else around then?


----------



## Magicinmy50s

thechaosofwater said:


> September!


 You are going to have a GREAT time … and it is a Great time to go!  So many events and options to choose from during that time.  I am there solo Sept 2nd thru the 7th and I can't wait!


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

Magicinmy50s said:


> You are going to have a GREAT time … and it is a Great time to go!  So many events and options to choose from during that time.  I am there solo Sept 2nd thru the 7th and I can't wait!


 I am solo Sept 2nd through the 6th!


----------



## Magicinmy50s

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> I am solo Sept 2nd through the 6th!



Every solo traveler should read your planning posts.  It makes me feel like an absolute amateur


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

Magicinmy50s said:


> Every solo traveler should read your planning posts.  It makes me feel like an absolute amateur



THANK you!  I do love the planning parts


----------



## SoloUK

Solo trip booked for February 1st-15th, first week Disney, secomd week Universal. Anyone els playing at these times?


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked another trip. 1/7/20-1/12/20 to AKL.


----------



## ThistleMae

SoloUK said:


> Solo trip booked for February 1st-15th, first week Disney, secomd week Universal. Anyone els playing at these times?


Ill be there from Feb. 1st to 5th, first solo trip.  No definite plans yet....but as you know at 60 days fp+ will dictate where I'll be. What do people do for meeting up?


----------



## Danilp

I’m getting a season pass an expect to be making some trips alone, but would love to meet other single visitors too


----------



## Destinyz12

I'll be going from Feb 22-28, and I'll be solo the last 3 days of the trip if anyone else will be there and is interested in meeting up


----------



## ThistleMae

Do most people in here find making plans for a meetup happens closer to your arrival dates?  I'd like to hear more about experiences with the meet ups.  Thanks.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ThistleMae said:


> Do most people in here find making plans for a meetup happens closer to your arrival dates?  I'd like to hear more about experiences with the meet ups.  Thanks.


Hi, I have experience with planning meetups. It usually goes in waves. There will be one wave of people who will plan meetups during the month or so before the 180-day mark. There is a second wave of people who will plan during the weeks before the 60-day mark.  After that, I've found it's more difficult to find people to meet up, but there can be a few who will plan closer to the arrival date. Also if you're looking to meet up with locals, many of them actually prefer to plan closer to your arrival date -- since they aren't traveling for this, they are less inclined to plan much ahead.


----------



## ThistleMae

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, I have experience with planning meetups. It usually goes in waves. There will be one wave of people who will plan meetups during the month or so before the 180-day mark. There is a second wave of people who will plan during the weeks before the 60-day mark.  After that, I've found it's more difficult to find people to meet up, but there can be a few who will plan closer to the arrival date. Also if you're looking to meet up with locals, many of them actually prefer to plan closer to your arrival date -- since they aren't traveling for this, they are less inclined to plan much ahead.


----------



## DCL_RedSteel_WDW

Heading solo to Orlando for business (and WDW/Disney Springs) from 09/08/19 through 09/15/19. I would love to hang out and meet other people. Planning on Epcot for 09/08.I have to work during the day from 09/09 through 09/13, but available in the evenings. Going to Mk on 09/13, HS on 09/14, and Ak on 09/15.


----------



## Doi11

Solo traveler here. I'll be in Disney World tomorrow if anyone wants to hang out. I'll probably go to Disney Springs at night.


----------



## Pawpsicle

UNCBear24 said:


> I will be there solo November 1-6.



I'll be there Nov 4-8. Are you running Wine and Dine?


----------



## UNCBear24

Pawpsicle said:


> I'll be there Nov 4-8. Are you running Wine and Dine?


Yes, running the half.  You?


----------



## chiknavinci

precious pixie said:


> Just booked a solo trip for 9/15-9/18!! No set plans yet but happy to plan some dis meets


Let me know next time you are here. Would love to meetup at the parks.


----------



## sandrawendy1995

Danilp said:


> I’m getting a season pass an expect to be making some trips alone, but would love to meet other single visitors too


I'm a local passholder, I'd love to meet up and do Disney whenever!


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I’ll be at WDW solo from 10/25 to 10/29 if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## firsttimesolo

Solo trip for the first time, November 6th to 15th and Christmas party on the 12th!


----------



## Chrisan

Solo trip 11/9-11/19 and debating on Christmas party.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Chrisan said:


> Solo trip 11/9-11/19 and debating on Christmas party.


I'm going solo to MVMCP on 11/17.


----------



## Myl450

firsttimesolo said:


> Solo trip for the first time, November 6th to 15th and Christmas party on the 12th!


I will be there Nov. 13th-15th by myself. Would love to meet up with you.


----------



## Ryan M

Going to be in town for a work trip and solo in the afternoon January 20th thru the 24th if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Toothless

I'll be at Disney 02/11 to 02/15 if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Ross Kratter

I'll be there 2/10-16, 3/23-26, and 6/15-18 (though that last one might end up not being a solo trip), if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## TresGriffin

I'll be there April 20th-24th!


----------



## nezy

Ross Kratter said:


> I'll be there 2/10-16, 3/23-26, and 6/15-18 (though that last one might end up not being a solo trip), if anyone wants to meet up!


I will be there 2/13-2/19.  Thinking of going to Dueling Piano's one of those nights.


----------



## Emie06

I'll be having my first ever solo trip at WDW this June 1-6. So excited!


----------



## Slyman21

I'll be there 6/5-6/11! Going for Villains After Hours and my birthday on the 9th! I have a reservation for the Bon Voyage Breakfast on the morning of the 9th if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nevada25

In 2 to 4 weeks I am goin be putting my deposit down for my trip in December


----------



## HCL

I'll be down at WDW October 26th-October 30th if anyone wants to meet up for lunch or dinner! PM me and we can set something up!


----------



## Magicinmy50s

I am still holding on to my September, Labor Day week solo reservation,  I am still on the fence about deciding to go.  One step closer to going today ... My park reservations are made for each of my days. Now ... the wait to see if ADR’s will be possible for the park restaurants when I get to 60 Days out. Still not convinced I won’t cancel, but going through the motions like the trip is a GO!


----------



## zakdavid

I'll be there solo July 24th-August 5th


----------



## Reklaw

I still have my Fort Wilderness trip planned September 11-18 and I reserved a park for each day.  So as of right now I'm still proceeding as though I'm going.  I guess I'll have to call to try and get my money back on the Park Hopper portion of my tickets though.  I'm curious as to all the news once these parks actually open and see if I change my mind.


----------



## Cantsayit

Nice having some place for solos! Seeing Disney commercials I'd feel I'd be out of place going there having no family.  But we can go too!


----------



## Magicinmy50s

Cantsayit said:


> Nice having some place for solos! Seeing Disney commercials I'd feel I'd be out of place going there having no family.  But we can go too!



Perhaps it is a slow year for single travelers 

Actually I find solo travel quite comfortable at The World.  it is a very safe place and full of so many activities and dining options (even during the reduced COVID offering time there is still Plenty to do even if some old favorites have been put on pause ).  The only thing I am interested to find out is what some of the transportation is like with a Party Of One.   Hoping to make a solo run at it in September.


----------



## RedSox1974

Going September 13 - 19.  Looks like I'll be going (han) solo.  This will be first solo trip ever.


----------



## StageTek

Emie06 said:


> I'll be having my first ever solo trip at WDW this June 1-6. So excited!


Did you go? Tell us a little about your first solo trip.


----------



## Emie06

StageTek said:


> Did you go? Tell us a little about your first solo trip.


Sadly it was cancelled since the borders were still closed. (I live in Canada) Had to move it to June 2021. Bummer!


----------



## Justrose

Hi! 

I am planning a solo trip, November 15-19.  I have one day tickets that expire in December, and an airline credit that expires early 2021.  I don't want to waste them.  I feel semi-guilty that I am not bringing my family, but I have always wanted to do a solo trip, and a short one with three days of parks seems perfect.  

I am staying at POP.

Looking forward to learning as much as I can from you all.


----------



## kanerf

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, I just found out I will be solo October 26-28, as my friend who was going to meet me, couldn't get those days off from work. I was going to send you a private message, but you'll need at least ten posts before the website will let you receive or send those.


I am over the 10 posts restriction now.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

kanerf said:


> I am over the 10 posts restriction now.


Thanks. But you just responded to my post from two years ago....


----------



## Magicinmy50s

OK ... so now Even more reduced park hours in the parks starting Sept 8th.
i keep mentally kicking the can Down the road on cancelling this September Solo run trip , thinking the ‘next thing’ will be ‘the thing‘ that tips the scales enough to say the value proposition is just not there this year.  Why cant I just admit ... I just want to go, and that is all the value I need to justify it ???  (Thank you for tolerating my mini self rant  )
Heck with it ... I am kicking the can again ... not cancelling September yet.


----------



## StageTek

If the People Mover isn't back up by Sept 8 that may be the tipping point for me...


----------



## Ross Kratter

StageTek said:


> If the People Mover isn't back up by Sept 8 that may be the tipping point for me...


Currently it's supposed to be down through the end of October.


----------



## kanerf

I will be there Oct 22-Nov 1


----------



## disneytraveler

i will be at WDW solo from Nov 2-9th.


----------



## KellO

kanerf said:


> I will be there Oct 22-Nov 1


You got a costume ready?


----------



## kanerf

KellO said:


> You got a costume ready?



No Halloween Party this year, so adults can't wear costumes in the parks.


----------



## KellO

kanerf said:


> No Halloween Party this year, so adults can't wear costumes in the parks.


That sucks


----------



## Reklaw

I'll be solo September 11-18.  I was a little bummed that I would have to ride Smugglers Run myself but I found out that a friend is going with her husband, mom, and another friend and as luck would have we have the studios scheduled for the same day so hopefully we can ride that one together.


----------



## Ross Kratter

Reklaw said:


> I'll be solo September 11-18.  I was a little bummed that I would have to ride Smugglers Run myself but I found out that a friend is going with her husband, mom, and another friend and as luck would have we have the studios scheduled for the same day so hopefully we can ride that one together.


Smuggler's Run and Mission Space, pre-COVID, were the only two attractions that could be slightly awkward as a solo traveler; you were generally the only person in your cockpit who was not part of a pre-existing group. Now you get them to yourself!


----------



## KellO

Reklaw said:


> I'll be solo September 11-18.  I was a little bummed that I would have to ride Smugglers Run myself but I found out that a friend is going with her husband, mom, and another friend and as luck would have we have the studios scheduled for the same day so hopefully we can ride that one together.


It's cool when things like that work out


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be solo Sept. 2 - 8.


----------



## Grae

I’m gonna be solo for the Dis Family Reunion Event! Anyone else going alone?


----------



## Ross Kratter

Grae said:


> I’m gonna be solo for the Dis Family Reunion Event! Anyone else going alone?


Yeah, I'll be there on my own.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

Grae said:


> I’m gonna be solo for the Dis Family Reunion Event! Anyone else going alone?



I travel to Disney both solo and occasionally with a side kick ... as of now I am doing the Dis Reunion solo.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am solo for the DIs Reunion! staying at BLT!  Hope to meet up with others!


----------



## jmb4118

Just booked a solo trip Nov. 7th to the 14th!


----------



## lbjb247

Booked a solo trip for 4th-11th September 2020, staying at Pop Century.


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi... will be there Nov2 - Nov 15..


----------



## denise424

I'm thinking about going Nov 22 - 27 and skipping the hassle of the big family Thanksgiving dinner.  Anybody else going this week?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

denise424 said:


> I'm thinking about going Nov 22 - 27 and skipping the hassle of the big family Thanksgiving dinner.  Anybody else going this week?


Hi Denise, I will also be there solo. I have an extra spot in my dinner reservation at Whispering Canyon on Thanksgiving! Would you like to meet for that?


----------



## DustWocky

denise424 said:


> I'm thinking about going Nov 22 - 27 and skipping the hassle of the big family Thanksgiving dinner.  Anybody else going this week?



I was planning to do Animal Kingdom on the 27th. Annual Passholder, so I tend to wander up when I have time off.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DustWocky said:


> I was planning to do Animal Kingdom on the 27th. Annual Passholder, so I tend to wander up when I have time off.


I plan to do Epcot on Nov. 27, to try some of the holiday food kiosks.


----------



## Louisadi

Solo nov 28 to dec 3! Nervous about meals. Thinking of just doing reservations as I go and see where I can eat!


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

Howdy, I've just been told to expect to travel to Florida this coming winter for work (October/November). I will have approx 3 days of my own time tagged on the end of my filming schedule. I am going to be alone and its been years since my last WDW trip (as a teen). So what advice would you give to this Brit? 


Obviously, ROTR is my #1 goal.
Low/Medium Budget
Will have car
3 Nights
I am a DL Paris annual pass holder so certain rides are missable / clones / better.
Would you advise any particular resort or room type?
At the moment it looks as if I would arrive early on a Wednesday and my flight will be the Sat night.
Should I hit HWS First?
What would you think the opening hours will be around this time?
Thanks in advance


----------



## zakdavid

SuperMuscleMan said:


> Howdy, I've just been told to expect to travel to Florida this coming winter for work (October/November). I will have approx 3 days of my own time tagged on the end of my filming schedule. I am going to be alone and its been years since my last WDW trip (as a teen). So what advice would you give to this Brit?
> 
> 
> Obviously, ROTR is my #1 goal.
> Low/Medium Budget
> Will have car
> 3 Nights
> I am a DL Paris annual pass holder so certain rides are missable / clones / better.
> Would you advise any particular resort or room type?
> At the moment it looks as if I would arrive early on a Wednesday and my flight will be the Sat night.
> Should I hit HWS First?
> What would you think the opening hours will be around this time?
> Thanks in advance


 I reccomend either Pop or AOA so you have the skyliner and a cheap room. I would do Hollywood Studio first so if you miss Rise of the Resistance you can try the next day.


----------



## jimmymc

SuperMuscleMan said:


> Howdy, I've just been told to expect to travel to Florida this coming winter for work (October/November). I will have approx 3 days of my own time tagged on the end of my filming schedule. I am going to be alone and its been years since my last WDW trip (as a teen). So what advice would you give to this Brit?
> 
> 
> Obviously, ROTR is my #1 goal.
> Low/Medium Budget
> Will have car
> 3 Nights
> I am a DL Paris annual pass holder so certain rides are missable / clones / better.
> Would you advise any particular resort or room type?
> At the moment it looks as if I would arrive early on a Wednesday and my flight will be the Sat night.
> Should I hit HWS First?
> What would you think the opening hours will be around this time?
> Thanks in advance



Pop Century Resort is the best value on property now that the Skyliner is open. The rooms were recently redone, and they're great for a solo traveller because one of the beds folds up into a table. This giver the room a lot more space and a spot for your park day things. I also like the two Port Orleans resorts and Caribbean beach, but those will be about $80/night more than Pop. They have nicer theming and way better pools, but if you're in the parks those things are probably less relevant. I would schedule HWS as your Thursday park day to make sure you can get in right at opening. Get your Rise boarding pass, then check out Smugglers Run and the rest of Galaxy's Edge or the Toy Story attractions first. Try to get an Oga's Cantina reservation at 60 days; they will fill up fast.

I would recommend doing Epcot on Wednesday, since that park will fill up fast on weekends, then MK Friday and AK Saturday. AK opens the earliest of any park, so you can probably get all the major attractions done before your flight with time to spare.


----------



## DustWocky

This is tough since things may change drastically by fall; they only reopened park hopping in January.  Right now if ROTR is your goal, go to HWS at open.  It’s a virtual queue that offers two times to jump in line: open and 1PM.  Because you cannot park hop until 2PM right now, you are better off starting the day at HWS.  The  new rides in HWS are both excellent!  The times may all change though.  

Park times have been expanding, so by the time you arrive it may be normal?  When they first opened the days were short.

AK Flights of Passage is a must in my mind.

If you have a car you might want to price staying offsite.  When I do overnight it’s just a place to sleep, so depending on parking rates at parks and available Disney packages it might be cheaper to book a hotel for $70 a night nearby.  I’ve stayed at a Best Western for $50, but I have an Annual Pass, so parking is comped.


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

DustWocky said:


> This is tough since things may change drastically by fall; they only reopened park hopping in January.  Right now if ROTR is your goal, go to HWS at open.  It’s a virtual queue that offers two times to jump in line: open and 1PM.  Because you cannot park hop until 2PM right now, you are better off starting the day at HWS.  The  new rides in HWS are both excellent!  The times may all change though.
> 
> Park times have been expanding, so by the time you arrive it may be normal?  When they first opened the days were short.
> 
> AK Flights of Passage is a must in my mind.
> 
> If you have a car you might want to price staying offsite.  When I do overnight it’s just a place to sleep, so depending on parking rates at parks and available Disney packages it might be cheaper to book a hotel for $70 a night nearby.  I’ve stayed at a Best Western for $50, but I have an Annual Pass, so parking is comped.


Works paying! So it's not super budget! I've got to kill those days before I hit a meeting and physically pick stuff up.


----------



## sowetanamerican

Hey all -
I’m a 32 year old dude that will be mostly solo at Coronado from 23-26. Will be with family 20-22.
Have some ADRs during that time but mostly just hoping to float around and enjoy myself. Would love to meet up for a drink or meal or ride or anything


----------



## Butter cake

My dream is go to WDW from Tokyo in this year after Covid-19 as DVC member home AULANI.
I really don't know anything like Genie+ or which hotel is convenience to stay to go to all park, and so on.
Of course my confusing will be started from Florida Airport,and also I don't even know if I can drive the long way to the hotel....
Hope someone will be here who same like my situation☺


----------



## GAN

Butter cake said:


> My dream is go to WDW from Tokyo in this year after Covid-19 as DVC member home AULANI.
> I really don't know anything like Genie+ or which hotel is convenience to stay to go to all park, and so on.
> Of course my confusing will be started from Florida Airport,and also I don't even know if I can drive the long way to the hotel....
> Hope someone will be here who same like my situation☺



Are you familiar with the Uber app?  If not, then paying to have a bus service like Mears Transport take you.  They pick up at the airport and will drop you at your hotel ...and offer the same service back to the airport.


----------



## Butter cake

GAN said:


> Are you familiar with the Uber app?  If not, then paying to have a bus service like Mears Transport take you.  They pick up at the airport and will drop you at your hotel ...and offer the same service back to the airport.



Thanks GAN!! Honestly to say, I think you are right to use some service which take me between airport to hotel, but I want to shopping at local supermarket then bring back to DVC hotel to make for own dish and also eat some local food in Orland. I 'm really interested not only WDW but also local food or cityscape!
So,,,, if I can use rental car ,this is suited for my plan.
Have you ever used rental car for solo trip in Orland?? I know this plan must be very hard for solo trip


----------



## GAN

Butter cake said:


> Thanks GAN!! Honestly to say, I think you are right to use some service which take me between airport to hotel, but I want to shopping at local supermarket then bring back to DVC hotel to make for own dish and also eat some local food in Orland. I 'm really interested not only WDW but also local food or cityscape!
> So,,,, if I can use rental car ,this is suited for my plan.
> Have you ever used rental car for solo trip in Orland?? I know this plan must be very hard for solo trip



I understand.  I would suggest using one of the bigger rental companies -Hertz, Avis, etc, as I've heard some negative stories about smaller rentals.  Also -there are a few toll roads you may end up on so be aware of that ...I believe the rental company will equip the car with the required toll pass(and charge your credit card for cost) -ask about that when you check in, which would be inside the airport.  Safe travels!


----------



## StageTek

I have used a rental car for a solo trip several times - for the reasons you mention. To do some shopping, to eat at Orlando restaurants and to do a little sightseeing. It's not hard at all. There are car rentals in the airport and they make it easy to get in and out. I use Enterprise.


----------



## Butter cake

GAN said:


> I understand.  I would suggest using one of the bigger rental companies -Hertz, Avis, etc, as I've heard some negative stories about smaller rentals.  Also -there are a few toll roads you may end up on so be aware of that ...I believe the rental company will equip the car with the required toll pass(and charge your credit card for cost) -ask about that when you check in, which would be inside the airport.  Safe travels!



Thanks a lot!!!! Yes,because there has a lot of place in Florida to sightseeing including WDW,so, when I compare cost which use rental car or use Uber and so ,  its better to use rental car for my time to enjoy all place where I want to go, I thought. 
To consider only for WDW , do you think how many days  I need ? I do not want to hurry to go around ,and do not want to regret that I couldn't do and enjoy.
And  I love animals so that I will stay to AK for 2 days though, no need to do ? 
And ,,,,do you know that  whether each park has any special tour for foreigner or not?
Hope DIS member like Craig or Deni can guide for me


----------



## Butter cake

StageTek said:


> I have used a rental car for a solo trip several times - for the reasons you mention. To do some shopping, to eat at Orlando restaurants and to do a little sightseeing. It's not hard at all. There are car rentals in the airport and they make it easy to get in and out. I use Enterprise.



Do you think to safe even woman solo driver?  I think solo trip can make good use of time as you said .
I hope Disney and the staff will not see me  negatively who enjoy alone


----------



## StageTek

The Disney staff will not see you negatively. As you have read on these boards many people have wonderful solo trips at Disney. Many, many people travel solo to Disney.


----------



## Butter cake

StageTek said:


> The Disney staff will not see you negatively. As you have read on these boards many people have wonderful solo trips at Disney. Many, many people travel solo to Disney.



Thanks Stage Tek san for kindly reply! I will travel to Florida as solo, but before that, I think to try to find someone who would  have a fun with me from this board !


----------



## KristieK13

Just booked my first 10 day solo trip for September 12 to 22, 2022. Just wanted to say Hi and any tips are welcome.


----------



## StageTek

KristieK13 said:


> Just booked my first 10 day solo trip for September 12 to 22, 2022. Just wanted to say Hi and any tips are welcome.


I'll be there solo Sept 10 to 20.

You should check out the September 2022 thread
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-september-2022-thread.3855215/


----------



## KristieK13

StageTek said:


> I'll be there solo Sept 10 to 20.
> 
> You should check out the September 2022 thread
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-september-2022-thread.3855215/


Thank you!! Joining in now


----------



## LordNikon95

Will be at WDW staying at Pop Century June 12-16


----------



## Butter cake

KristieK13 said:


> Thank you!! Joining in now


What a lovely you both KristieK13 and Stage Tek !!! Hope I can see you at WDW


----------



## brianap92

1st solo trip! will be going june 4th-7th at AOA


----------



## Richie248

Another solo trip is taking shape for me! WDW May 14 - 21! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## rtrainor

Heading to WDW solo April 15-22, staying at CSR. Would love to meet up with others! Itinerary as follows so far:

4/15 - Resort and Disney Springs
4/16 - Epcot
4/17 - MK
4/18 - MORE DISNEY SPRINGS!
4/19 - DHS
4/20 - AK
4/21 - Resort and of course more Disney Springs


----------



## raddisneyfan

Heading November 10 to 21. Only trip this year. Was AP holder, but wouldn't renew now since they no longer list resort discounts as one of the benefits. So, just using my Disney Visa to take advantage of the 6 months 0% interest on WDW package. Will be doing triple split at 3 of my favorite resorts...3 nights CSR, 4 nights BWI, and 4 nights POFQ. Mainly going for Food and Wine...right now have 5 days at EPCOT reserved, 1 at HS, and 1 at AK...can't make more than 7 per the system.


----------



## raddisneyfan

raddisneyfan said:


> Heading November 10 to 21. Only trip this year. Was AP holder, but wouldn't renew now since they no longer list resort discounts as one of the benefits. So, just using my Disney Visa to take advantage of the 6 months 0% interest on WDW package. Will be doing triple split at 3 of my favorite resorts...3 nights CSR, 4 nights BWI, and 4 nights POFQ. Mainly going for Food and Wine...right now have 5 days at EPCOT reserved, 1 at HS, and 1 at AK...can't make more than 7 per the system.


Have actually dropped the BWI reservation to save $1K+. Now booked at CSR for 5 nights and POFQ for the remaining 6. Can't wait!


----------



## FunnyLady1966

So I have been on these boards on and off since 2008 and I've ALWAYS wanted to ask...for those who enjoy their Solo trips can you tell me how you deal with not being able to share the experience of being there? Every ride or show...parade etc. I'm constantly in conversation about how I'm feeling. I can't imagine riding Soarin and not being able to do that. I'm not afraid at all about traveling by myself, dining alone etc. I just wondered what do you do...it must be a quieter trip. I ask because my DP has back issues and we're planning a trip next year but this may be her last. That would mean possibly doing a solo trip. So I have questions...Thanks in advance


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> So I have been on these boards on and off since 2008 and I've ALWAYS wanted to ask...for those who enjoy their Solo trips can you tell me how you deal with not being able to share the experience of being there? Every ride or show...parade etc. I'm constantly in conversation about how I'm feeling. I can't imagine riding Soarin and not being able to do that. I'm not afraid at all about traveling by myself, dining alone etc. I just wondered what do you do...it must be a quieter trip. I ask because my DP has back issues and we're planning a trip next year but this may be her last. That would mean possibly doing a solo trip. So I have questions...Thanks in advance



I tend to just be with myself, but I am alos talkative and sometimes will strike up a conversation with strangers. I know not everyone is comfortable doing that - actually I'm not really except at Disney - but it can help pass the time in line. Usually it's because I overhear a question and I can be helpful. That's a good ice breaker.


----------



## FunnyLady1966

BrianL said:


> I tend to just be with myself, but I am alos talkative and sometimes will strike up a conversation with strangers. I know not everyone is comfortable doing that - actually I'm not really except at Disney - but it can help pass the time in line. Usually it's because I overhear a question and I can be helpful. That's a good ice breaker.


I wondered if folks just struck up conversations with fellow Disney people. I'm a huge talker so to me, that was a big reason I've never considered going solo. I love to share the experience.


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> I wondered if folks just struck up conversations with fellow Disney people. I'm a huge talker so to me, that was a big reason I've never considered going solo. I love to share the experience.



I find it easy at Disney because of the shared experience we are all partaking in. Usually I'll answer a question, or maybe jsut remark on a cool Disney shirt or something. It jsut goes from there. I actually find guests a bit freindlier at DLR than at WDW, probably because there are a lot of young adults and solos there. Interestingly, the most talkative folks I've found were at the water parks - not sure why. They seem to often be International travellers too.

I will admit that someimes I do feel lonely or introspective while there. Sometimes I wonder, "Why am I doing this?" as in waiting in line for Big Thunder Mountain for my 80th time in life. But, you know, then I get on it and I know!


----------



## FunnyLady1966

BrianL said:


> I find it easy at Disney because of the shared experience we are all partaking in. Usually I'll answer a question, or maybe jsut remark on a cool Disney shirt or something. It jsut goes from there. I actually find guests a bit freindlier at DLR than at WDW, probably because there are a lot of young adults and solos there. Interestingly, the most talkative folks I've found were at the water parks - not sure why. They seem to often be International travellers too.
> 
> I will admit that someimes I do feel lonely or introspective while there. Sometimes I wonder, "Why am I doing this?" as in waiting in line for Big Thunder Mountain for my 80th time in life. But, you know, then I get on it and I know!


You're making it seem very possible. Thank you!!!


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> You're making it seem very possible. Thank you!!!



Glad I could help!

Of course this thread is for tracking down DIS friends too, which can be fun as well. Sometimes it's hard to make itineraries match up, but sometimes just meeting for a meal or a few hours of park action is good and can break up a solo trip a little.


----------



## FunnyLady1966

BrianL said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Of course this thread is for tracking down DIS friends too, which can be fun as well. Sometimes it's hard to make itineraries match up, but sometimes just meeting for a meal or a few hours of park action is good and can break up a solo trip a little.


Right!! I've met several people on past trips and it's always fun. I still have 4 very dear friends that have stayed in touch for over 10+ years. I love that about Disney people...no matter how different we may be we all love Disney


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> Right!! I've met several people on past trips and it's always fun. I still have 4 very dear friends that have stayed in touch for over 10+ years. I love that about Disney people...no matter how different we may be we all love Disney



Yeah, I think that helps with my comfort zone. Sometimes, people jsut don't "get" the Disney love, or I may even be judged for it out int he real world. In the parks though, we all have that shared baseline, even if for different reasons. Everyone just wants to have a great vacation filled with Disney magic!


----------



## FunnyLady1966

BrianL said:


> Yeah, I think that helps with my comfort zone. Sometimes, people jsut don't "get" the Disney love, or I may even be judged for it out int he real world. In the parks though, we all have that shared baseline, even if for different reasons. Everyone just wants to have a great vacation filled with Disney magic!


Yessssss!!!! I would rather go alone and enjoy myself then go with people who don't get it. That would be far lonelier.


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> Yessssss!!!! I would rather go alone and enjoy myself then go with people who don't get it. That would be far lonelier.



Oh, man, yeah, I have some friends who just don't get it at all. Like I was with some friends and when we would see something amazing and ask, "How dod they do that?" "Magic!" is always the answer. But then there's this one firend - "It's not magic." Yeah, okay, guy, you can go now. We don't need you here!


----------



## FunnyLady1966

BrianL said:


> Oh, man, yeah, I have some friends who just don't get it at all. Like I was with some friends and when we would see something amazing and ask, "How dod they do that?" "Magic!" is always the answer. But then there's this one firend - "It's not magic." Yeah, okay, guy, you can go now. We don't need you here!


Byeeeeeee


----------



## BrianL

FunnyLady1966 said:


> Byeeeeeee



Yeah. I was actually there with him recently because he does like Star Wars, so you know, I gave him a shot. He was okay, but then while we were waiting in line fo rJungle Cruise, I asked if he wanted to do Pirates of the Caribbean next, and his reply was, "I dunno. It's just a boat ride."   I told him that kind of talk could get him thrown out of here!  From then on, everything we rode, I would say,"Are you sure, it's just a *blank* ride."


----------



## mitch26

Hi All-  After 5 years w/o a visit to Disney; finally booked a trip July. 10-16  I am going solo; have done that a few times in the past.  DVC member, staying at Saratoga Springs.  Looking forward to seeing all the changes that have happened since my last visit.  Any other fellow solo Disney visitors going during that time?  Any updated solo tips?  Looking forward to my visit!


----------



## BadPinkTink

FunnyLady1966 said:


> So I have been on these boards on and off since 2008 and I've ALWAYS wanted to ask...for those who enjoy their Solo trips can you tell me how you deal with not being able to share the experience of being there? Every ride or show...parade etc. I'm constantly in conversation about how I'm feeling. I can't imagine riding Soarin and not being able to do that. I'm not afraid at all about traveling by myself, dining alone etc. I just wondered what do you do...it must be a quieter trip. I ask because my DP has back issues and we're planning a trip next year but this may be her last. That would mean possibly doing a solo trip. So I have questions...Thanks in advance



Ive been doing solo travel on and off for about 20 years, not just Disney parks but city breaks to various countries. Ive never really thought about that, doing a ride or show at Disney or doing some tourist activity in a city and not having anyone to talk about that activity during and after. 

I talk to people while waiting in line, but not all the time. Now that I think about it, I could go for hours in Disneyland and the only time I would speak would be to ride loaders to say just 1 or when getting food or snacks. 

I guess I am just used to not having anyone to share things with, or even just to turn to and say oh wow isnt that wait time long as I walk around the park.  

I guess thats why I plan so much, that I have a schedule and know that when I get off a ride that I need to go to the next ride or show, or that I have a restaurant reservation or that I need to check out the shop etc, etc 

I never thought about how little I speak at Disneyland, its just one of those things about being on your own that you dont really notice unless someone mentions it.


----------



## DianaMB333

mitch26 said:


> Hi All-  After 5 years w/o a visit to Disney; finally booked a trip July. 10-16  I am going solo; have done that a few times in the past.  DVC member, staying at Saratoga Springs.  Looking forward to seeing all the changes that have happened since my last visit.  Any other fellow solo Disney visitors going during that time?  Any updated solo tips?  Looking forward to my visit!


Hi.. I will be there (Jul 14 to 17), solo trip, doing HS moonlight magic, looking fwd to run the new Guardians ride! Open to meet ups as well
Enjoy!


----------



## lotrfield

Hi Everyone! After a few year hiatus, I am taking a trip Disney World, which will also be my first fully solo trip.  I get in late on July 1 and leave July 9.  I have reservations for each of the different parks over my stay.  It would be fun to meet new people while in the parks or exploring Disney springs and the area.  If anyone has tips for a solo Disney traveler, I would appreciate it!


----------



## LordNikon95

lotrfield said:


> Hi Everyone! After a few year hiatus, I am taking a trip Disney World, which will also be my first fully solo trip.  I get in late on July 1 and leave July 9.  I have reservations for each of the different parks over my stay.  It would be fun to meet new people while in the parks or exploring Disney springs and the area.  If anyone has tips for a solo Disney traveler, I would appreciate it!


I just did my first solo trip 2 wks ago. Something I had to keep reminding myself was "it's just you". You don't have to appease your group when making decisions. So, if a ride is 85 minutes, waiting by yourself is a lot easier than with a party of 4. Another item I found useful was when you get close to the front of the line make sure to let the cast members know you are a single rider. For several rides when I told them that I moved past a lot people to fill in when a ride wasn't full.
  Also, with some restaurants I found they were able to fulfill my requests as a party of 1. Meaning if I wanted to sit by a window or in a certain location it was easier to do b/c it was just me. 
    If you start feeling lonely, depending on where you are staying, I spoke with the concierge to let them know I was solo and some other guests had done the same. We were able to meet up for drinks, park days, or ride shares.


----------



## wilckepedia

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi.. I will be there (Jul 14 to 17), solo trip, doing HS moonlight magic, looking fwd to run the new Guardians ride! Open to meet ups as well
> Enjoy!


Fun! I'm doing a semi-solo trip July 13th-17th. A friend is attending a convention at CSR, but is NOT a Disney person. So I get my fix, and then we're hitting up Universal (we bonded over HP) after her convention is over. Tried to snag a Moonlight Magic ticket, but we hadn't finalized the hotel details early enough to make first round, and they went FAST for the second round.


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Hi all. I’m heading for a solo trip Sept 5-8th. Been a regular at WDW with my fam but first solo trip. Little nervous. I’ll be doing a park/resort challenge while there.  see here for details.

Rabbit’s No Time to Say Hello Challenge!

I think it will be a fairly quiet 4 days crowd wise. Let me know if any other solo’s will be there too and we can meet up!


----------



## Iluvdisney72

Solo trip 8/4-8/7 if anyone wants to join me


----------



## brody-maddison

Solo trip: Aug 18-Sept 5

Who else will be there?


----------



## Parkhopstacker

I’ll be there Sept 5-8th. I’ll be there early on the 5th so if you are around let me know if you’d like to meet up! If so let me know if I can pm!


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Well never mind. Had to change my trip once again. I’ll be solo 8/27-8/30. Let me know if anyone will be around and wants to join


----------



## Pokitren

LordNikon95 said:


> I just did my first solo trip 2 wks ago. Something I had to keep reminding myself was "it's just you". You don't have to appease your group when making decisions. So, if a ride is 85 minutes, waiting by yourself is a lot easier than with a party of 4. Another item I found useful was when you get close to the front of the line make sure to let the cast members know you are a single rider. For several rides when I told them that I moved past a lot people to fill in when a ride wasn't full.
> Also, with some restaurants I found they were able to fulfill my requests as a party of 1. Meaning if I wanted to sit by a window or in a certain location it was easier to do b/c it was just me.
> If you start feeling lonely, depending on where you are staying, I spoke with the concierge to let them know I was solo and some other guests had done the same. We were able to meet up for drinks, park days, or ride shares.


I've never tried a vacation this way alone, but your advice seems reasonable, so I started thinking about a solo trip. Apparently, I wanted to take a break from everyone


----------



## theaterguy

taswira said:


> SOLOS, _please_ utilize this thread for solo related topics and arranging solo DISer meets only! Thanks!


I'm from michigan and i go several times a year.  just came back last week and boy july is hot.  87 degrees at night.  I must admit it is kinda different being there alone.  I have made maybe a dozen trip solo and some are better than others.  It is nice to know someone down there and  i am lucky in that respect.  Really nice to have a lunch dinner companion .  So this might work!  I am going again later this month haven't firmed up which week yet.  I'll post in case someone is going to be there.   Lunch at Kona cafe is a favorite stop for me.


----------



## Iluvdisney72

I’m here now and have not met with anyone. Anyway it’s nice being by yourself. I don’t feel
Like I have to entertain anyone.


----------



## LizzyKS

Newly divorced and headed to Epcot to eat all the things on 9/30 to 10/1.  Looking forward to my first solo trip!


----------



## dcibrando

I’ll be there Aug 20-26. Staying at Port Orleans and last night at Saratoga.  Business conference trip but a frequent visitor, ap holder, dvc member - my first solo trip and looking forward to it


----------



## theaterguy

Mine should be finalized by Dec!


----------



## theaterguy

Mine should be finalized by Dec!


brody-maddison said:


> Solo trip: Aug 18-Sept 5
> 
> Who else will be there?


Im currently looking at 27,28, 29, 30, end of aug


----------



## Parkhopstacker

brody-maddison said:


> Solo trip: Aug 18-Sept 5
> 
> Who else will be there?


I’ll be there 8/27-30th. 
Dolphin 27th, Saratoga 28,29th. 
27th: HS in AM and hop anywhere in PM
28th: I’m doing the Rabbit’s Challenge (all day and night running/park challenge)
29th: MK in AM and then might do resort day and Springs in evening
30th: Epcot in am, no plans in pm before traveling home later. 
Any of these plans can change if anyone wants to meet up. Feel free to PM me if you’d like to arrange something.


----------



## brianz09

brody-maddison said:


> Solo trip: Aug 18-Sept 5
> 
> Who else will be there?


I'll be there Aug 25-28 if folks are meeting up for drinks or food.


----------



## Slyman21

I'll be there 8/25-9/3! I have a reservation for Storybook Dining on Thursday 9/1 if anyone is interested in joining. I'm really excited for that one and I'm sure since I'm a single person adding another person to my 2 top wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## ikeandmike23

All of you solo travelers are inspiring me!  I may or may not be solo (don't ask, it's a long story!  Three different friends were all joining me at one time or another.  Each one has now had an emergency in the family that has made them cancel.  My son wants to join me now, however, I am reluctant to let him for fear something horrible will happen to him or me!)  I am actually looking forward to going alone for the Disney portion of my trip.  I am heading down 5 days early for a work convention.  The first part--getting my Disney fix--the later part moving to convention hotel where I will be around far too many people for my liking. Although I am a little nervous about hanging out at the parks all day by myself, there's another part that is stoked about learning to enjoy things on my own.  And not having to "mom" two grown kids and a husband.  And just take care of myself for a change.


----------



## StageTek

ikeandmike23 said:


> (don't ask, it's a long story!  Three different friends were all joining me at one time or another.  Each one has now had an emergency in the family that has made them cancel.  My son wants to join me now, however, I am reluctant to let him for fear something horrible will happen to him or me!)


We didn't have to ask... You told us the story. 


ikeandmike23 said:


> Although I am a little nervous about hanging out at the parks all day by myself, there's another part that is stoked about learning to enjoy things on my own.  And not having to "mom" two grown kids and a husband.  And just take care of myself for a change.


I bet you have a great time hanging out at the parks all day by yourself. Just taking care of yourself for a change can be very relaxing. Getting into a longer line is a bit intimidating at first but you get used to it. Shorter lines or no rides at all can be great as a solo traveler.

Are going to all four parks?


----------



## gmi3804

There are only about three people in the world that I enjoy going to Disney with anyway. Solo trips are just about the best.


----------



## SoarinSupergirl

Hey everyone  I‘ll be there for a solo trip (almost three weeks) September 30. So excited, and still a bit nervous about going solo, even though I had an absolute blast on my first solo trip three years ago.


----------



## Richie248

Just booked a quick solo trip for 9/29 - 10/2. Any others riding solo?


----------



## SoarinSupergirl

Richie248 said:


> Just booked a quick solo trip for 9/29 - 10/2. Any others riding solo?


Yep


----------



## rtrainor

Heading to WDW September 9-16. Open to meeting up if anyone else is going solo around that time!


----------



## shabeezy98

I will be solo at WDW on Sept. 24. Have an extra ticket because of a friend who dropped out, so it's on me! Let me know if you wanna meet up


----------



## Dqnx12

I’ll be at WDW from 10/6-10/9. Not really looking for park buddies as i’m going to hit all 4 parks in one day & would rather do it alone, but i’m looking for people to go to Dinner with or Shopping. I’m willing to meet at the last park (Either MK or Epcot) to hangout.


----------



## RealBlast3

Hi! I will be at Disney World this holiday season from 12/17-12-23. I've been going to Disney Solo for 10+ years. I love to soak in all the atmosphere and visit the resorts and plan lots of dining. Not obsessed with hitting all the coasters. I'm more of an Epcot kind of guy, just as happy sipping on a glass of wine in France or Italy pavilions relaxing and enjoying the view as I am riding an attraction. The highlight of my last trip was my Be Our Guest dinner on the day of the XMAS party which was back in 2019. I'm 42, gay male here, single.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hello everyone! I'm Solo but not Solo....  

I will be there 10/30 - 12/15 and staying at the Fort in an RV.

My husband will be flying in for long weekends during this time and my 3 teenagers will be busy with friends, work and just hanging out. 2 are doing college online and will be booked up with that a decent chunk of the day...
Sooo this leave me open for parks, shopping and or drinks if anyone is up for a meetup, even at the last minute it can't hurt to ask. I have dates planned with visiting friends and on the weekends of course when husband is in town but I will probably have plenty of free time.


----------



## Mousetopia

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Solo but not Solo....
> 
> I will be there 10/30 - 12/15 and staying at the Fort in an RV.
> 
> My husband will be flying in for long weekends during this time and my 3 teenagers will be busy with friends, work and just hanging out. 2 are doing college online and will be booked up with that a decent chunk of the day...
> Sooo this leave me open for parks, shopping and or drinks if anyone is up for a meetup, even at the last minute it can't hurt to ask. I have dates planned with visiting friends and on the weekends of course when husband is in town but I will probably have plenty of free time.


Hi, I have CandleP. packages for Dec 5 and 12th and flying solo. Message me if interested in connecting


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Mousetopia said:


> Hi, I have CandleP. packages for Dec 5 and 12th and flying solo. Message me if interested in connecting


Awesome!!!


----------



## CoachBeard

I’ve posted this before I think but excited that it’s almost here.

I’ll be solo 10/31 (evening) - 11/5 so if anyone wants to hang with a stranger for a drink or a meal or a couple rides, let me know. I’m pretty chill almost 40 year old dude and enjoy meeting folks and chatting. Anyhoo, I’ll be around!


----------



## Richie248

Final solo trip of the year is this Friday 12/2 - 12/6. 1 night at Universal then 3 nights at Riviera.


----------



## theaterguy

Im going tomorrow thru sunday....  hard to get dining reservations


----------



## theaterguy

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Solo but not Solo....
> 
> I will be there 10/30 - 12/15 and staying at the Fort in an RV.
> 
> My husband will be flying in for long weekends during this time and my 3 teenagers will be busy with friends, work and just hanging out. 2 are doing college online and will be booked up with that a decent chunk of the day...
> Sooo this leave me open for parks, shopping and or drinks if anyone is up for a meetup, even at the last minute it can't hurt to ask. I have dates planned with visiting friends and on the weekends of course when husband is in town but I will probably have plenty of free time.


----------



## theaterguy

hello there !  Im giong down for a last-minute vacation starting tomorrow thru Sunday night.  have several dinner reservations on deck including california grill friday night.  I'm solo so could be looking for other Disney folks to share a table with!  Let me know.  i might even go to the park Saturday kinda up in the air.


----------



## gmi3804

Richie248 said:


> Final solo trip of the year is this Friday 12/2 - 12/6. 1 night at Universal then 3 nights at Riviera.


Have a great time, and report back. I love solo trips! 


theaterguy said:


> Im going tomorrow thru sunday....  hard to get dining reservations


If you can’t find a table for one, book a table for two. Then either show up solo or modify the ADR to one. Enjoy!


----------



## theaterguy

gmi3804 said:


> Have a great time, and report back. I love solo trips!
> 
> If you can’t find a table for one, book a table for two. Then either show up solo or modify the ADR to one. Enjoy!


thanks!  I figured that out pretty fast!  It's usually fairly easy to get walk up reservations too.


----------



## ts_barbie

Hi! I’m going to be at WDW alone this weekend until Dec 5, maybe even Dec 6 and I got a couple of nice dinner reservations including a fantasmic dinner package for 6 ! Hope I can have someone join and maybe we can cry together when Mickey pops out!


----------



## ts_barbie

theaterguy said:


> hello there !  Im giong down for a last-minute vacation starting tomorrow thru Sunday night.  have several dinner reservations on deck including california grill friday night.  I'm solo so could be looking for other Disney folks to share a table with!  Let me know.  i might even go to the park Saturday kinda up in the air.


I’m like legit still considering if I’m going or not depending on if I find someone lol I’ve texted everyone I imagined and they all said no!


----------



## ts_barbie

Richie248 said:


> Final solo trip of the year is this Friday 12/2 - 12/6. 1 night at Universal then 3 nights at Riviera.


If I go those are my same dates  I might leave on the 5th tho! Lmk I have some nice dining reservations!


----------



## theaterguy

ts_barbie said:


> If I go those are my same dates  I might leave on the 5th tho! Lmk I have some nice dining reservations!


yes that sounds good.  pm me.  ill be there tonight late but have the next three days.  lets compare reservations and maybe hit a couple or so..


----------



## ts_barbie

theaterguy said:


> yes that sounds good.  pm me.  ill be there tonight late but have the next three days.  lets compare reservations and maybe hit a couple or so..


I can’t pm lol and I have my 10 posts already! Or so I think


----------



## theaterguy

ts_barbie said:


> I can’t pm lol and I have my 10 posts already! Or so I think


maybe you havent hit the number you have too.  I did try to pm you.  it says you have thirteen.  keep posting.  im about to go to the airport and will get into orlando at 11 tonight.  Ill try to contact you later..  keep posting!! MJ


----------



## melmonette

ts_barbie said:


> If I go those are my same dates  I might leave on the 5th tho! Lmk I have some nice dining reservations!


I am going to Epcot on my bday 12/6/2022.. I live in Tampa and going solo as no one else can get away on a weekday... would love to meet anyone else going solo


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

theaterguy said:


> hello there !  Im giong down for a last-minute vacation starting tomorrow thru Sunday night.  have several dinner reservations on deck including california grill friday night.  I'm solo so could be looking for other Disney folks to share a table with!  Let me know.  i might even go to the park Saturday kinda up in the air.


Walk up has definitely been super easy for me, I don't know why I even bothered with reservations! LOL!! I even had a whole table to myself at the Biergarten on Tuesday! LOL


ts_barbie said:


> Hi! I’m going to be at WDW alone this weekend until Dec 5, maybe even Dec 6 and I got a couple of nice dinner reservations including a fantasmic dinner package for 6 ! Hope I can have someone join and maybe we can cry together when Mickey pops out!


Awww, I cry throughout the whole darn thing! LOL


----------



## theaterguy

Yes I forgot all about that and maybe would have attended.  How was it?


----------



## Sci-Fi

I’m going January 2nd!!!


----------

